# Skiing on the Cheap - 2016-17 Edition



## dlague (Jul 28, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> 16/17 Stowe ski club appreciation days.
> 
> http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/



Time to start this thread up!  Getting closer.  :beer: 



dlague said:


> *Here is list of often mentioned deals - some may not exist any longer like the Geigerig Pack Special.*
> 
> Watch The Clymb for Geigerig Pack Special - http://www.geigerrig.com/hydration-pack/
> 
> ...


----------



## yeggous (Jul 28, 2016)

ACE ski club opens their Vermont ticket sale tomorrow via email. You may order tickets are long as you join the club and dues are paid by September 30. Limit 2 tickets per mountain and a total of 18 tickets per person. Membership dues are $30.

Tickets are fully transferable and valid for a lift ticket or beginner lesson, rental, and ticket package. All Vermont tickets have typical blackout dates. New Hampshire and Maine ticket orders will be taken a later date and have zero blackout dates.

Prices for 2016/17:
Bolton Valley - 20
Bromley - 32
Burke - 32
Jay Peak - 38
Killington - 50
Mad River Glen - 30
Magic - 20
Middlebury - 5
Mt. Snow - 48
Okemo - 50
Pico - 32
Smugglers’ Notch - 20
Stowe - 55
Stratton - 48
Sugarbush - 50
Suicide Six - 5

PM me with your email and I'll send the order form.


----------



## Los (Jul 28, 2016)

dlague, thought you moved to colorado... are you just doing this for old time's sake? Whatever the reason, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Jully (Jul 28, 2016)

Greatly appreciated Dlague! Always an exciting time of year.

Yeggous, what do the Maine and NH prices usually look like?


----------



## dlague (Jul 29, 2016)

Los said:


> dlague, thought you moved to colorado... are you just doing this for old time's sake? Whatever the reason, it's much appreciated.



Heart is still back east!


----------



## yeggous (Jul 29, 2016)

Jully said:


> Greatly appreciated Dlague! Always an exciting time of year.
> 
> Yeggous, what do the Maine and NH prices usually look like?



NH and Maine are generally not as cheap. They run in the range $50-68. Given it helps that they have no blackouts, but they are still not the best deals.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2016)

I've never understood that.  Outside of Sunapee and Loon, most every NH could use more business. You would think the strategy for the state's ski business would be to provide substantially better deals than VT to attract Mass skiers from driving on through NH to VT.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a great ski club deal from Stowe.  Did it a few years ago and I don't remember it being that cheap.  2 mid-winter weekend days for under $100!  That's pretty freak'in awesome for any large mountain...let alone Stowe.


----------



## yeggous (Jul 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I've never understood that.  Outside of Sunapee and Loon, most every NH could use more business. You would think the strategy for the state's ski business would be to provide substantially better deals than VT to attract Mass skiers from driving on through NH to VT.



It is the Vermont Ski Areas Association (Ski Vermont) that organizes the great ticket deals. The NH and Maine ski areas don't have anywhere near the same level of organization or effectiveness. The relative strength of Ski Vermont probably has a lot to do with the differences. But why is Ski Vermont stronger? I don't have the necessary perspective to even speculate.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 29, 2016)

ss20 said:


> That's a great ski club deal from Stowe.  Did it a few years ago and I don't remember it being that cheap.  2 mid-winter weekend days for under $100!  That's pretty freak'in awesome for any large mountain...let alone Stowe.


Actually the ticket price went up $1, last year it was $45. It's been going up a buck or two every year. Also last season was the first time they didn't offer multiday discounts. The daily cost of a ticket is now the same whether you buy one day or three. They also used to do a few four consecutive day deals during the season. They are offering more weekend dates than they used to though, used to be mostly weekdays. This actually works to my disadvantage. Still the best deal on Stowe lift tickets that I'm aware of.

edit: The Dec., Mar, & Apr. dates are Fri.-Sun. The Jan. & Feb. dates are Wed.-Fri.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 29, 2016)

ss20 said:


> That's a great ski club deal from Stowe.  Did it a few years ago and I don't remember it being that cheap.  *2 mid-winter weekend days for under $100!  That's pretty freak'in awesome for any large mountain...let alone Stowe.*



Agreed.  Saint Patrick's day in Vermont it is.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 29, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Agreed.  Saint Patrick's day in Vermont it is.


That's another thing Stowe discontinued several years ago, discounted St. Patty's day tickets for everyone. It wasn't $17 like at some areas but if I remember correctly something like $30. I remember being there several years ago for the St. Patty's day discount & it was 60 degrees out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2016)

Peaks season pass for all North e hike for 600 non holiday should be in this thread.my 2  saseson pass first pass was asc last year before bankruptcy.skied k almost every weekend that winter was epic. So young then I had no problem the. Driving up from NYc and ski Saturday ski Sunday Drive home. What is to be young. in over 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jul 30, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> What is to be young.
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



I'm getting this as a tattoo.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 30, 2016)

Tin said:


> I'm getting this as a tattoo.


No Regerts!


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2016)

Puck it said:


> No Regerts!



OR regrets either!


----------



## Tin (Jul 30, 2016)

Puck it said:


> No Regerts!




%~~//~~Live, Laugh, Lube ~~//~~%


----------



## Pez (Jul 31, 2016)

My threads.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 5, 2016)

I'd def like to join that ski club Yeggous.. For my wife too.. will pm you soon.

I do Mountain Sports Club and try to get 8 SKIVT passes per person (1 5 and 1 3 is the max allowed).

That and Killington Express pass and whatever deals I can get at the Boston ski show


----------



## Tin (Aug 6, 2016)

Tuna, is the ski show worth going to for deals?


----------



## Jully (Aug 6, 2016)

It would appear that Boyne is not doing any of the 2 pack or 3 packs that they sold last summer?


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 6, 2016)

Boyne did the 2 and 3 packs in June last summer so it certainly looks that way.   That was one of few Boyne discounts


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 7, 2016)

Tin said:


> Tuna, is the ski show worth going to for deals?



Yeah I'd say so, and it's a good way to get stoked for the season too.

Bolton Valley usually offers 4 packs for about $100 and a stack of discount coupons you could grab dozens of if you wanted. Many resorts have coupons you can just grab off the table that are Ski Show only offers. Other ski areas will give you lists of all their cheap deal days (Vermont days, Subaru days, etc etc). Other places will give you really good prices on ski/stay packages if you book it at the show.

I usually walk out with a couple bags full of shwag, posters, stickers as well as coupons, cheap tickets, 2 for 1's and such, the Killington Express card which I renew at the show every year (I think you get a better deal at the show) and any stuff I might happen to win.

BEMI Ski Show is a no brainer for me, I basically plan my ski year around what deals I get there. Last year I got super cheap tickets for Canada Townships which led me to get up to Sutton for the first time. Admission to the show is like $10 and you get a $10 Liftopia credit as well as a subscription to some Ski magazine.

If you work the show right and have a bit of an open mind about where you'll go skiing you can do well there.


----------



## dlague (Aug 7, 2016)

Last year Killington was doing scratch offs and one could win tickets to Pico and Killington and even some season passes.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 7, 2016)

Two of my friends actually won Pico season passes!


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 11, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yeah I'd say so, and it's a good way to get stoked for the season too.
> 
> Bolton Valley usually offers 4 packs for about $100 and a stack of discount coupons you could grab dozens of if you wanted. Many resorts have coupons you can just grab off the table that are Ski Show only offers. Other ski areas will give you lists of all their cheap deal days (Vermont days, Subaru days, etc etc). Other places will give you really good prices on ski/stay packages if you book it at the show.
> 
> ...



Where/when is this?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 11, 2016)

www.bewisports.com/boston-expo

Nov 10-13 Seaport World Trade Center


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 13, 2016)

http://www.sundayriver.com/media-center/press-releases/cold-front


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 14, 2016)

http://m.stratton.com/#/page/745b3a08-22d3-4510-8a23-6c652f3f3dee


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.sundayriver.com/media-center/press-releases/cold-front



There's a couple weekends with nice deals in there, but I hate being stuck and forced to go to certain places on certain days regardless of weather or conditions.


----------



## Timb2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Only $77  for a full day ADULT at Waterville valley get lift ticket by calling 1800 go valley or vist Waterville website Watervillevalley/skiingandriding.com


----------



## Jully (Aug 15, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> There's a couple weekends with nice deals in there, but I hate being stuck and forced to go to certain places on certain days regardless of weather or conditions.



Yeah I'm not sure how I feel about this style of sale. I much preferred the 2 and 3 packs last year. The price of ~$60 a ticket was pretty close to the Saturday price here too.


----------



## Jully (Aug 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.sundayriver.com/media-center/press-releases/cold-front



I wonder if the other Boyne Resorts will do something similar.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 15, 2016)

Timb2 said:


> Only $77  for a full day ADULT at Waterville valley get lift ticket by calling 1800 go valley or vist Waterville website Watervillevalley/skiingandriding.com



Didn't know WV was so pricey, haven't been there since a kid.


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2016)

For any of you that might consider heading out to Colorado for a trip the GEMS Card will be going on sale in early September.

GEMS CARD

$25.00

The 2016-17 Gems Card provides either two 2-for-1 lift tickets or two 30% off lift tickets at each of the Eight Colorado Gems Resorts. Use your Gems Card for either two BOGOs, two 30% discounts, or one of each deal at all eight Gems resorts.

2016-17 GEMS CARDS WILL GO ON SALE IN EARLY SEPTEMBER.

Sign Up now for the Gems Newsletter and be the first to know when sales open this Fall!

- See more at: http://www.coloradoski.com/shop/shop/gems-card/#sthash.kzSmbsj4.dpuf

ARAPAHOE BASIN
COOPER
ELDORA
LOVELAND
MONARCH
POWDERHORN
SKI GRANBY RANCH
SUNLIGHT


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> Yeah I'm not sure how I feel about this style of sale. I much preferred the 2 and 3 packs last year. The price of ~$60 a ticket was pretty close to the Saturday price here too.



Just picked up 4 tickets for Feb 1 for $96 (two adult & two juniors). We are in Bartlett that week anyways so might as well make the trip over!! Worked out well last year.


----------



## Jully (Aug 15, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Just picked up 4 tickets for Feb 1 for $96 (two adult & two juniors). We are in Bartlett that week anyways so might as well make the trip over!! Worked out well last year.



Fair point. If you have specific days then it works out great, especially that late in the winter. I've been looking at some Sundays, but can't decide if it's worth the risk.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> For any of you that might consider heading out to Colorado for a trip the GEMS Card will be going on sale in early September.
> 
> GEMS CARD
> 
> ...



Any idea if a Utah version of this exists? It may make the most sense to get into one of these BOGO cards especially as we'll be there midweek vs locking into specific mtns.


----------



## Tin (Aug 16, 2016)

Timb2 said:


> Only $77  for a full day ADULT at Waterville valley get lift ticket by calling 1800 go valley or vist Waterville website Watervillevalley/skiingandriding.com



Only? That is the same price as last year.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 16, 2016)

From Attitash:

3 PACK ANYTIME LIFT TICKETS AT SUMMER PRICING! 
Offer Ends September 9th, 2016

Summer's been fun but we live for the cold. The leaves will soon change, the kiddos are going back to school and our eyes will be glued to the thermometer as snowmaking season will soon be upon us. We'll say goodbye to summer with our "Back to Ski Sale." 

ATTITASH & WILDCAT, NEW HAMPSHIRE

3 TICKETS FOR $149

3 days of skiing at two of the East's most scenic resorts located in the beautiful White Mountains of New Hampshire, just 3 hours from Boston


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 16, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> From Attitash:
> 
> 3 PACK ANYTIME LIFT TICKETS AT SUMMER PRICING!
> Offer Ends September 9th, 2016
> ...


where can you purchase these? don't see them online


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Aug 16, 2016)

Seems like a good deal... Can't remember if they offered anything any cheaper last year.


----------



## Jully (Aug 17, 2016)

I think they had a 3 pack sale similar to this. Mount Snow then had one at like $169 or something. 

Seems to be a decent deal.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 17, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> From Attitash:
> 
> 3 PACK ANYTIME LIFT TICKETS AT SUMMER PRICING!
> Offer Ends September 9th, 2016
> ...





Smellytele said:


> where can you purchase these? don't see them online





MEtoVTSkier said:


> Seems like a good deal... Can't remember if they offered anything any cheaper last year.





Jully said:


> I think they had a 3 pack sale similar to this. Mount Snow then had one at like $169 or something.
> 
> Seems to be a decent deal.


It's advertised on the header of this page. 
In case you don't see it here's the link: http://www.peakresorts.com/back-to-...derboard_Forum&utm_campaign=BackToSkiSale2016


----------



## catherine (Aug 17, 2016)

Last few years they had a deal where you could buy mid week tix for $35.  Transferable


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 17, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Any idea if a Utah version of this exists? It may make the most sense to get into one of these BOGO cards especially as we'll be there midweek vs locking into specific mtns.



There's the Yeti Pass which is good for 1 ticket at each Utah place, but costs $649.

https://www.skiutah.com/passes/yeti-pass


----------



## yeggous (Aug 17, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> There's the Yeti Pass which is good for 1 ticket at each Utah place, but costs $649.
> 
> https://www.skiutah.com/passes/yeti-pass



Ski Vermont sells packs that includes 5 days at every ski area in the state. The early purchase price is $1995. Because it is Vermont, blackout dates do apply.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 18, 2016)

http://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/ticket-trio.aspx


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Aug 19, 2016)

catherine said:


> Last few years they had a deal where you could buy mid week tix for $35.  Transferable



Oh, that's the kind of deal I'm looking for... mostly mid-week stuff.


----------



## dlague (Aug 19, 2016)

catherine said:


> Last few years they had a deal where you could buy mid week tix for $35.  Transferable





MEtoVTSkier said:


> Oh, that's the kind of deal I'm looking for... mostly mid-week stuff.



That usually shows up around the time of the ski show in Boston.


----------



## Jully (Aug 19, 2016)

The lack of a vertical value card this year makes finding deals for AttiCat a much higher priority if you're not a passholder.


----------



## catherine (Aug 20, 2016)

If memory serves, the last few years the deadline to purchase is sometime in Sept.


----------



## catherine (Aug 20, 2016)

The Max Pass just added Okemo and Sunapee.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bash Pass

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/pass-store/index.php


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Aug 20, 2016)

Jully said:


> The lack of a vertical value card this year makes finding deals for AttiCat a much higher priority if you're not a passholder.



Yeah, I think I'm just going to spring for a Peaks "Traveler" mid-week pass, for $499. Wish I'd of had the money at the time to grab one in the spring for $299, that was a great deal. Just have to get 15 days use out of it to get it down under $35 per day...

Along with my Express Card for Kmart...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this one yet.

Vermont Travel Club Card
$69 @ Stowe
$51 @ Jay Peak
$45 @ Bolton Valley
$44 @ Burke
$50 off @ Mount Snow
$33-$40 off @ Sugarbush

Other places have $15 or $10 off.

Card is $49.

https://www.vermonttravelclub.com/


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 23, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this one yet.
> 
> Vermont Travel Club Card
> $69 @ Stowe
> ...



Aren't joining the Ski Clubs a better deal than this?  I guess with this though, the discounts are valid any day while the Ski Clubs are not every day?

Not trying to discourage, I'm genuinely curious... still trying to figure out the cheapest way to get our fix!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 23, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Bash Pass
> 
> http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/pass-store/index.php



That's a good deal..


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 23, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Aren't joining the Ski Clubs a better deal than this?  I guess with this though, the discounts are valid any day while the Ski Clubs are not every day?
> 
> Not trying to discourage, I'm genuinely curious... still trying to figure out the cheapest way to get our fix!



Point me towards a ski club that has more/better deals in Vermont, I'd like to know. One of the nice things about cards is not having to order tickets in advance from the club. A lot more convenient and less planning involved. Typically lower price than ski club membership dues as well.

I'll probably renew my Mountain Sports Club membership, as it's cheap and helps me fill in the gaps my other ski season savings strategies leave wanting. On the fence with the Vermont Travel Club Card.

For comparison I think the VT Travel Club Card offers a lot better savings than the Ride and Ski Card especially if VT is your primary destination.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Aren't joining the Ski Clubs a better deal than this?  I guess with this though,* the discounts are valid any day while the Ski Clubs are not every day?
> *
> Not trying to discourage, I'm genuinely curious... still trying to figure out the cheapest way to get our fix!


Depends on which ski club discounts you're talking about. Discounted ski club appreciation days are only offered on specific days at various resorts during the season. On the other hand prepurchased discounted bulk lift tickets are good any day. There are no blackouts for holidays or weekends.

Some ski clubs charge as little as $30 to be a member.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 23, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Not trying to discourage, I'm genuinely curious... still trying to figure out the cheapest way to get our fix!



 I'm pretty "meh" on that one.  Very easily bested by other options.


----------



## Edd (Aug 23, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this one yet.
> 
> Vermont Travel Club Card
> $69 @ Stowe
> ...



That's a good deal. You nearly break even with one day at Stowe. Thanks for posting!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Edd said:


> That's a good deal. You nearly break even with one day at Stowe. Thanks for posting!


How do you figure? Online tickets at Stowe were $89 last year.

edit: best deals at Stowe are either using a VSA pass (approx. $43 ticket cost) or skiing on one their ski club appreciation days (ticket cost $45).


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 23, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Point me towards a ski club that has more/better deals in Vermont, I'd like to know. One of the nice things about cards is not having to order tickets in advance from the club. A lot more convenient and less planning involved. Typically lower price than ski club membership dues as well.
> 
> I'll probably renew my Mountain Sports Club membership, as it's cheap and helps me fill in the gaps my other ski season savings strategies leave wanting. On the fence with the Vermont Travel Club Card.
> 
> For comparison I think the VT Travel Club Card offers a lot better savings than the Ride and Ski Card especially if VT is your primary destination.



I was mainly thinking of the CSC (Connecticut Ski Council) clubs/memberships.  Most places offer memberships between $10 and $30 for each or per couple.  This then gives you access to the discounted club/membership pricing and special daily rates.  However, these "Appreciation Days" are not every day and that limits you a bit more.



steamboat1 said:


> Depends on which ski club discounts you're talking about. Discounted ski club appreciation days are only offered on specific days at various resorts during the season. On the other hand prepurchased discounted bulk lift tickets are good any day. There are no blackouts for holidays or weekends.
> 
> Some ski clubs charge as little as $30 to be a member.



I was thinking of the CSC clubs or ones like that.  Like you and I said, the discounts for those are best on specific days and have blackouts.  I haven't done the pre-purchased ticket route yet.  Actually, my wife and I were ski club members last season and didn't wind up using them once... we used our Wachusett Season passes for discounts at Mt. Snow (50% off on Sundays), used 2/3 of our VT Ski 3 Cards and that may have been about it.

I was pretty bummed we didn't get to use all 3 of our Ski VT passes.  Used one at Stowe though and that was great.  We both really liked it, but no way are we paying full price @ $109 or whatever.



BenedictGomez said:


> I'm pretty "meh" on that one.  Very easily bested by other options.



This is only the 2nd year really of trying to bargain shop for lift tickets and plan to do so ahead of time.  So, trying to figure out what the best options are.

We'll probably get Wachusett passes again since it is nice and close and we can go at night after work 1-2 times per week which is great practice for the wife.  I think we'll do the VT Ski 3 again too, that seemed like a good deal.  Might do a ski club again this year and shoot to try a few new places.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I was mainly thinking of the CSC (Connecticut Ski Council) clubs/memberships.  Most places offer memberships between $10 and $30 for each or per couple.  This then gives you access to the discounted club/membership pricing and special daily rates.  However, these "Appreciation Days" are not every day and that limits you a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me the advantage of belonging to my ski club is not the discount lift tickets. Only ski club lift ticket discounts I use is a few appreciation day discounts per season. I haven't bought any discounted bulk lift tickets in years. The advantage for me is the money I save on lodging costs. From where our lodge is located I can get to most of VT's ski areas in an hour or in many cases less (for example Pico is 15 min.). The only areas more than an hour away are Jay, Smuggs, Stowe & Mt. Snow. Smuggs & Stowe are about an hour 45, Mt Snow less. I realize many who post here are day trippers but that's not the case for me.


----------



## dlague (Aug 23, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> For me the advantage of belonging to my ski club is not the discount lift tickets. Only ski club lift ticket discounts I use is a few appreciation day discounts per season. I haven't bought any discounted bulk lift tickets in years. The advantage for me is the money I save on lodging costs. From where our lodge is located I can get to most of VT's ski areas in an hour or in many cases less (for example Pico is 15 min.). The only areas more than an hour away are Jay, Smuggs, Stowe & Mt. Snow. Smuggs & Stowe are about an hour 45, Mt Snow less. I realize many who post here are day trippers but that's not the case for me.



That makes sense for those that are coming from far away places.  I thought about CSC for the appreciation days but could never quite justify it due to a season pass, VT Ski 3 or 5, Ride and Ski Card and other options we had.  Still think it is a valuable resource if one decides not to get a season pass.


----------



## Edd (Aug 23, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> How do you figure? Online tickets at Stowe were $89 last year.
> 
> edit: best deals at Stowe are either using a VSA pass (approx. $43 ticket cost) or skiing on one their ski club appreciation days (ticket cost $45).



I was using the window rate of $103 posted in the link.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 23, 2016)

Jcb890 how many days you plan on skiing this season and what areas are on your list?

I'm Vermont heavy and have 5 days to ski in Tahoe this early March.. so let's tally

5- Vermont 5-pass
8- Vermont 3-pass
14- Mountain Sports Club (2 cheap days at Magic that I don't have to use VT5/3 pass for, 1 day each Jay and Burke same thing, 2 days at Berkshire East BOGO'd)
16- 2 days at Bolton Valley from coupons I grab at the Boston Ski Show (or purchase of a $100 4 pack and split with wife)
22- 4 days at Killington and 2 days at Pico with Killington Express card
27- Sierra-at-Tahoe, Homewood, Heavenly, Alpine Meadows and Mt Rose (deals TBD, lodging through time share)

This is enough skiing for me in a season and it's possible I'll win / get other really good deals and go to Maine or NH or NY depending what the Boston Ski Show has to offer.

If I wanted to ski more next step would be adding on the Vermont Travel Club Card but it's not looking like I'll be able to use it anyway.


----------



## skifree (Aug 23, 2016)

My ski club costs $25 for our family of 5. Works very well for us.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 23, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> where can you purchase these? don't see them online



Sorry ST been away for a bit and jyst saw this. It was in an email i received from the  mountain on the main internet page.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 24, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jcb890 how many days you plan on skiing this season and what areas are on your list?
> 
> I'm Vermont heavy and have 5 days to ski in Tahoe this early March.. so let's tally
> 
> ...



That is great!  You are far more organized than I am sir.  That sounds like a fun season you have planned.

I'm Vermont heavy also normally because that's where the better deals seem to be.  For VT, we tend to take day trips to ride on the weekends for the most part.  We have been discussing taking a trip somewhere in January-ish, possibly Colorado, but undecided.  It would be the first time out West for both of us.

Last season I got in ~24 days, hopefully more this year with better weather.  We'll get Wachusett passes again this season, as well as the VT Ski 3.  Not sure if we'll do the ski club thing again this year, we didn't use the discount at all last season.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I sure as hell won't be going to Killington.

It sucks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 24, 2016)

http://raggedmountainresort.com/Season-Passes/


----------



## dlague (Aug 24, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I sure as hell won't be going to Killington.
> 
> It sucks.



Too small IMO


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 24, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I sure as hell won't be going to Killington.
> 
> It sucks.


  ya ya ya and you ski weekdays and belong to a ski club for cheap lodging yada yada yada. broken record.


----------



## dlague (Aug 24, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> http://raggedmountainresort.com/Season-Passes/



That is a great deal for those who live within driving distance.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 24, 2016)

dlague said:


> That is a great deal for those who live within driving distance.



Paid in full for both my wife and I at the 1st pricing ($249 each)
Looking forward to a great season up there---hope the Ravine fills in nice and deep!


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 24, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I sure as hell won't be going to Killington.
> 
> It sucks.



I'm not really sure why you feel the need to post about how you don't like Killington in any thread where the mountain is mentioned.  Sure, their stats may be embellished a bit and a lot of what they do is to feed the PR machine, but they're also great at what they do.  On the other side of the coin, there's nothing wrong with you not liking Killington/refusing to go there, etc. however, you really don't need to reiterate every time "Killington" is mentioned.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 24, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm not really sure why you feel the need to post about how you don't like Killington in any thread where the mountain is mentioned.  Sure, their stats may be embellished a bit and a lot of what they do is to feed the PR machine, but they're also great at what they do.  On the other side of the coin, there's nothing wrong with you not liking Killington/refusing to go there, etc. however, you really don't need to reiterate every time "Killington" is mentioned.


  He doesn't hate Killington  - he is joking in his steamy kind of way to get people not to go there so he can have it to himself which doesn't matter because he skis on weekdays ...


----------



## dlague (Aug 24, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Paid in full for both my wife and I at the 1st pricing ($249 each)
> Looking forward to a great season up there---hope the Ravine fills in nice and deep!



I wish for a great winter for you and your wife.  Great winters are fun at Ragged.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 24, 2016)

So mychamplainvalley sent me an email advertising county fair tix and I wrote back to ask about the ski card and if jay is on it. The answer is they are ironing out the details right now, the card will be sold, and they hope to have jay back on it this season


----------



## Tin (Aug 24, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> So mychamplainvalley sent me an email advertising county fair tix and I wrote back to ask about the ski card and if jay is on it. The answer is they are ironing out the details right now, the card will be sold, and they hope to have jay back on it this season



I have a feeling Jay Peak tix will be easy to come by this year if not.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 24, 2016)

Tin said:


> I have a feeling Jay Peak tix will be easy to come by this year if not.



$30 Lift Tickets on Sundays through these guys:
http://highgatefamilyski.webs.com/

I didn't use them last year, but thought about it.  Seems pretty straight-forward with not much commitment other than a couple of days' notice for them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> ya ya ya and you ski weekdays and belong to a ski club for cheap lodging yada yada yada. broken record.


You must have a boring life if you follow my postings.

Any relation to Tin?


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 24, 2016)

Tin said:


> I have a feeling Jay Peak tix will be easy to come by this year if not.



Already some on sale on craigslist from Porsche weekend


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 26, 2016)

Killington BOGO until 12/16/16

Must buy 24 hours in advance. killington.com/skimag/


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 26, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Killington BOGO until 12/16/16
> 
> Must buy 24 hours in advance. killington.com/skimag/



Where is the rest of the link?


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Killington BOGO until 12/16/16
> 
> Must buy 24 hours in advance. killington.com/skimag/



One thing that is odd this year - Killington has not done their normal 2 Fer deal if signing up for the newsletter.

Seems like other deals are non existent or are slow to come across the board.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 26, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Where is the rest of the link?



Didn't actually try the link... it was from an advertisement in SKI magazine. Looks like K messed that one up.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 1, 2016)

Get your Killington BOGO vouchers sent to your email. 1 per person.

http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-ski-16-17


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 1, 2016)

Stratton trio - https://www.liftopia.com/product?product_id=7376
$189


----------



## Los (Sep 1, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Stratton trio - https://www.liftopia.com/product?product_id=7376
> $189



That's still too much per ticket to be much of a deal, in my opinion.


----------



## Jully (Sep 1, 2016)

Los said:


> That's still too much per ticket to be much of a deal, in my opinion.



It has been said before, but if you intend to ski on a blackout weekend at a major VT resort (which not many of us looking for deals are going to do anyways), then beating a $60 price point is going to be pretty hard. These are transferable too.

Compared to other deals out there though ignoring the no blackout part, its not a deal at all compared to almost anything else.


----------



## dlague (Sep 1, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Get your Killington BOGO vouchers sent to your email. 1 per person.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-ski-16-17



There it is!!!!!

Well it is about time!  I mentioned this last week in this thread actually two posts earlier and how unusual it is for them not to have this promotion  which in the past happened in August  and then again later in the fall.  God way to get people to sign up for their newsletter.  Seems weird to not do it this year.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 1, 2016)

Mountain Sports Club has a labor day sale use pro-code "labor16" to get a Premium Membership for $19.95.

I am personally renewing my membership now and choosing the $65 upgrade that includes 2 Berkshire East passes.

You can also pick a $35 membership including 1 B-East lift ticket or $90 to get 3 of them.

(same ticket offer applies for Shawnee in PA)


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 1, 2016)

Killington K tickets are live.  $56 midweek, $66 unrestricted


http://buy.killington.com/eStore/Co...0&spJobID=880204275&spReportId=ODgwMjA0Mjc1S0


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 1, 2016)

MRG  - Mad Cards 159 

http://www.madriverglen.com/skiing/lift-ticket-deals


----------



## dlague (Sep 2, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Stratton trio - https://www.liftopia.com/product?product_id=7376
> $189





Los said:


> That's still too much per ticket to be much of a deal, in my opinion.



I know that it is Vermont and all but it is bit pricey - then again it is locatio location location being in Southern VT.  However compared to the following!

However, Keystone/A Basin combo in another state is doing 4 packs for $199 only $10 more than Stratton wants for three.  However there are black out dates and they are non transferable - still!

Others"

Loveland 4 pack transferable no black outs $139 or $129 at a ski show.
Copper Mountain non transferable no black outs 4 Pack $169
A Basin 4 Pack transferable no black outs $179 or $159 on liftopia but non transferble
Steamboat/Winter Park 4 pack no black outs $199
Winter Park 4 pack no black outs $179

In Vermont:

Sugarbush $229 4 pack transferable and no black out
Mount Snow $99 Sunday afternoon Family/Friends 4 pack non holiday (That is pretty sweet)

I think the New England 4 pack deals come around the ski show - did not find many!


----------



## dlague (Sep 2, 2016)

If you are considering a trip out west the Gems Card provides two 2-for-1 lift tickets or two 30% off lift tickets - at eight ski areas (Arapahoe Basin, Cooper, Eldora, Loveland, Monarch Mountain, Powderhorn, Ski Granby Ranch, and Sunlight)  Definitely worth it for Loveland and A Basin alone. Does not appear to be a limit on the number of cards.  We used it last year to ski Cooper A basin and Loveland while on vacation and plan to get it again.

$25 per card

http://www.coloradoski.com/shop/shop/gems-card/?_ga=1.174580066.13261550.1471283432


----------



## Los (Sep 3, 2016)

dlague said:


> I know that it is Vermont and all but it is bit pricey - then again it is locatio location location being in Southern VT.  However compared to the following!
> 
> However, Keystone/A Basin combo in another state is doing 4 packs for $199 only $10 more than Stratton wants for three.  However there are black out dates and they are non transferable - still!
> 
> ...



Exactly, these deals show how obnoxious the Stratton 3 pack deal is. 

But whatever. Stratton and Stowe are obviously elitist and only want a certain clientele skiing their slopes. Screw them and their 1%er patrons. 

Dlague - be sure to ski monarch this season if you haven't already!! That awesome place is the anti-Stratton in the absolute best sense possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2016)

Los said:


> Exactly, these deals show how obnoxious the Stratton 3 pack deal is.
> 
> But whatever. Stratton and Stowe are obviously elitist and only want a certain clientele skiing their slopes. Screw them and their 1%er patrons.
> 
> ...



I plan on it using the Gems Card. Lots of my co workers have season passes at Monarch.   They do not like the summit County madness.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 3, 2016)

Los said:


> Exactly, these deals show how obnoxious the Stratton 3 pack deal is.
> 
> But whatever. Stratton and Stowe are obviously elitist and only want a certain clientele skiing their slopes. Screw them and their 1%er patrons.



Less complaining, more getting Vermont-5 and Vermont-3 passes. You can ski Stowe and Stratton for $40 twice each if you get both the 5 and the 3.

Also Bolton Valley wins the 4-pack challenge. $100 at the ski show 2 years ago. Last year I think it was a few bucks more but they ended up never charging us (which I didn't object to especially as we ended up burning the passes with the crappy season we had!)


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Less complaining, more getting Vermont-5 and Vermont-3 passes. You can ski Stowe and Stratton for $40 twice each if you get both the 5 and the 3.
> 
> Also Bolton Valley wins the 4-pack challenge. $100 at the ski show 2 years ago. Last year I think it was a few bucks more but they ended up never charging us (which I didn't object to especially as we ended up burning the passes with the crappy season we had!)



Vermont Ski 5 and 3 are truly the way to go in Vermont!


----------



## Los (Sep 7, 2016)

$299 ragged season passes are still available. What a deal!


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 8, 2016)

Warren Miller's "Here There & Everywhere" pre-sale at Bushnell in Hartford.  November 5th. $18.50 plus $4 per tix fee.

*FREE SWAG AND OFFERS FOR TICKET HOLDERS*
_Ticket Holder will receive coupon at show_


FREE LIFT TICKET TO SUGARBUSH
FREE LIFT TICKET TO GORE MOUNTAIN
FREE LIFT TICKET TO SMUGGLERS’ NOTCH
2-FOR-1 LIFT TICKET TO KILLINGTON RESORT
FREE FLEX PASS TO GUNSTOCK MOUNTAIN
FREE EARLY- OR LATE-SEASON LIFT TICKET TO STEAMBOAT
MORE RESORT & RETAIL OFFERS MAY BE ADDED
To purchase tickets to Warren Miller's _Here, There & Everywhere_ before they go on sale to the public, use pre-sale password *presale2016* starting Thursday, September 8 at 9 a.m. through Sunday, September 11 at 11:59 p.m.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 8, 2016)

Everyone gets all of that? I'd drive up to Hartford for that.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 8, 2016)

My wife doesn't really ski anymore but always enjoys coming along with me to the ski shows/movies so I double up on almost everything ski show or movie related.  It's a pretty inexpensive way to build my ticket supply each year while "skiing on the cheap"!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 8, 2016)

See you all at the Warren Miller show!


----------



## Jully (Sep 8, 2016)

sugarbushskier said:


> My wife doesn't really ski anymore but always enjoys coming along with me to the ski shows/movies so I double up on almost everything ski show or movie related.  It's a pretty inexpensive way to build my ticket supply each year while "skiing on the cheap"!!



The vouchers are fully transferable?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 8, 2016)

The vouchers have some fine print attached

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events/the-bushnell-mortensen-hall

The Sugarbush is mid-week
The Gore is no holidays
The Smuggs fine print is TBD
The Killington 2-for-1 is early or late season only

Still a steal imo. Grabbed 3 tickets with the early season code. Thanks Sugarbushskier I love this stuff!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 8, 2016)

dlague said:


> Vermont Ski 5 and 3 are truly the way to go in Vermont!



When do these go onsale approximately?  Cant recall


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 8, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> The vouchers have some fine print attached
> 
> *The Gore is no holidays*



Gore is also really a BOGO unless folks have a desire to do some early December skiing up there.  

As a future, "note to self", I'm open to BOGO trades for any of the New England hoards on here who will most likely not be using that Gore voucher.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 8, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> When do these go onsale approximately?  Cant recall


Oct. 1 @ 12:00am.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 8, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Oct. 1 @ 12:00am.



And if you don't stay up late you *will* miss out on 5-passes and maybe be able to get a 3 pass in the morning.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 8, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Oct. 1 @ 12:00am.



Cool; thanks.



bdfreetuna said:


> And if you don't stay up late you *will* miss out on 5-passes and maybe be able to get a 3 pass in the morning.



I accumulate so many cheap deals etc... that I'm actually more interested in the 3-pass than the 5-pass, as $40/day is typically somewhat "expensive" for me.  Really doing it for Stowe & a Jay Peak Saturday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 8, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Cool; thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I accumulate so many cheap deals etc... that I'm actually more interested in the 3-pass than the 5-pass, as $40/day is typically somewhat "expensive" for me.  Really doing it for Stowe & a Jay Peak Saturday.


You still have to jump on them right away or you'll be shut out. I think everything was sold out before noon last year. Also I was surprised the 5 pass sold out before the 3 last year, previous years the 3 pass typically sold out first.


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 8, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> You still have to jump on them right away or you'll be shut out. I think everything was sold out before noon last year. Also I was surprised the 5 pass sold out before the 3 last year, previous years the 3 pass typically sold out first.



I bought mine late that night when they went on sale.  I believe I checked back the following morning at 9am and all of the VT Ski 3 Passes were gone but there were still VT Ski 5 Passes available.  My wife and I wound up using 2/3 last year due to conditions and how the riding days fell.  One of them was used at Stowe, which makes it worth it by itself almost.  Stowe was really nice, but their prices are absurd.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> One of them was used at Stowe, which makes it worth it by itself almost.  Stowe was really nice, *but their prices are absurd*.


I think their online ticket at $89 is very competitively priced not that I would pay that. Their By-Pass is a decent deal too. Only time I ski Stowe is either with a VT. pass or on a ski club appreciation day both about $40 & change.


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 8, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I think their online ticket at $89 is very competitively priced not that I would pay that. Their By-Pass is a decent deal too. Only time I ski Stowe is either with a VT. pass or on a ski club appreciation day both about $40 & change.



Yeah, that's what we did last year.  Probably join a ski club again this season and try and make it to 1 or 2 of their appreciation days also.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Yeah, that's what we did last year.  Probably join a ski club again this season and try and make it to 1 or 2 of their appreciation days also.


Don't know if you saw it but Stowe already announced their ski club appreciation days for 16-17. I posted them earlier in this thread, here they are again http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/. Jan. & Feb. dates are Wed.-Fri., all the others are Fri.-Sun.


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 8, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Don't know if you saw it but Stowe already announced their ski club appreciation days for 16-17. I posted them earlier in this thread, here they are again http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/. Jan. & Feb. dates are Wed.-Fri., all the others are Fri.-Sun.



Yes I did see, much appreciated.  Getting days off during the week can be tough for us, so we'd most likely be shooting for the weekend dates to go.  Generally we stay local during the week (Wachusett is open nights which is great) and then do day trips up North on the weekends.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Yes I did see, much appreciated.  Getting days off during the week can be tough for us, so we'd most likely be shooting for the weekend dates to go.  Generally we stay local during the week (Wachusett is open nights which is great) and then do day trips up North on the weekends.


Local lodging also offers discounts on those days.


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 8, 2016)

Liftopia.  $50 gift cards for $40.  Not great but good if you know your using Liftopia for tix.

http://woobox.com/9sqt35?utm_source...962497&goal=0_9720800db0-49c5adb179-332962497


----------



## bousquet19 (Sep 10, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Liftopia.  $50 gift cards for $40.  Not great but good if you know your using Liftopia for tix.
> 
> http://woobox.com/9sqt35?utm_source...962497&goal=0_9720800db0-49c5adb179-332962497




Only a $10 savings, but there's no expiration date so I pulled the trigger.

Woody


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 10, 2016)

bousquet19 said:


> Only a $10 savings, but there's no expiration date so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Woody



20% off is 20% off plus tickets on liftopia are discounted as well so I got 2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 11, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> 20% off is 20% off plus tickets on liftopia are discounted as well so I got 2



Yes, that's essentially "free money", and a good deal.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 15, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> When do these go onsale approximately?  Cant recall



Link for this?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm confused - is the vt3 and vt5 the beginners and 5th graders deal or are we talking about something totally different?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 15, 2016)

Ski and ride NE cards on sale now with the free undisclosed no blackouts lift ticket


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I'm confused - is the vt3 and vt5 the beginners and 5th graders deal or are we talking about something totally different?



something totally different


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 15, 2016)

link please and thank you?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 15, 2016)

there's no link yet afaik, usually the link becomes available just as the sale starts. Or slightly before. Best to check back here the day before and see who's posted it. I'm sure we'll all know where to go by the stroke of midnight on Oct 1.


----------



## Jully (Sep 15, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Ski and ride NE cards on sale now with the free undisclosed no blackouts lift ticket



I saw that. Last year the $49.99 ticket was for Waterville and maybe somewhere else? Can't recall. Later on there was a $39.99 'medium' mountain option that was for Shawnee Peak in ME or Bolton Valley in VT. Unclear if this is the same deal or if they've combined it into one $49.99 option.

Either way I still think it is not a bad deal.


----------



## Jully (Sep 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> there's no link yet afaik, usually the link becomes available just as the sale starts. Or slightly before. Best to check back here the day before and see who's posted it. I'm sure we'll all know where to go by the stroke of midnight on Oct 1.



I believe you can find last year's website if you google it. The link is usually pretty hidden unless you get an email.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> I saw that. Last year the $49.99 ticket was for Waterville and maybe somewhere else? Can't recall. Later on there was a $39.99 'medium' mountain option that was for Shawnee Peak in ME or Bolton Valley in VT. Unclear if this is the same deal or if they've combined it into one $49.99 option.
> 
> Either way I still think it is not a bad deal.



Pretty sure jay was offered for $49 last year too. I got plattekill for $39 and never got to use it 

Hoping for jay this year


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> I saw that. Last year the $49.99 ticket was for Waterville and maybe somewhere else? Can't recall. Later on there was a $39.99 'medium' mountain option that was for Shawnee Peak in ME or Bolton Valley in VT. Unclear if this is the same deal or if they've combined it into one $49.99 option.
> 
> Either way I still think it is not a bad deal.



Pretty sure jay was offered for $49 last year too. I got plattekill for $39 and never got to use it 

Hoping for jay this year


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> I believe you can find last year's website if you google it. The link is usually pretty hidden unless you get an email.



I believe it was skivermont.com/3and5/ which if you go to now just redirects you to Liftopia ticket search portal.


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 16, 2016)

Is it the same as last year's link?  If so, I can post it...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 16, 2016)

What do the 3 and 5 passes entail? I've never bought one


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 16, 2016)

Post it anyway

3 passes = 3 tickets to anywhere in Vermont (must not go to the same place twice) for $120
5 passes = $200, same thing

Max purchase of 1 3 pass and 1 5 pass per person (and they do enforce this even if you try to get around it)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 16, 2016)

Cool,'that definitelt solves my Stowe problem


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 16, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> What do the 3 and 5 passes entail? I've never bought one



Last year it was just a small set of tickets attached to each other with a checklist at the top where the mountain would check off where you used the pass.  You can only use 1 per mountain (in VT obviously) and it is restricted to the person's name on the ticket(s).  When you use the ticket, they take it, scan it, you usually have to sign something, then they check off that you used the pass there and you're all set.



bdfreetuna said:


> Post it anyway
> 
> 3 passes = 3 tickets to anywhere in Vermont (must not go to the same place twice) for $120
> 5 passes = $200, same thing
> ...



Here's the link I have bookmarked from last year:
http://skivermont.ltibooking.com/#all


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 16, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Cool,'that definitelt solves my Stowe problem



We used 1 at Stowe last year and loved it.  Certainly worth the $40-45 it cost with the Ski 3 Tickets (after the initial tax).  No way I'm paying $109 or even the $89 online price.


----------



## Los (Sep 16, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Cool,'that definitelt solves my Stowe problem



Yep that's what I was thinking 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skifree (Sep 17, 2016)

View attachment StoweClubAppreciationDays2016-17.pdf


----------



## dlague (Sep 17, 2016)

skifree said:


> View attachment 20651



Can't see the pic


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 17, 2016)

dlague said:


> Can't see the pic



Because it's a PDF not a pic. Try a computer...


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 17, 2016)

dlague said:


> Can't see the pic


Same thing as the 1st post in this thread except it has the lodging discounts available.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2016)

Be sure to claim your $5 Liftopia gift code on their email password reset email.  It's easy to miss at the bottom if you're not paying attention.


----------



## Jully (Sep 22, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Be sure to claim your $5 Liftopia gift code on their email password reset email.  It's easy to miss at the bottom if you're not paying attention.



Code does expire Friday sadly...


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 22, 2016)

Too quick a turnaround to determine where/when I'm going to ski to save $5.  

Pre-bought a few of these smaller mountain, local tickets from Liftopia last year to take advantage of some gift codes and never used the tix due to conditions. Therefore, I'm trying to be more patient this year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 22, 2016)

Jully said:


> Code does expire Friday sadly...



I took that to mean that you needed to upload it to your account by Friday.

You're saying it means you need to upload it to your account AND buy a ticket by Friday?  That's a "thanks for nothing" gift if so.


----------



## Los (Sep 22, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I took that to mean that you needed to upload it to your account by Friday.
> 
> You're saying it means you need to upload it to your account AND buy a ticket by Friday?  That's a "thanks for nothing" gift if so.



That's how I took it. So I used the $50 gift card I just purchased for $40 plus the $5 to buy Ragged lift tix. There weren't alot of choices for New England. Happy to go to Ragged, just saying there weren't alot of choices at this point. It's only $5, but still, I wanted to use it.


----------



## Los (Sep 22, 2016)

sugarbushskier said:


> Too quick a turnaround to determine where/when I'm going to ski to save $5.
> 
> Pre-bought a few of these smaller mountain, local tickets from Liftopia last year to take advantage of some gift codes and never used the tix due to conditions. Therefore, I'm trying to be more patient this year.



That's probably wise. But damn Liftopia dangled $5 in my face and I took the bait.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey you're talking to "el cheapo" when it comes to paying for lift tix so I hear you.  I did look on Liftopia, but felt it was better to just wait for now as I burned too many last season.  I know the conditions last year were an exception (hopefully), but already have some ideas and plans to save $$ such as ski club awareness days, WM movie, ski shows and hopefully a trade or two w fellow AZ'ers.

My cheap skiing radar is always on high alert...LOL....


----------



## Jully (Sep 22, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I took that to mean that you needed to upload it to your account by Friday.
> 
> You're saying it means you need to upload it to your account AND buy a ticket by Friday?  That's a "thanks for nothing" gift if so.



Hmm, I hadn't thought about it that way. I just uploaded it to my account to be safe, but in the past their deals have expired really quickly like that.


----------



## Los (Sep 22, 2016)

sugarbushskier said:


> My cheap skiing radar is always on high alert...LOL....



Haha yep that's me too!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Sep 26, 2016)

Bretton Woods early season tickets on sale now. $20 each valid through December 16. Offer online now through noon October 3. Now sure if they plan to have the same offer at the ski show again. That's a $1 price increase from last year, but this year they're donating $1 of that to the local food pantry so we'll call it a wash.

http://brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/offers


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 26, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Bretton Woods early season tickets on sale now. $20 each valid through December 16. Offer online now through noon October 3. Now sure if they plan to have the same offer at the ski show again. That's a $1 price increase from last year, but this year they're donating $1 of that to the local food pantry so we'll call it a wash.
> 
> http://brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/offers



With the donation they probably won't do the "donate cans of food - ski for free day"


----------



## yeggous (Sep 26, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> With the donation they probably won't do the "donate cans of food - ski for free day"



I'm going to buy 10. I never have a problem using these up or selling them to friends at $20/day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2016)

List is incomplete as usual.

http://www.meridenski.com/2016-2017_CSCAwarenessDaysCurrent.pdf


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Here are the Sugarbush days:


*Sugarbush:*

*$52 Monday-Friday & Sunday*

*$58 Saturday *

*January 2 - 8*


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Not listed:

*Attitash / Wildcat: *

*$35 Thur, Fri, Sun*

*$45 Saturday*

*January 5 – 8*

*February 10 – 12*

*March 17 – 19*


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2016)

A couple more not listed:

*Hunter Mountain:*

*$49 Sunday*

*$40 Monday*

*December 18 – 19*

*January 8 – 9 & 29 – 30*

*February 26 – 27*

*March 26 – 27*



*Jack Frost / Big Boulder: *

*$25 December 16 – 18*

*$40 January 7 – 8*

*$40 February 24 – 26*

*$40 March 4 – 5*

*$35 March 10 – 12*


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> List is incomplete as usual.
> 
> http://www.meridenski.com/2016-2017_CSCAwarenessDaysCurrent.pdf



As usual - some pretty decent deals!


----------



## yeggous (Sep 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> As usual - some pretty decent deals!



True. They always deliver great walk-up rates -- better than most mountains will do for our league.

Given the unpublished dates steamboat mentioned, it seems that this year's dates are more distributed around the East rather than limited to Vermont. Am I wrong?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2016)

yeggous said:


> True. They always deliver great walk-up rates -- better than most mountains will do for our league.
> 
> Given the unpublished dates steamboat mentioned, it seems that this year's dates are more distributed around the East rather than limited to Vermont. Am I wrong?


Wrong as I've never listed some. Like I said the list is always incomplete. Gore, Whiteface, Windham, Belleayre, Platty in the NY always has some & I'm sure will again. What's always lacking is ME & MA. NH has always been well represented.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 29, 2016)

http://www.skicbsports.com/appre.htm


DateAreaAdultTeen 13-18Jr 7-12Sr > 6426-NovLoon$44$41$37$4127-NovMt Snow$39$39$36$393-DecKillington$44$42$39$424-DecLoon$44$41$37$4110-DecStratton$44$42$42$4411-DecKillington$45$45$42$4517-DecMt Snow$39$39$36$3918-DecOkemo$45$39$35$392-JanMt Snow$54$52$49$52 7-JanStratton$57$52$49$527-JanBretton Woods$39$39$35$398JanOkemo$45$39$35$398-JanSunapee$45$39$36$3914-JanWaterville$49$46$43$4615-JanKillington$54$53$49$5315-JanCrotched$39$39$35$3916-JanStratton$44$39$39$4421-JanPats Peak$49$49$39$4922-JanSunapee$45$39$36$3928-JanWaterville$49$46$43$4629-JanOkemo$49$45$35$454-FebSunapee$45$39$36$395-FebLoon$54$52$49$5211-FebWaterville$54$53$49$5312-FebMt Snow$49$44$39$3918-FebAttitash$49$45$39$4519-FebSunapee$59$49$46$4920-FebCrotched$39$39$35$3925-FebCannon$43$43$39$4326-FebLoon$54$52$49$5226-FebStratton$49$45$43$494 MarKillington$54$53$49$535 MarKillington$54$53$49$535-MarOkemo$49$47$39$4711- MarSunapee$45$39$36$3912-MarLoon$54$52$49$5212-MarPico Peak$31$31$25$3118-MarStratton$56$52$49$5619-MarOkemo$45$39$35$3919-MarSunapee$45$39$36$3925-MarLoon$45$41$39$4126-MarMt Snow$39$39$36$391-AprKillington$44$44$42$4428-FebMt Snow$49$45$44$452-AprWildcat$39$39$35$398-MarKillington$44$44$42$44


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.skicbsports.com/appre.htm
> 
> 
> DateAreaAdultTeen 13-18Jr 7-12Sr > 6426-NovLoon$44$41$37$4127-NovMt Snow$39$39$36$393-DecKillington$44$42$39$424-DecLoon$44$41$37$4110-DecStratton$44$42$42$4411-DecKillington$45$45$42$4517-DecMt Snow$39$39$36$3918-DecOkemo$45$39$35$392-JanMt Snow$54$52$49$52 7-JanStratton$57$52$49$527-JanBretton Woods$39$39$35$398JanOkemo$45$39$35$398-JanSunapee$45$39$36$3914-JanWaterville$49$46$43$4615-JanKillington$54$53$49$5315-JanCrotched$39$39$35$3916-JanStratton$44$39$39$4421-JanPats Peak$49$49$39$4922-JanSunapee$45$39$36$3928-JanWaterville$49$46$43$4629-JanOkemo$49$45$35$454-FebSunapee$45$39$36$395-FebLoon$54$52$49$5211-FebWaterville$54$53$49$5312-FebMt Snow$49$44$39$3918-FebAttitash$49$45$39$4519-FebSunapee$59$49$46$4920-FebCrotched$39$39$35$3925-FebCannon$43$43$39$4326-FebLoon$54$52$49$5226-FebStratton$49$45$43$494 MarKillington$54$53$49$535 MarKillington$54$53$49$535-MarOkemo$49$47$39$4711- MarSunapee$45$39$36$3912-MarLoon$54$52$49$5212-MarPico Peak$31$31$25$3118-MarStratton$56$52$49$5619-MarOkemo$45$39$35$3919-MarSunapee$45$39$36$3925-MarLoon$45$41$39$4126-MarMt Snow$39$39$36$391-AprKillington$44$44$42$4428-FebMt Snow$49$45$44$452-AprWildcat$39$39$35$398-MarKillington$44$44$42$44



That is pretty cool!  Is this new?  Do not recall this from previous years.  Might consider this when visiting back east.  Thanks!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 29, 2016)

Not new. I have used them a few times - works well. They are associated with CMSG some how but No club fees which is key.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 29, 2016)

Still not finding any links for vt5?


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 29, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Still not finding any links for vt5?



usually oct 1st but maybe tomorrow or Monday because of the 1st is Saturday


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 29, 2016)

Bretton Woods - $20 through 12/16

http://brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/offers


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> usually oct 1st but maybe tomorrow or Monday because of the 1st is Saturday



It's October 5th this year, links for 3 & 5 passes become "active" at 7am that morning

3 pass = $130 ($43.33 per ticket)
5 pass = $205 ($41 per ticket)

I dont think I'm going to bother with this deal this year.

  At $43.33, that's already more expensive than my average ski ticket price.  Only reason for me to do this is to get a $43.33 day at Stowe, but I'm already long at least 2 days at Stowe this year, plus the ski club weekend etc...


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 29, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's October 5th this year, links for 3 & 5 passes become "active" at 7am that morning
> 
> 3 pass = $130 ($43.33 per ticket)
> 5 pass = $205 ($41 per ticket)
> ...



I think the price was the same last year.  For some reason, that $43.33 seems familiar from last year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm mainly trying to get one for my girlfriend so she isn't hit with window or liftopia rates when she joins me for max pass days. Then I figure I can get one for myself to hit sugarbush Stowe Mad River Jay and Burke...


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll get a 3 for my daughter & myself again even though I already have a K pass with a Max add on for myself. I always like to ski around a bit. The reason for my daughter is obvious. Might not get my K pass down as cheap per day as usual with all these alternatives but that's ok.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 29, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's October 5th this year, links for 3 & 5 passes become "active" at 7am that morning
> 
> 3 pass = $130 ($43.33 per ticket)
> 5 pass = $205 ($41 per ticket)
> ...



Just got the email after I posted...


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's October 5th this year, links for 3 & 5 passes become "active" at 7am that morning
> 
> 3 pass = $130 ($43.33 per ticket)
> 5 pass = $205 ($41 per ticket)
> ...



Interesting CONNECTICUT SKI COUNCIL AWARENESS DAYS are pretty competitive with that,


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2016)

dlague said:


> Interesting CONNECTICUT SKI COUNCIL AWARENESS DAYS are pretty competitive with that,


Damn how many times do I have to say council/ski club days are not only for CT. It gets old.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Damn how many times do I have to say council/ski club days are not only for CT. It gets old.



Your angry attitude where none is needed gets old.


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Damn how many times do I have to say council/ski club days are not only for CT. It gets old.



I think everyone knows that by now.  I was a member of one of the cluds a few years ago in my deal hunting days, family membership.  Only used it once so the membership fee added to the cost of the lift tickets blew my average a bit.  Had to many other options.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2016)

http://www.sugarbush.com/plan/quad-pack/


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2016)

Attitash and Wildcat

$39 MIDWEEK LIFT TICKETS

Starting October 1st


----------



## catherine (Sep 30, 2016)

http://links.peakresorts.mkt7174.co...MTQ4NjkxNDc5NDMzS0&j=ODg1MDM4MzU4S0&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## catherine (Sep 30, 2016)

catherine said:


> http://links.peakresorts.mkt7174.co...MTQ4NjkxNDc5NDMzS0&j=ODg1MDM4MzU4S0&mt=1&rt=0


Link for $39 tix at Wildcat and Attitash


----------



## Jcb890 (Sep 30, 2016)

dlague said:


> I think everyone knows that by now.  I was a member of one of the cluds a few years ago in my deal hunting days, family membership.  Only used it once so the membership fee added to the cost of the lift tickets blew my average a bit.  Had to many other options.



We did the membership thing last year also and didn't wind up using it at all out of the 24 times I went last year.  Now, granted, the majority of those were using my Wachusett Pass to go ride after work, but it just never seemed to fall where there was a deal on the weekend where we wanted to go.

And when we did, we wound up going to Mt. Snow on Sundays a bunch and with our Wachusett Pass we get 50% off on Sundays to Mt. Snow which is cheaper than the club pricing and club appreciation days.

We are debating joining a club again this year in the hopes that there will be much more snow and more chances to get to different mountains and use the discounts.


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> We did the membership thing last year also and didn't wind up using it at all out of the 24 times I went last year.  Now, granted, the majority of those were using my Wachusett Pass to go ride after work, but it just never seemed to fall where there was a deal on the weekend where we wanted to go.
> 
> And when we did, we wound up going to Mt. Snow on Sundays a bunch and with our Wachusett Pass we get 50% off on Sundays to Mt. Snow which is cheaper than the club pricing and club appreciation days.
> 
> We are debating joining a club again this year in the hopes that there will be much more snow and more chances to get to different mountains and use the discounts.



Ya we just had to many other deals  and it did not work out!


----------



## Los (Sep 30, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Your angry attitude where none is needed gets old.



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> We did the membership thing last year also and didn't wind up using it at all out of the 24 times I went last year.  Now, granted, the majority of those were using my Wachusett Pass to go ride after work, but it just never seemed to fall where there was a deal on the weekend where we wanted to go.
> 
> And when we did, we wound up going to Mt. Snow on Sundays a bunch and with our Wachusett Pass we get 50% off on Sundays to Mt. Snow which is cheaper than the club pricing and club appreciation days.
> 
> We are debating joining a club again this year in the hopes that there will be much more snow and more chances to get to different mountains and use the discounts.


For me the deal is not with discounted skiing costs it's the discounted lodging costs which are quite substantial. I do realize most here are day trippers but for me 280 miles from central VT. that's not an option.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Your angry attitude where none is needed gets old.





Los said:


> +1


Who's angry & who cares?


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 30, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> We did the membership thing last year also and didn't wind up using it at all out of the 24 times I went last year.  Now, granted, the majority of those were using my Wachusett Pass to go ride after work, but it just never seemed to fall where there was a deal on the weekend where we wanted to go.
> 
> And when we did, we wound up going to Mt. Snow on Sundays a bunch and with our Wachusett Pass we get 50% off on Sundays to Mt. Snow which is cheaper than the club pricing and club appreciation days.
> 
> We are debating joining a club again this year in the hopes that there will be much more snow and more chances to get to different mountains and use the discounts.



Look into C.A.S.T. $15 for a family of 4 plus $4 for the cards. Way less expensive then the majority of clubs out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 30, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Damn how many times do I have to say council/ski club days are not only for CT. It gets old.



perhaps most days are common to all clubs but my CT club card was denied last season when i was told the awareness discount day was only valid for NY and PA clubs.  the discount was not on the CT club list, was on NY list.  i hoped for the best, didn't get it.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 30, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Look into C.A.S.T. $15 for a family of 4 plus $4 for the cards. Way less expensive then the majority of clubs out there.



no brainer in my book.  i have a season pass to Peak this year but will still join CAST for the kids and occasional visits elsewhere.


----------



## skifree (Oct 1, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> no brainer in my book.  i have a season pass to Peak this year but will still join CAST for the kids and occasional visits elsewhere.



+1000
my club is $25 for family.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 1, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> For me the deal is not with discounted skiing costs it's the discounted lodging costs which are quite substantial. I do realize most here are day trippers but for me 280 miles from central VT. that's not an option.



The ticket discounts are nice and I agree that lodging is the primary savings. But the main reason I join a club is the social atmosphere and activities. There are numerous trips to join -- in New England, out West, and Europe. There is an organized race league. You always find people at the mountain to share runs and a beer no matter when you show up. And you know that if you go to the lodge there will be people around.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2016)

yeggous said:


> The ticket discounts are nice and I agree that lodging is the primary savings. But the main reason I join a club is the social atmosphere and activities. There are numerous trips to join -- in New England, out West, and Europe. There is an organized race league. You always find people at the mountain to share runs and a beer no matter when you show up. And you know that if you go to the lodge there will be people around.


When I was a weekend warrior the social aspect of belonging to a club was important & nice. Now that I mostly ski weekdays more times than not I'm the only one in the lodge. The only time I see other members is at meetings & other social functions here in the flatlands or the rare weekend I go up to the lodge with my daughter. I have become friendly with quite a few of the regulars at my local bump so I get to share turns & hoist a few with them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> perhaps most days are common to all clubs but my CT club card was denied last season when i was told the awareness discount day was only valid for NY and PA clubs.  the discount was not on the CT club list, was on NY list.  i hoped for the best, didn't get it.


I find that odd. I conversed with the president of the CT. council a few years ago about if other regional councils were eligible to take advantage of CT. council days. He told me yes & that all the regional councils work together to promote these days. I know for a fact that different councils often purchase the bulk tickets for various areas & then distribute them to other councils. Some councils get a better deal on the bulk tickets because of their location & number of tickets they purchase. I know my club gets their bulk tickets from both the NJ Ski Council & the Metropolitan Ski Council of NY because they get better deals on NY/NJ tickets. I'm pretty sure both of these councils get their VT. tickets from the CT. Ski Council because they get the best deal on them. I've only used council appreciation days at Stowe & Stratton & never had a problem. My club belongs to both the NY & NJ councils but not CT. Where were you denied to use it?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I find that odd. I conversed with the president of the CT. council a few years ago about if other regional councils were eligible to take advantage of CT. council days. He told me yes & that all the regional councils work together to promote these days. I know for a fact that different councils often purchase the bulk tickets for various areas & then distribute them to other councils. Some councils get a better deal on the bulk tickets because of their location & number of tickets they purchase. I know my club gets their bulk tickets from both the NJ Ski Council & the Metropolitan Ski Council of NY because they get better deals on NY/NJ tickets. I'm pretty sure both of these councils get their VT. tickets from the CT. Ski Council because they get the best deal on them. I've only used council appreciation days at Stowe & Stratton & never had a problem. My club belongs to both the NY & NJ councils but not CT. Where were you denied to use it?




this happened to me @ Mt Snow.   NY/PA had Mt Snow that weekend. CT had some place else on their sheet.  i went to the ticket booth @ sundance lodge and asked for the discount price for the day. she said OK, took my card and then handed it back explaining that CT clubs were not eligible that day, only NY and PA.   i played dumb and said i thought all clubs were same and she again said no, at least not that day.  it wasn't a terrible ending. CT has an everyday discount @ mt snow so i still got a discount (group rate of the day) but it was $10 more than the better price NY/PA was getting.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 2, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Look into C.A.S.T. $15 for a family of 4 plus $4 for the cards. Way less expensive then the majority of clubs out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



We paid $25 for our membership last year which wasn't bad.  They're all relatively cheap and we also did look at C.A.S.T., it was just disappointing that we didn't use our memberships at all last year.  If we do a M.A.X. Pass and VT Ski 3, we may not wind up doing the ski club membership.


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2016)

There are some decent pricing on this page.  Not ideal but then again they never seem to b going for the deal hunters dream!

http://www.skinh.com/deals/ski-nh-lift-ticket-packages

Also the 2016-2017 4th and 5th grade NH passports for those that have kids that age.  We did this for all of our kids!

http://www.skinh.com/deals/snowsports-passport


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2016)

The 2016-2017 5th grade Ski Vermont passport for those that have kids that age. We did this for all of our kids!  Vermont does it right my providing not 1 deal per resort like NH, instead they provide 3 per resort.


http://skivermont.com/fifth-grade-passport


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2016)

Colorado 5th and 6th grade passports!  If you plan on skiing in Colorado then the 5th grade passport is free for three days at each resort and the 6th grade passport cost $105 for four days at each resort.  There are 20 resort in the Ski Colorado's First Class Program

http://coloradoski.com/passport


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2016)

I Ski NY has a 3rd and 4th grade passport for free skiing!

https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/free-kids-passport


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 4, 2016)

dlague said:


> I Ski NY has a 3rd and 4th grade passport for free skiing!
> 
> https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/free-kids-passport



Pretty good idea.  Plus they're bringing in adult revenue for each "free" ticket, which will encourage families to ski together, buy lunch, etc...


----------



## yeggous (Oct 4, 2016)

Big news from the Mount Washington Valley.

Attitash / Wildcat is completely changing their discount ticket arrangements for this year. We've already discussed that they are no longer offering the Vertical Value card. In it's place comes a whole new offering of options targeted at ski club members. There are advance purchase vouchers, day in advance online sales, and walk up rates. All require your ski club ID to pick up the ticket at the window.

Purchase online up to a day in advance:
Saturday/Holiday: adult $60 (retail $79), Jr / Sr $45 (retail $59/$54)
Sunday - Friday: adult $45 (retail $75), Jr / Sr $40 (retail $54/$50)

Walk-up rate:
Saturday/Holiday: adult $70 (retail $79), Jr / Sr $50 (retail $59/$54)
Sunday - Friday: adult $55 (retail $75), Jr / Sr $45 (retail $54/$50)

Appreciation Days:
Thurs, Jan 5 - $35
Fri, Jan 6 - $35
Sat, Jan 7 - $45
Sun, Jan 8 - $35
Fri, Feb 10 - $35
Sat, Feb 11 - $45
Sun, Feb 12 - $35
Fri, Mar 17 - $17
Sat, Mar 18 - $45
Sun, Mar 19 - $35

There are also bulk ticket order options with price $50-$65 per adult, $40-$50 depending on the volume ordered.


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pretty good idea.  Plus they're bringing in adult revenue for each "free" ticket, which will encourage families to ski together, buy lunch, etc...



All of the passport deals are designed around additional revenues coming in from the adults.  However, We did not use passports to determine where we were going but more like target based on adult deals we had and use our kids passport to get him in for free.  Only time that was not feasible was when the free ticket came with a requirement to buy an adult lift ticket.  We often did not go to those.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Big news from the Mount Washington Valley.
> 
> Attitash / Wildcat is completely changing their discount ticket arrangements for this year. We've already discussed that they are no longer offering the Vertical Value card. In it's place comes a whole new offering of options targeted at ski club members. There are advance purchase vouchers, day in advance online sales, and walk up rates. All require your ski club ID to pick up the ticket at the window.
> 
> ...



So how do you buy on-line  in advance with a club membership? Also is it like Stowe where 
[h=4]THE SKI CLUB OR COUNCIL MUST BE ASSOCIATED WITH A SKI COUNCIL THAT IS A MEMBER OF THE NATIONAL SKI COUNCIL FEDERATION?[/h]


----------



## Jully (Oct 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Big news from the Mount Washington Valley.
> 
> Attitash / Wildcat is completely changing their discount ticket arrangements for this year. We've already discussed that they are no longer offering the Vertical Value card. In it's place comes a whole new offering of options targeted at ski club members. There are advance purchase vouchers, day in advance online sales, and walk up rates. All require your ski club ID to pick up the ticket at the window.
> 
> ...



Wow, that is a totally different structure! I wonder why they are targeting ski club members so much more.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2016)

Can someone please share the link for the vt5


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 4, 2016)

Remember tomorrow you want to be here 7:00AM. Passes sell out quickly.

www.skivermont.com/3and5


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 4, 2016)

http://www.skinh.com/deals/ski-nh-lift-ticket-packages


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Remember tomorrow you want to be here 7:00AM. Passes sell out quickly.
> 
> www.skivermont.com/3and5



Now that it is posted they will sell out even faster


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Now that it is posted they will sell out even faster


It's always been posted here in the past.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't really care how fast they sell out, I'm online 7:00AM sharp. Rather have them go to A-Zone members anyway.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 4, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't really care how fast they sell out, I'm online 7:00AM sharp. Rather have them go to A-Zone members anyway.


I preferred the old way where I stayed up to midnight to order as opposed to having to wake up before 7am.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 4, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> So how do you buy on-line  in advance with a club membership? Also is it like Stowe where
> [h=4]THE SKI CLUB OR COUNCIL MUST BE ASSOCIATED WITH A SKI COUNCIL THAT IS A MEMBER OF THE NATIONAL SKI COUNCIL FEDERATION?[/h]



Each club or council must submit a registration form to Peak Resorts along with a sample membership card which must be shown to get the tickets. A link with login information will be given to each club or council's contact, and he or she is responsible for distributing it to the members. Your club need not have a national affiliation, but must register in advance with Peak Resorts.

I can only speculate as to why they are focusing on clubs. I can tell you that the Mount Washington Valley has a very strong and well organized ski club presence. You'll see some of their logos hung above the windows in the Wildcat pub. Maybe they are trying to encourage people to join clubs to build loyalty to the valley and their mountains. Or maybe they are just trying to lessen the blowback from eliminating the Vertical Value cards. The clubs in the valley already receive significant walk-up discounts at other mountains in the area. Peak Resorts might be afraid of losing market share if club members were forced to chose between the pass and window rate. I suspect the real answer is a bit of both.

As far as appreciation days go, this is an obvious move. By far the busiest day of the year in the bar is the EICSL race day. There is a line all day from 10:30am until they close. I think they're trying to generate more of those days, which have been moving more towards Bretton Woods in recent years.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 4, 2016)

early bird catch the worm dawg


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't really care how fast they sell out, I'm online 7:00AM sharp. Rather have them go to A-Zone members anyway.



I'd rather see AZ members get these deals as well, however this site sees more traffic from lurkers on Google searches than it does from active members. Posting such specific information might actually work against you trying to help others.  

I'm of the opinion that deals with limited availability should be discussed in private. That's the way it used to be with skiVT deals. I recall not long ago purchasing these tickets via snail mail a few days after the on sale date and still getting tickets.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It's always been posted here in the past.



Not true. First couple of years I bought them they weren't posted about. I received the information in private from an AZ member.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd rather see AZ members get these deals as well, however this site sees more traffic from lurkers on Google searches than it does from active members. Posting such specific information might actually work against you trying to help others.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that deals with limited availability should be discussed in private. That's the way it used to be with skiVT deals. I recall not long ago purchasing these tickets via snail mail a few days after the on sale date and still getting tickets.



Can we create a sub-forum just for "regular" members? Perhaps those with at least 100 posts?


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 4, 2016)

Good point deadheadskier.  It would likely be better to ask someone to PM the information or when asked PM them rather than announce it on a public forum.   People who don't want to post on this forums use it for valuable information otherwise.  I hope the server doesn't crash, might fire me up more than Josh Gordon checking into rehab ruining my fantasy season thus far!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 4, 2016)

I also agree that there should be some way to make these deals/information sharing of said deals exclusive to members who are active and contributing members.


----------



## Jully (Oct 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd rather see AZ members get these deals as well, however this site sees more traffic from lurkers on Google searches than it does from active members. Posting such specific information might actually work against you trying to help others.



I look at who's browsing pretty frequently and there's almost always many more lurkers (like 2-3x) than members active in total and on almost any thread I look at. 

Maybe it is just what I google, but whenever I google ski specific information AZ always comes up before resort websites and other ski forums most of the time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Can we create a sub-forum just for "regular" members? Perhaps those with at least 100 posts?



AZ All stars sub forum? :lol:. I'll check with Nick and run it by the other moderators.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 4, 2016)

Posting it here will have very little impact; the 5 passes sell out within a few hours probably anyway, and the 3 passes will sell out that day as well. This is what we should expect and make sure we stay up late or set our alarms.

Last year I missed out on 5 passes and could only nab 3's because I was late to the punch. And I think I looked here for info and maybe someone posted the wrong time. So if it was me I'd greatly appreciate a reminder. People who want them the most should also be the ones most motivated to seek out the accurate info and wake up in time, and they deserve them the most imo.

Regardless of my post it's important to get your tickets ASAP when they go on sale. And there had been posts giving the specific time/date prior to mine this year and in the last few years if I recall (although they might have been wrong time posted last year which is even worse).

I'm not sure the motivation of keeping it a semi-secret. Once Ski Vermont announces it, it's game on. Tickets are limited to one 5 and one 3 so it's not like we can hoard a bunch of them by trying to keep it under wraps.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 4, 2016)

That said if a Ski VT rep says they'd rather not have it posted outside their mailing list, etc... or the mods want to not post stuff like that (not sure where or how you'd draw the line without wrecking this thread though).. I'll of course reconsider


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2016)

dlague said:


> There are some decent pricing on this page.  Not ideal but then again they never seem to b going for the deal hunters dream!
> 
> http://www.skinh.com/deals/ski-nh-lift-ticket-packages
> 
> ...






steamboat1 said:


> http://www.skinh.com/deals/ski-nh-lift-ticket-packages



Was already posted but then again it will not the first thing hat gets posted multiple times in this thread.  Technically, now getting even more visibility.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the link tuna, I didn't think it would be a "thing"

I have a hard time imagining a 7 AM underpromoted ski pass sale having a phish New Years level of Internet ticket demand, crashing servers, or anything like that


----------



## yeggous (Oct 4, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Thanks for sharing the link tuna, I didn't think it would be a "thing"
> 
> I have a hard time imagining a 7 AM underpromoted ski pass sale having a phish New Years level of Internet ticket demand, crashing servers, or anything like that



Hard time imagining, I know. But it happens. The tickets go very quickly, but not as fast as the Wildcat Mug Club. That was an epic flash pan sale.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2016)

Am I able to buy one for myself and one for my girlfriend using the same payment info? Do I need to do two separate transactions? Just put her name on one of them?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 4, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I also agree that there should be some way to make these deals/information sharing of said deals exclusive to members who are active and contributing members.



+1


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Am I able to buy one for myself and one for my girlfriend using the same payment info? Do I need to do two separate transactions? Just put her name on one of them?



yes you can buy more than one using the same card.  enter different names.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks.

Maybe a password protected un-google-able private sub forum could be created for things like this with limited availability?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 4, 2016)

You can buy one 5 and one 3 per person. My wife and I will be getting one of each, and I'll also buy a 3 for my father.

If there's some way to make a private thread or sub-forum that sounds like a good idea to keep everyone happy and keep sharing the deals.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2016)

Or something as simple as, "Hey everyone, I've got the skiVT deal information. PM me if it's something you are interested in."

My concern is really just the lurkers cherry picking such information.

I think of it like off map terrain. I don't share that information in public, but will with anyone in private.


----------



## Jully (Oct 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Or something as simple as, "Hey everyone, I've got the skiVT deal information. PM me if it's something you are interested in."
> 
> My concern is really just the lurkers cherry picking such information.
> 
> I think of it like off map terrain. I don't share that information in public, but will with anyone in private.



That would work too, but don't other online forums have moderators only sub forums? Even something as simple as a needing an account to view the forum would be enough IMO. 

PMs obviously work too, but discussing ideas for a new forum allows for some fun discussion in the meantime, lol.


----------



## Conrad (Oct 4, 2016)

On Remontees-Mecaniques, the forum I am most active on, there is a sub-forum called "Between Members" which is only visible to those logged in. It's pretty helpful because there is one section devoted to website bugs and another section devoted to reports members have submitted that just need more work. Other than that, there are numerous threads relating to site news and announcements and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2016)

Wow I was just joking when I gave him a hard time but now I can see that maybe it is a good idea to have a separate member only deal saver forum. I just threw the meat into the room of lions and it got gobbled up.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Or something as simple as, "Hey everyone, I've got the skiVT deal information. PM me if it's something you are interested in."
> 
> My concern is really just the lurkers cherry picking such information.
> 
> I think of it like off map terrain. I don't share that information in public, but will with anyone in private.



Thing is everyone knows and awaits SKI VT pass information, even looking back on this thread it's one of the major things many of us want to know. The info always gets "leaked" several days before they go on sale because that's when SKI VT leaks the info and makes it public.

I'm not sure why SKI VT passes are secret info when everything else in this thread is not.

Then again I've never seen the harm in sharing sidecountry cuts either and appreciate the same. But that's a broader topic.

That all said again if AlpineZone wants to put a separate deal saver forum that lets us post deals to the members and keeps it out of search engines I think that's a great idea.

How about a members-only off map terrain forum too?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2016)

Tuna, 

I'll repeat what I said before. The deal wasn't always made public on AZ and didn't always sell out instantly.  I first heard about it in private on this forum the first year I bought it. I knew enough in subsequent years to simply email VSAA for the on sale dates.  Those who traditionally buy these tickets annually don't need to look to AZ to find the information, they can just email VSAA.

Perhaps it's simply been a function of the evolution of the internet as to why it sells out so fast now.  

I personally haven't bought the tickets in a few years. I'm mainly looking out for AZ members who are concerned they might miss out on the deal now that it's so well known.  Those concerns has been expressed to me for the past couple of years by multiple people. So, I'm just following through on it.

The difference between the skiVT deal and others is the limited availability. I have had similar concerns expressed on other limited availability deals like the Fox44 card; though that one seems to have fallen out of favor now that Jay has dropped out.  

Just trying to do right by our active members is the gist of it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Not true. First couple of years I bought them they weren't posted about. I received the information in private from an AZ member.


Well I've posted the info on here every year since I joined. That's 2011.

Never even received a thanks by the way.

Before that no private info. Received a mailing from VSA with an application.

Problem seems to be they went interweb instead of snail mail the past 2 years

That's not on us, it's on them.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 5, 2016)

Meh, that skiVT 3-pass and 5-pass deal isnt the greatest anymore anyway.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 5, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Meh, that skiVT 3-pass and 5-pass deal isnt the greatest anymore anyway.



Like I said in another thread they'll probably be my most expensive days skiing this year. Still a good deal though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2016)

I got the information in private the year I moved to NH and skiing in VT again was back on my radar - 2008. 

I actually have not bought the tickets in 4-5 years now. I switched to Fox44 card because it was a better value. Past couple years neither as I've needed to stay closer to home.

That said, pretty much ever since the cat was let out of the bag and information became more public, I've had it expressed to me that it shouldn't.  I tend to agree because of the limited nature of the product


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I got the information in private the year I moved to NH and skiing in VT again was back on my radar - 2008.
> 
> I actually have not bought the tickets in 4-5 years now. I switched to Fox44 card because it was a better value. Past couple years neither as I've needed to stay closer to home.
> 
> That said, pretty much ever since the cat was let out of the bag and information became more public, I've had it expressed to me that it shouldn't.  I tend to agree because of the limited nature of the product


Well then you should close this thread. Many of the products posted here are limited in nature.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 5, 2016)

Their email list and social media and word of mouth, have made it much more well know. To think the limited audience on AZ had more than a small effect on why it sells out so quick now is crazy.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 5, 2016)

Wonder when it's gonna start working. 7:16 no luck yet.

edit working now. make sure you click on "season passes" on the left. Nabbed 2 5's and 3 3's according to plan.


----------



## Tin (Oct 5, 2016)

Nadda...maybe 8am? 

Tuna, wanna split the romantic Vermont two night get away with me? ;-)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 5, 2016)

you gotta click "season passes" it's a non intuitive interface

the 2 night getaway sounds good Tin, my only concern would be falling in love so hard I'd have to leave my wife and start a new life with you, 2 nights might not be enough!

was slamming beers during the VP debate last night, def would have slept in more if I could, but glad the Ski VT thing worked out right this year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Done, I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 5, 2016)

got mine at 7. there appear to be 23 5s left now. glad i woke up early.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I actually have not bought the tickets in 4-5 years now.* I switched to Fox44 card because it was a better value. *Past couple years neither as I've needed to stay closer to home.



Be on the lookout for this one around Thanksgiving time.  I have a feeling it's going to be a good deal once again, as I have to believe they've learned their lesson from last year's debacle when they jacked the price while simultaneously taking away JP.


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2016)

32 three passes left!  

Feels weird not to be in this fight.  We got these the past 3-4 years.  However, we did not use then all last year.  The problem we have had the past two years is between The Ride and Ski tour, having a season pass and some of the comps we had it became difficult especially last year with the winter we had.  Two years ago we also had the Fox 44 card too.  Even though we failed to use it completely we still managed to keep our per visit lift cost below $20.  Now the beer, food and driving is another story.

https://skivermont.ltibooking.com/product?product_id=2547


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 5, 2016)

Grabbed my SKIVT 3 pack this AM. Looking fwd to skiing Stowe, Smuggs/Jay, and either Okemo/Magic/Pico on this.


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Grabbed my SKIVT 3 pack this AM. Looking fwd to skiing Stowe, Smuggs/Jay, and either Okemo/Magic/Pico on this.



We used to tag the most expensive places - Stowe (for sure), then Killington and finally Sugarbush or Okemo.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 5, 2016)

I got my 5 pack right at 7am.  Excited to get to Stowe this winter.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> We used to tag the most expensive places - Stowe (for sure), then Killington and finally Sugarbush or Okemo.


Yeah, I've surprisingly never been to Stowe so hitting that this yr as part of a N VT safari that we are pairing with Warren Miller Burke/Sugarbush. 
Then have family spot I will utilize on a 2 day midweek trip at some point.


----------



## dlague (Oct 5, 2016)

This a pretty good deal for those interested in skiing Tremblant - $78 for to days of skiing!

http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/product/415/QC/Tremblant-2-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#02-2017


----------



## Jully (Oct 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> We used to tag the most expensive places - Stowe (for sure), then Killington and finally Sugarbush or Okemo.



Tagging expensive places is definitely the way to go as the price per day of $40+ is not as ideal as other deals out there. I passed this year because I wasn't sure if I wanted 3 days between season passes, WM, and a few other deals. If it had been a two pass for $85 I would probably have taken it.

I'm interested to see what the Fox 44 card brings this year though.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 5, 2016)

I decided to do the vt5 instead of the Champlain valley card due to Stowe and sugarbush. I'll end up using it at jay, mad river, and magic or smuggs too. A little sad to give up whiteface and cannon but I think getting the expensive VT spots is worth it


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 6, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Their email list and social media and word of mouth, have made it much more well know. To think the limited audience on AZ had more than a small effect on why it sells out so quick now is crazy.


Quoted for truth.  It sounds like everyone who wanted one got one.  Tuna did folks a favor and the hysteria was totally unwarranted.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 6, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Quoted for truth.  It sounds like everyone who wanted one got one.  Tuna did folks a favor and the hysteria was totally unwarranted.



I think there's an ebb and flow to it too.  Yes, more people do know than in years past, but the product has increased in price as well making it somewhat less of a deal, leading some folks dropping out from buying it.  Ebb and flow, some buyers are added to the bucket, and some buyers leak out of the bucket.  Still a pretty heavily demanded deal, but perhaps not as much as in year's past as it used to sellout near instantaneously.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 6, 2016)

Fuck... all that and I completely forgot to sign on yesterday and get a VT Ski 3 for my wife and I.  They are now sold out.  Its been quite the past week/week and a half and I just blanked on it... ugh.:angry:


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 6, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think there's an ebb and flow to it too.  Yes, more people do know than in years past, but the product has increased in price as well making it somewhat less of a deal, leading some folks dropping out from buying it.  Ebb and flow, some buyers are added to the bucket, and some buyers leak out of the bucket.  Still a pretty heavily demanded deal, but perhaps not as much as in year's past as it used to sellout near instantaneously.


The price has remained the same for several years now & even then the price only went up $5-$10 for the 3 pack from what it was before. In years past you had to send in a written application for the pass along with a check. I'd often wait several days before I sent in the application/check & during those years I only got shut out once because I had waited to long & they were sold out. Now since they switched to applying online the passes sell out within hours. So I'll have to disagree with you both about the pricing & the demand.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 6, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Fuck... all that and I completely forgot to sign on yesterday and get a VT Ski 3 for my wife and I.  They are now sold out.  Its been quite the past week/week and a half and I just blanked on it... ugh.:angry:



sucks dude... been there, done that


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think there's an ebb and flow to it too.  Yes, more people do know than in years past, but the product has increased in price as well making it somewhat less of a deal, leading some folks dropping out from buying it.  Ebb and flow, some buyers are added to the bucket, and some buyers leak out of the bucket.  Still a pretty heavily demanded deal, but perhaps not as much as in year's past as it used to sellout near instantaneously.



The Ski 5 Pass has always and continues to sell out quickly.  The Ski 3 Pass as long as I have been buying it been sold out close to 10 am. While the price has moved up ever so slightly the increase has not been that bad as compared to the Fox 44 card did last year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 6, 2016)

dlague said:


> The Ski 5 Pass has always and continues to sell out quickly.  The Ski 3 Pass as long as I have been buying it been sold out close to 10 am. While the price has moved up ever so slightly the increase has not been that bad as compared to the Fox 44 card did last year.


I think this is the third year they've done the online application so you can see when passes sell out. I remember the first year it was the 3 pass that sold out first, last year & this it's been the 5 pass.

I buy it mostly for my daughter who only ski's a few days a year. I'm going to be hard pressed to use mine since I have the MAX Pass add on that covers 5 days at both Okemo & Stratton. Usually I would use one for Stratton in addition to Stowe & Sugarbush. Going to have to find a different place to use the third pass this year.


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I think this is the third year they've done the online application so you can see when passes sell out. I remember the first year it was the 3 pass that sold out first, last year & this it's been the 5 pass.
> 
> I buy it mostly for my daughter who only ski's a few days a year. I'm going to be hard pressed to use mine since I have the MAX Pass add on that covers 5 days at both Okemo & Stratton. Usually I would use one for Stratton in addition to Stowe & Sugarbush. Going to have to find a different place to use the third pass this year.



Sounds like you have a nice setup!


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2016)

If you have kids that are skiing here is a program that offers some free lift ticket for them at:

Attitash Ski Resort
Black Mountain
Cannon Mountain
Cranmore Mountain Resort
Gunstock Mountain Resort
Loon Mountain Resort
Mount Sunapee Resort
Pats Peak Ski Area
Ragged Mountain Resort
Waterville Valley Resort 
Wildcat Mountain
Lost Valley Ski and Banquet Resort

http://www.breathenh.org/funpass-2017attractions-discounts?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 6, 2016)

dlague said:


> Sounds like you have a nice setup!


Hey I might even come out & visit you since Copper, Steamboat & Winter Park are on the pass.  I've never been to any of them except the Vail places. Vail, Beaver, Breck, Keystone & A-Basin. Between the three Max places I could ski fifteen days. For $299 no less.


----------



## dlague (Oct 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Hey I might even come out & visit you since Copper, Steamboat & Winter Park are on the pass.  I've never been to any of them except the Vail places. Vail, Beaver, Breck, Keystone & A-Basin. Between the three Max places I could ski fifteen days.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll have to disagree with you both about the pricing & the demand.



To me a $3.33/increase per ticket is substantial, but as you know I'm neurotic in terms of lowering $/day.  In this case also, I have lots of means to get sub-$40, so it's not critical to me.   In terms of demand though, seems to me it's lingering longer.  Perhaps I'm wrong but I dont recall having several hours to buy this, as IIRC it sold out in an hour or less one of the years I bought it.



dlague said:


> the price has moved up ever so slightly the increase has not been that bad as compared to the Fox 44 card did last year.



That's an understatement, Fox44 was an absolute debacle last season.  I wonder if that cost the sponsor a lot of money, or if that deal works for them on an "as sold" basis (meaning they didnt technically "lose" money, but didnt make much last year either due to lack of sales).


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 6, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> To me a $3.33/increase per ticket is substantial, but as you know I'm neurotic in terms of lowering $/day.  In this case also, I have lots of means to get sub-$40, so it's not critical to me.   In terms of demand though, seems to me it's lingering longer.  Perhaps I'm wrong but I dont recall having several hours to buy this, as IIRC it sold out in an hour or less one of the years I bought it.


Considering how the price of lift tickets have gone up just over the past 4 years & the price of the pass remaining the same (might be longer than 4 years) the deal has gotten better not worse. 

I don't recall having an hour or less to buy it either (Except for the past 3 years). Used to be I could sit on the application for a week or more &  then send it in & still get passes. It worked on snail mail before the past three years. How could it possibly sell out in an hour or less? You've got some pretty fast mail service.

I have to disagree with you again.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 7, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I don't recall having an hour or less to buy it either *(Except for the past 3 years)*. Used to be I could sit on the application for a week or more &  then send it in & still get passes. It worked on snail mail before the past three years. How could it possibly sell out in an hour or less? You've got some pretty fast mail service.
> 
> I have to disagree with you again.



This is what I'm talking about.  I only did mail once order once, and then bought it online (though not this year) since they went online.  I know there was at least one year where I wanted a 5-pass, but I bought a 3-pass instead, because it sold out remarkably fast and I got shut out of the 5-pass.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 7, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is what I'm talking about.  I only did mail once order once, and then bought it online (though not this year) since they went online.  I know there was at least one year where I wanted a 5-pass, but I bought a 3-pass instead, because it sold out remarkably fast and I got shut out of the 5-pass.


So you learned so much about the ebbs & flows of the VT. Pass in only 4 years....:roll:


----------



## dlague (Oct 8, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is what I'm talking about.  I only did mail once order once, and then bought it online (though not this year) since they went online.  I know there was at least one year where I wanted a 5-pass, but I bought a 3-pass instead, because it sold out remarkably fast and I got shut out of the 5-pass.





steamboat1 said:


> So you learned so much about the ebbs & flows of the VT. Pass in only 4 years....:roll:



I get what BG is saying. I have done the same.  Did mail order the first time around then online afterwards. The 5 Pass has always sold out quickly.  The 3 Pass sold out generally around mid morning because I let other friends know that they were still available.  This year I did not for obvious reasons.  I do have to say,  the increase has been minimal.  It was $120 4 years ago and $130 now.  That price change is WAY slower than price changes at the resorts.  Still a great IMO.  If I was back east still I would have picked up a few.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 10, 2016)

Well I decided to not got to the the Warren Miller movie at the Palace in Manchvegas this year (Kristin's gift/chad charity)It went from $40/$20 to $55/$30. Also all tickets are Mon-fri and Gunstock's deal isn't great either.


* VIP TICKET** REGULAR TICKET* Pat's Peak Mon-Fri Full Day Pass 					--- Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Gunstock Flex Pass (50% discount all season) Gunstock half-off ($25) Flex Pass (50%  					discount all season) 					Peak Resorts M-F Full Pass
					(Mt. Snow, Attitash, Wildcat, Crotched Mtn) Peak Resorts M-F Two-for-One
					(Mt. Snow, Attitash, Wildcat, Crotched Mtn.)
 
 Suicide Six Two-for-One Pass Suicide Six Two-for-One Pass
 
 Burke Mountain Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Burke Mountain Mon-Fri Full Day Pass


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 10, 2016)

I got two VIP bags for the show. I will ski 4 days for $55 on my bag so quite happy with that math.

Wife will probably only get 2-3 days for the $55 but she's never been to Wildcat so it will be fun to take her up on a midweek day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 10, 2016)

ski club days.

Belleayre: $38

Dec. 10, 21
Jan. 28
Feb.28
Mar 19,20

Gore: 1 day $42, 2 day &75

Dec. 3-4
Dec. 22-23
Jan. 12
Feb. 9
Mar. 6
Mar. 25-26


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 11, 2016)

http://www.whiteface.com/files/public/Rates/2016-2017_Club_Appreciation_Days.pdf


----------



## Los (Oct 11, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Well I decided to not got to the the Warren Miller movie at the Palace in Manchvegas this year (Kristin's gift/chad charity)It went from $40/$20 to $55/$30. Also all tickets are Mon-fri and Gunstock's deal isn't great either.
> 
> 
> * VIP TICKET** REGULAR TICKET* Pat's Peak Mon-Fri Full Day Pass --- Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Gunstock Flex Pass (50% discount all season) Gunstock half-off ($25) Flex Pass (50%  discount all season) Peak Resorts M-F Full Pass
> ...



Yeah, really lame deal for most of us working folk. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 11, 2016)

You take 1 day off and ski either Wildcat or Sugarbush for $55 and it's not a bad deal. Use anything beyond that and your cost/day comes down even more.
Last yr the Peaks voucher was good Sunday-Friday so to have the price go up and remove the Sunday was a tad disappointing.

I'm going to use:
Burke, Bush, Wildcat, Pats night and Gunstock night from my VIP bag
total cost will be $72 for those 5 days/nights or $14.40/session  (pretty great in my book)


----------



## dlague (Oct 11, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Well I decided to not got to the the Warren Miller movie at the Palace in Manchvegas this year (Kristin's gift/chad charity)It went from $40/$20 to $55/$30. Also all tickets are Mon-fri and Gunstock's deal isn't great either.
> 
> 
> * VIP TICKET** REGULAR TICKET* Pat's Peak Mon-Fri Full Day Pass --- Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Sugarbush Mon-Fri Full Day Pass Gunstock Flex Pass (50% discount all season) Gunstock half-off ($25) Flex Pass (50%  discount all season) Peak Resorts M-F Full Pass
> ...



The Portsmouth showing was the same.  Mid week deals.  We never used ours last couple years.  Some of the comps at the ski show ski are often mid week as well.  I generally do not take time off for a single day, instead I like to take blocks of days for a destination event.  So these never worked out.

That being said if you can use all those mid week deals then it is definitely worth it.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Oct 11, 2016)

The Portsmouth showing was the same.  Mid week deals.  We never used ours last couple years.  Some of the comps at the ski show ski are often mid week as well.  I generally do not take time off for a single day, instead I like to take blocks of days for a destination event.  So these never worked out.

That being said if you can use all those mid week deals then it is definitely worth it.

Can you buy these tickets online and get the Kristen's Gift deal or do you have to attend the show?  Manchester/Portsmouth just a bit too long of a haul for me from CT.  Thx.


----------



## dlague (Oct 11, 2016)

sugarbushskier said:


> The Portsmouth showing was the same.  Mid week deals.  We never used ours last couple years.  Some of the comps at the ski show ski are often mid week as well.  I generally do not take time off for a single day, instead I like to take blocks of days for a destination event.  So these never worked out.
> 
> That being said if you can use all those mid week deals then it is definitely worth it.
> 
> Can you buy these tickets online and get the Kristen's Gift deal or do you have to attend the show?  Manchester/Portsmouth just a bit too long of a haul for me from CT.  Thx.



Comes in the bag you get at the entrance.  But we can run a test.  You pay for the show and call them up saying you cannot make it and see if they will send you the gift bag.

They probably could raise a lot more money if that were feasible but then the ski areas would carry more liability as in free skiing from their perspective.  The seats limit that to a know number.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't think this has been mentioned, but it's great deal if you're planning to ski a lot in Quebec (and you can get your hands on it)...

http://boutique.maneige.com/produits/ski-passe-partout.html


----------



## dlague (Oct 11, 2016)

Sunday River Promo 2 for 1 Lift Ticket (Valid Through End of Season, Sunday - Friday)
Killington Promo 2 for 1 Lift Ticket (valid through 12/16/16, when redeemed online by 12/14/16)

When you attend and purchase the VIP package at the BOSTON WINTER FILM FESTIVAL.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/boston...formalv2&utm_term=eventimage&ref=enivtefor001


----------



## dlague (Oct 12, 2016)

sugarbushskier said:


> The Portsmouth showing was the same.  Mid week deals.  We never used ours last couple years.  Some of the comps at the ski show ski are often mid week as well.  I generally do not take time off for a single day, instead I like to take blocks of days for a destination event.  So these never worked out.
> 
> That being said if you can use all those mid week deals then it is definitely worth it.
> 
> Can you buy these tickets online and get the Kristen's Gift deal or do you have to attend the show?  Manchester/Portsmouth just a bit too long of a haul for me from CT.  Thx.



We just saw Tight Loose by TGR and it came with a free lift ticket to Crested Butte.  Plus you could buy the Frequent Skier Card for $69 preloaded with a free day which is not bad either.  As many already know, it depends on which show and the offering that comes with it.

And - holy crap - we are going to the Warren Miller Movie on Nov 18th and it has quite the booty

2-FOR-1 LIFT TICKET TO CRESTED BUTTE MOUNTAIN RESORT, UNLIMITED USE
DISCOUNTED SINGLE-DAY LIFT TICKET AT WINTER PARK RESORT ($40 off)
FREE LIFT TICKET TO MONARCH MOUNTAIN
FREE LIFT TICKET TO ELDORA MOUNTAIN RESORT
FREE LIFT TICKET TO POWDERHORN MOUNTAIN RESORT
2-FOR-1 LIFT TICKET TO LOVELAND SKI AREA
FREE EARLY- OR LATE-SEASON LIFT TICKET TO STEAMBOAT
$25 OFF A PURCHASE OF $100 OR MORE AT THE SKI SHOP

all subject to black out dates and none of then are limited to mid week.


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 12, 2016)

Might be a stupid question, but how do you see the listings/locations for the movie showings as well as a list of the giveaways for each location/showing?


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 12, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Might be a stupid question, but how do you see the listings/locations for the movie showings as well as a list of the giveaways for each location/showing?



http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events


----------



## dlague (Oct 12, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events



The Music Hall in Portsmouth has by far the best deal.  http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events/the-music-hall


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 12, 2016)

dlague said:


> The Music Hall in Portsmouth has by far the best deal.  http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events/the-music-hall



Really not that good anymore:
Weekday ticket to Sugarbush
early season to Smuggs or 2 fer 1 rest of the season
Gunstock flex pass
and Abenaki - local rope tow

Worcester seems better


----------



## dlague (Oct 12, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Really not that good anymore:
> Weekday ticket to Sugarbush
> early season to Smuggs or 2 fer 1 rest of the season
> Gunstock flex pass
> ...



I did not check that one out but I have to agree!


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 12, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Really not that good anymore:
> Weekday ticket to Sugarbush
> early season to Smuggs or 2 fer 1 rest of the season
> Gunstock flex pass
> ...



The only deal I might use from that would be the Killington 2-for-1 or one of the Smuggs options.  Sugarbush mid-week doesn't really help me as we don't go ride during the week due to work.  If you can use it though, that's a nice perk!  Won't be getting to Steamboat late/early in the season to use that either.

We already have passes for Wachusett and we already got 2x Free Early Season (through 12/23 I believe) lift tickets for being 2 of the first 100 in line during their Labor Day Sale.  We don't need them now though, so if there's any AZ'ers out there looking for an early-season Wachusett ticket, let me know.  If anyone wants 1 or 2 of them, just shoot me a PM. They are physical (paper) tickets/passes that are redeemable, so I'd just have to meet you at the mountain that day or mail them.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 12, 2016)

I like the deal I got for Hartford Bushnell.

2-for-1 at K early/late season at Killington (I'll use it)
Free ticket before Christmas or 2-for-1 at Smugglers (my wife and I will use both our 2-for 1's and do a weekend there prime season)
Free ticket to Sugarbush Monday-Friday (def will use it)
Gore early season free ticket or regular season 2-for-1 (I might use it or trade it)
Flex Pass to Gunstock (won't use it, up for trade)
Free ticket to Sundown (won't use it)
Steamboat ticket (won't use it)

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events/the-bushnell-mortensen-hall


----------



## fahz (Oct 12, 2016)

I think Albany, NY has the best deal.  Add Windham & Gore to Killington, Smuggs & Sugarbush




bdfreetuna said:


> I like the deal I got for Hartford Bushnell.
> 
> 2-for-1 at K early/late season at Killington (I'll use it)
> Free ticket before Christmas or 2-for-1 at Smugglers (my wife and I will use both our 2-for 1's and do a weekend there prime season)
> ...


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]$29 All Access Lift Ticket Sale On Oct. 24[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]On   Monday, October 24, Bolton Valley will hold a special online 24-hour lift   ticket sale. During this time All Access Lift Tickets will be on sale for   just $29. The tickets are valid for any non-peak day during the 2016-17   season. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]$29 Lift Ticket Sale[/FONT]*


----------



## dlague (Oct 13, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> *[FONT="]$29 All Access Lift Ticket Sale On Oct. 24[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][COLOR=#333333][FONT="][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="]On   Monday, October 24, Bolton Valley will hold a special online 24-hour lift   ticket sale. During this time All Access Lift Tickets will be on sale for   just $29. The tickets are valid for any non-peak day during the 2016-17   season. [/FONT]
> [/TD]
> ...


*

Damn just saw this in my email.  Beat me o it!*


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

That is a pretty solid deal. I have yet to get up to Bolton yet, but am visiting some extended family in Burlington this March for the first time in awhile. Was already planning on going to SB and Jay while out there, but now I might have to pick up one of these tickets and sneak over to Bolton one of the days as well.


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2016)

Ticket prices went up, but still a good deal
$22.50 plus $8.50 per tix fee.



sugarbushskier said:


> Warren Miller's "Here There & Everywhere" pre-sale at Bushnell in Hartford.  November 5th. $18.50 plus $4 per tix fee.
> 
> *FREE SWAG AND OFFERS FOR TICKET HOLDERS*
> _Ticket Holder will receive coupon at show_
> ...


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2016)

Agreed.  You do the work, you get the benefit.  Too many people want something for nothing.   





deadheadskier said:


> I'd rather see AZ members get these deals as well, however this site sees more traffic from lurkers on Google searches than it does from active members. Posting such specific information might actually work against you trying to help others.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that deals with limited availability should be discussed in private. That's the way it used to be with skiVT deals. I recall not long ago purchasing these tickets via snail mail a few days after the on sale date and still getting tickets.


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2016)

Where did you find this (link)?  Thanks!




yeggous said:


> Big news from the Mount Washington Valley.
> 
> Attitash / Wildcat is completely changing their discount ticket arrangements for this year. We've already discussed that they are no longer offering the Vertical Value card. In it's place comes a whole new offering of options targeted at ski club members. There are advance purchase vouchers, day in advance online sales, and walk up rates. All require your ski club ID to pick up the ticket at the window.
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2016)

Groupon for Mountain sports club, $19
https://www.groupon.com/deals/mountain-sports-club-12


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2016)

Ski Magazine Groupon $5
https://www.groupon.com/deals/blue-dolphin-magazines-1749


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2016)

Granite Gorge
https://www.groupon.com/deals/granite-gorge-22
discounted lift pass or season pass 33-25%


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2016)

I think this thread should be a member only accessed forum now that I has been mentioned.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 17, 2016)

billski said:


> Groupon for Mountain sports club, $19
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/mountain-sports-club-12



Don't forget you can get a Premium membership with some lift tickets thrown in for a few more bucks. I got mine with 2 Berkshire East tickets I think it was $49 or so.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 17, 2016)

billski said:


> Where did you find this (link)?  Thanks!



A little birdie told me. It's being circulated by email from Peak Resorts to select audiences.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Oct 18, 2016)

I see Bromley has a $25 deal on 12/25 for anyone wearing a Santa suit.
Anyone aware of any other Xmas day deals yet? 
Trying to make winter break plans, and it's no deal if I gotta rent or buy three Santa suits.


----------



## bousquet19 (Oct 18, 2016)

billski said:


> Groupon for Mountain sports club, $19
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/mountain-sports-club-12





bdfreetuna said:


> Don't forget you can get a Premium membership with some lift tickets thrown in for a few more bucks. I got mine with 2 Berkshire East tickets I think it was $49 or so.



Finally, a deal I might be able to use.  Thanks to you both!

Woody


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Oct 18, 2016)

Can you use the Groupon deal for one of the deals with lift tix thrown in?


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2016)

I know The Ride and Ski Card was mentioned for $49 with a free lift ticket but it also includes (hint check the ski show)

Zimmermanns  -  Free ski or snowboard tune with your Ride & Ski Card … that's new!

and some of these are the best deals with the card - realize that m-f deals not unique but there are available but the 2 for 1 on Sundays is good at places like Jay Peak, Waterville, and Windham.

*Crotched Mountain* 
2 for 1 lift ticket, Mon. to Fri., non-holiday or Free Child lift ticket with purchase of adult lift ticket  Sun. - Fri.
*Ragged Mountain *
2-for-1 Mon-Fri non-holiday (SAVE $69)
*Waterville*
2-for-1 Sunday–Friday at the Ticket Window, non-holiday
*Whaleback Mountain*
2-for-1 on full day tickets 7 days a week
*Shawnee Peak*
2 for 1 lift tickets, Mon. through Fri., non-holiday.
*Bolton Valley *
$39.00 lift tickets any day including holidays
*Jay Peak *
2-1 Sunday–Friday non-holiday
*Sugarbush *
2-1 Monday-Friday*
*Windham *
2-for-1 Adult full-day lift tickets, Sunday to Friday, non-holiday


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Don't forget you can get a Premium membership with some lift tickets thrown in for a few more bucks. I got mine with 2 Berkshire East tickets I think it was $49 or so.



Can the Groupon be applied to the premium memberships with tickets included?  Great deals if so.


----------



## Jully (Oct 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> I know The Ride and Ski Card was mentioned for $49 with a free lift ticket but it also includes (hint check the ski show)
> 
> Zimmermanns  -  Free ski or snowboard tune with your Ride & Ski Card … that's new!
> 
> ...



Have they updated the 2016-17 deals yet? I'd been checking the website and those appesr to be last year's deals. Given though that they are likely to remain very similar.


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2016)

Jully said:


> Have they updated the 2016-17 deals yet? I'd been checking the website and those appesr to be last year's deals. Given though that they are likely to remain very similar.



It says at the top of each state list "Discounts shown are for 2016-17".  They generally do not change too much.  But Pico is no longer 2 for 1 for example.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 19, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Can the Groupon be applied to the premium memberships with tickets included?  Great deals if so.



Send the guy a PM on the Mountain Sports Club Facebook or an email, he's pretty quick to respond.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2016)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Can you use the Groupon deal for one of the deals with lift tix thrown in?



If you cant, you're better off just paying the early season discounted rate and getting the "free" lift ticket than using Groupon.


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you cant, you're better off just paying the early season discounted rate and getting the "free" lift ticket than using Groupon.



Exactly. The $30 ticket to Berkshire East is a pretty good deal if you're going to be skiing out there anyways. If you value a membership to the mountain sports club at even like $10 the lift ticket looks pretty darn good.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Oct 21, 2016)

I am doing the $90 for three Shawnee (PA) tix mountain sports deal. A nice local mountain at the right level for my kids. I get better deals there with the Pocono Ski and Ride Card but they don't kick in til January and these work for the holidays.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Can the Groupon be applied to the premium memberships with tickets included?  Great deals if so.


Yes.  that's the only pay for membership they have.   The "basic"membership is free.
https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

chit man, thanks.



Smellytele said:


> *$29 All Access Lift Ticket Sale On Oct. 24*
> 
> On   Monday, October 24, Bolton Valley will hold a special online 24-hour lift   ticket sale. During this time All Access Lift Tickets will be on sale for   just $29. The tickets are valid for any non-peak day during the 2016-17   season.
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

Historically, there are some resort discounts offered online on "cyber monday", after Thanksgiving.    Some of the other big ones won't appear until mid December.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I decided to do the vt5 instead of the Champlain valley card due to Stowe and sugarbush. I'll end up using it at jay, mad river, and magic or smuggs too. A little sad to give up whiteface and cannon but I think getting the expensive VT spots is worth it


Hitup WF on their appreciation days.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Damn how many times do I have to say council/ski club days are not only for CT. It gets old.


Clubs are definitely getting a lot more love this year.  I'm seeing it all over the place.  The ROI is becoming a no brainer.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Be sure to claim your $5 Liftopia gift code on their email password reset email.  It's easy to miss at the bottom if you're not paying attention.


Dammit.  I forgot my password, had to reset, and there was no tag line at the bottom.  grrrr.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I can only speculate as to why they are focusing on clubs.



There was a falling out between the resorts and the MWV clubs a number of years ago.  The resorts essentially said, "we don't need your stinkin' business".   Well, owners and mgt come and go. There is now a more enlightened view of things at certain areas.  However, building that relationship back again has been a very slow process.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

VT travel card is looking good this year when you can't plan ahead.  JP 53 any day, 67/57 Mt. slow, 71 $teaux (dam good), 55 bush noho su-f


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd rather see AZ members get these deals as well


Well, if we can't make it exclusive, I'm willing to do my part.   I am willing to share my lists with active AZ members individually.   I take all the data listed here, combine it with a lot of other deals and create a near-real-time BIG DATA project on spreadsheet.  Choose your resort, your days and it will point you to the deals. It includes cards, pre-purchases, last minute deals that show up on social media, etc.  I cut it chronologically, by resort, by days of week, by blackout dates, by distributors, clubs.  Even at the last minute I can usually find some sort of deal if I'm willing to tweak one of my variables.

 I've actually become overwhelmed with my own data.   The nice thing is that you can slice and dice it down to the things you really care about.   It's just getting started right now, the summer deals are over, and the pre-show deals will be rocking 10 days ahead of time.  then it gets quiet and the list settles down.  Been doing this same drill for 10 years, but only a few people have ever seen it.   I tend to decide last minute where I'm going, and it really guides me.    Using last year's list also helps me decide what pre purchases to do.   

Anyways, I'm happy to make this available to the regulars (let's say 20 or more posts of value in the last 12 months, extra credit for posting deals) once it gets into semi-accurate shape.

BTW, I'll put another pitch in for joining a club.  I entered a drawing at the club last month and won two MRG tix.  Paid for way more than my club dues.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

Don't forget the MRG Mad card.  3 transferable tickets good any day (great holiday option) for $159.  For sale until December 15th.

and....

Sugarbush has a quad pack for $229 + ugly VT 6% sales tax.  It is only available until November 30th.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2016)

billski said:


> Don't forget the MRG Mad card.  3 transferable tickets good any day (great holiday option) for $159.  For sale until December 15th.
> 
> and....
> 
> Sugarbush has a quad pack for $229 + ugly VT 6% sales tax.  It is only available until November 30th.


When Sugarbush first came out with the original $199 quad pack a few years ago there was no tax added. That's one of the benefits of the Ski VT. passes & MAX Pass, the price they quote is the price you pay, no tax.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

The CSC days this year blew me away.  almost something for every day of the season.   I combined that with others and I'm sitting at 250 special pricing days for club members, all of new england.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> When Sugarbush first came out with the original $199 quad pack a few years ago there was no tax added. That's one of the benefits of the Ski VT. passes & MAX Pass, the price they quote is the price you pay, no tax.


 and, of course, NH is sales tax free..


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2016)

billski said:


> The CSC days this year blew me away.  almost something for every day of the season.   I combined that with others and I'm sitting at 250 special pricing days for club members, all of new england.


I hardly use them anymore, maybe a day or two at Stowe, that's it. Haven't bought a bulk ski club ticket in years. I ski for less money without them. The deal for belonging to a ski club for me is not lift ticket saving, it's the savings on lodging costs.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

billski said:


> The CSC days this year blew me away.  almost something for every day of the season.   I combined that with others and I'm sitting at 250 special pricing days for club members, all of new england.



Up to 300 days now.  And I haven't even figured in day of week specials yet.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I hardly use them anymore, maybe a day or two at Stowe, that's it. Haven't bought a bulk ski club ticket in years. I ski for less money without them. The deal for belonging to a ski club for me is not lift ticket saving, it's the savings on lodging costs.


So what's your objective (serious)?  and, what is your purchase strategy?  I'm sure it's well thought out, I'm just curious how you skin it.

I'd say each objective has a different approach to using discounts.   I tend to be last minute, I'm not much of a planner.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 23, 2016)

billski said:


> So what's your objective (serious)?  and, what is your purchase strategy?  I'm sure it's well thought out, I'm just curious how you skin it.
> 
> I'd say each objective has a different approach to using discounts.   I tend to be last minute, I'm not much of a planner.


billski I do the season pass route for the most part plus purchase a VT. Pass. The season pass I usually get down to under $20 a day for skiing. I ski K or Pico which are the closest mountains to our ski club lodge . The VT. Pass is $40 some odd dollars a day as I'm sure you know & lets me ski around a bit. This year I became eligible for the MAX Pass add on which gives me 5 days each at Stratton & Okemo which are close to our ski club lodge also & saves me a little driving time going up or back from/to my house in Brooklyn. I hope to use the MAX Pass at a couple of other eligible resorts too. Even if I only use it five times at Stratton & Okemo it's $30 a day, if I use it at other places too even less. Throw in a ski club day or two at Stowe & $30 Thurs. at Mt. Ellen & I think I have all the skiing I can handle in a season. All these places (except if I travel to other MAX Pass resorts) are an easy drive from our ski club lodge where I stay inexpensively. That's my plan & I'm sticking to it.


----------



## fahz (Oct 24, 2016)

*Skiing Santas*

Nice to see Bromley getting in on the skiing santa thing.  A number of mountains have some variation of this Windham, Whiteface, Bromley & Sunday River.  A cheap santa suit can be purchased at someplace like the Christmas Tree Shop and used year after year.



Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> I see Bromley has a $25 deal on 12/25 for anyone wearing a Santa suit.
> Anyone aware of any other Xmas day deals yet?
> Trying to make winter break plans, and it's no deal if I gotta rent or buy three Santa suits.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2016)

CAST - a CT SKi Club - $15 family membership + $1 per card (first year only).  no frills club, get basic discount days.
application attached.
View attachment 2016-2017 CAST Membership Application-1.pdf

additional benefit details - http://skiclub.com/ct-ski-council-welcome/benefits/


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2016)

Noticed that the Sugarbush Quad Packs are 100% transferable this year. Have they always been? Thought they were only good for 1 person in the past??? Or was that a different product?

https://www.sugarbush.com/plan/quad...ad-pack-kickoff-102416&utm_campaign=quad-pack


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Noticed that the Sugarbush Quad Packs are 100% transferable this year. Have they always been? Thought they were only good for 1 person in the past??? Or was that a different product?
> 
> https://www.sugarbush.com/plan/quad...ad-pack-kickoff-102416&utm_campaign=quad-pack


They have always been transferrable. You can use all four tickets the same day for you & your friends. The catch is only the person that purchased the quad pack can redeem the tickets & has to be there in person to do so. You can't give them to someone else to redeem.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> they have always been transferrable. You can use all four tickets the same day for you & your friends. The catch is only the person that purchased the quad pack can redeem the tickets & has to be there in person to do so. You can't give them to someone else to redeem.



ahhh


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2016)

Mt Abram 2 for 74 - good weekends with code SAVE20 you can get another 20% off today so 59.20
https://www.groupon.com/deals/mt-abram-ski-resort-1-5


----------



## Los (Oct 25, 2016)

Last day for 20% discount on whaleback season passes


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Oct 26, 2016)

Not sure who might be planning a trip to Colorado but here is a pretty good deal when you consider how much some of the triple and quad paks are going for in New England.

Copper Friends and family quad pak can all be used on the same day for $169  - great deal IMO.  No black outs and 30% off lodging.

http://www.skicolorado.com/single-pack-products/


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> Not sure who might be planning a trip to Colorado but here is a pretty good deal when you consider how much some of the triple and quad paks are going for in New England.
> 
> Copper Friends and family quad pak can all be used on the same day for $169  - great deal IMO.  No black outs and 30% off lodging.
> 
> http://www.skicolorado.com/single-pack-products/



That puts most of the quad packs in NE to shame for sure... Heck a Stratton 3 pack was substantially more than that!


----------



## dlague (Oct 26, 2016)

Jully said:


> That puts most of the quad packs in NE to shame for sure... Heck a Stratton 3 pack was substantially more than that!



I guess you pay for where you play!  location location location!


----------



## dlague (Oct 26, 2016)

This is an interesting deal!  All to support the UNH Ski Team

http://www.unhwildcats.com/news/201...scount-ticket-packages-on-sale.aspx?path=mski 


ALPINE SKI BOOKLETS

*Mount Washington Valley Booklet*	$305 

Black Mountain		2 Tickets						
Cranmore Mountain	2 Tickets						
King Pine			2 Tickets						
Bretton Woods		2 Tickets						
McIntire		2 Tickets						
*
Old Man of the Mountain Booklets*	$315

Cannon Mountain		2 Tickets						
Loon Mountain		2 Tickets						
Waterville Valley		2 Tickets						
Granite Gorge		2 Tickets	

*Lakes Region*    $299.00 

Sunapee			2 Tickets						
Ragged			2 Tickets						
Dartmouth Skiway	2 Tickets						
Gunstock			2 Tickets						
Pats Peak			2 Tickets


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> This is an interesting deal!  All to support the UNH Ski Team
> 
> http://www.unhwildcats.com/news/201...scount-ticket-packages-on-sale.aspx?path=mski
> 
> ...



Took advantage of it last yr.  Got the Lakes Region pass. Worked well for quick hits to get some turns in when my time was limited and I couldn't make a full day of it away from the family.

Best part is no blackout days!


----------



## dlague (Oct 26, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Took advantage of it last yr.  Got the Lakes Region pass. Worked well for quick hits to get some turns in when my time was limited and I couldn't make a full day of it away from the family.
> 
> Best part is no blackout days!



Never heard of it before but accidentally found it this year.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 26, 2016)

Yea I've been on there mailing list for a couple yrs so have known well before they make it known to the public.  I'm a UNH alum so I got the scoop that way.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 27, 2016)

A buddy of mine really wants to ski Loon and Sunday River once each this year. Anybody have a lead on deals there? My ski club's vouchers are not great there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2016)

Not sure if they are offering it this year, but in the past Sunday afternoons at Loon were $29.  Crowds are typically manageable by then and you can get a lot of skiing in. When I've done it, I start at South Peak for convenient parking, ski that pod for a few runs, then head over to lap North Peak before heading back to South to finish out the day

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 27, 2016)

I think they still have the Sunday pm deal. It kicks in after New Years. Last year it was $31.  Good plan above with the parking. Ski NH tickets save a bit but not a great deal. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2016)

PATS PEAK -$42
http://www.vivamanchvegasdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=3255484


----------



## Tin (Oct 30, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I'm a UNH alum so I got the scoop that way.



They let anyone graduate from there...


----------



## billski (Oct 30, 2016)

Today Oct 30th only .  Use coupon code SCARY to get a 20% off a ski groupon.  Do your homework and save.


----------



## billski (Oct 30, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]CYBER MONDAY[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
KMART On Cyber Monday, pick up Killington Lift Tickets for just $73 and Pico ountain Lift Tickets for just $41. These tickets can be used ANY DAY of the season, no blackouts

BOLTON - 


Early season lift tickets valid from Opening Day through Dec. 25 will be on sale for just $20
Everyone who purchases a $100 Gift Card on Cyber Monday will receive a complimentary early season lift ticket
The Ski Bum Pass for ages 18-25 will be on sale for only $199



[/FONT]


----------



## billski (Oct 30, 2016)

Waterville 3 pack good any day, $165 on sale until November 4th


----------



## Jully (Oct 31, 2016)

Anyone see ski show deals being released yet? I feel like they were beginning to be announced by the end of October last year.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 1, 2016)

http://www.myjumponit.com/deal/burlington/middlebury-snow-bowl-2016-18 - middlebury snow bowl 17.50


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 1, 2016)

Jully said:


> Anyone see ski show deals being released yet? I feel like they were beginning to be announced by the end of October last year.



Nope I find out when I get there.


----------



## dlague (Nov 1, 2016)

I find that many of the deals are made public right around the time of the show.  I am sure that is so current sales before the show are not disrupted.  Plus tharethere are some deals that are during the show only and at the show only.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 1, 2016)

When do the vt5 tix ship?


----------



## billski (Nov 1, 2016)

*I'll post*



dlague said:


> I find that many of the deals are made public right around the time of the show.  I am sure that is so current sales before the show are not disrupted.  Plus tharethere are some deals that are during the show only and at the show only.



I'll real-time post the deals I find at the show.   I know that the CHAD guys have something planned, and usually right after the show they stick it to you at $50


----------



## billski (Nov 1, 2016)

A few strings, but stay at this place for 2 nights for 2 .  vouch must be used by Jan 27th.  It's across from Loon, but you could use this as staging to get to Cannon, Bretton Woods, Tenny or even WV if you're so inclined.
https://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-kancamagus-lodge-4


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info billski


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Nov 1, 2016)

billski said:


> A few strings, but stay at this place for 2 nights for 2 .  vouch must be used by Jan 27th.  It's across from Loon, but you could use this as staging to get to Cannon, Bretton Woods, Tenny or even WV if you're so inclined.
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-kancamagus-lodge-4



That's actually wicked cheap lodging. Both nights included in the price? Not 2 nights at that nightly rate? 

Anyone stay here before?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> When do the vt5 tix ship?



Some time this month


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 2, 2016)

$99 Mt. Bohemia pass includes 3 free days each at Magic, Bolton Valley, Plattekill, Black NH, Dartmouth, Granite Gorge, Mcintyre and more out west.  Definitely buying this, if they will mail it.

http://www.mtbohemia.com/season-passes/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> *$99 Mt. Bohemia pass includes 3 free days *each* at *Magic, Bolton Valley, *Plattekill,* Black NH, Dartmouth, Granite Gorge, Mcintyre and more out west.  Definitely buying this, if they will mail it.
> 
> http://www.mtbohemia.com/season-passes/



Well this is interesting.  Has anyone done this?   I'm wondering if there are any catches, like do they have to be consecutive days or do you have to buy the pass in person in MI.

$38 each for 3 days at Platty wouldn't be bad, plus it's like a call option on a free day or 2 at Bolton or perhaps Magic.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 2, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well this is interesting.  Has anyone done this?   I'm wondering if there are any catches, like do they have to be consecutive days or do you have to buy the pass in person in MI.



I saw this a couple mos ago and was wondering about it myself. However I can;t imagine they would mail it to you given that totally ruins the point of the pass for the EC mtns they are pairing with. 
The point of this collection is to encourage travel among the members and add value to existing season passes (not circumvent the system this way)

It's quite interesting to think about though for sure!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 2, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> $99 Mt. Bohemia pass includes 3 free days each at Magic, Bolton Valley, Plattekill, Black NH, Dartmouth, Granite Gorge, Mcintyre and more out west.  Definitely buying this, if they will mail it.
> 
> http://www.mtbohemia.com/season-passes/


Will they mail you the pass? Great deal without Bohemia. Who knows, I wonder if anybody'd  think I flipped if I went went to Boulder via Lac La Belle, CDB[emoji6] 




Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> I saw this a couple mos ago and was wondering about it myself. However I can;t imagine they would mail it to you given that totally ruins the point of the pass for the EC mtns they are pairing with.
> *The point of this collection is to encourage travel among the members and add value to existing season passes (not circumvent the system this way)
> *
> It's quite interesting to think about though for sure!



Seems exceedingly niche and silly then.  If you live on the upper peninsula of MI and need to get on a plane to ski, you're not flying to Albany or Manchester to ski in the Catskills or Dartmouth.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Seems exceedingly niche and silly then.  If you live on the upper peninsula of MI and need to get on a plane to ski, you're not flying to Albany or Manchester to ski in the Catskills or Dartmouth.



It is the "Freedom pass".


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 2, 2016)

I sent them an email asking if they will ship. I'll post the response when i get it. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> I sent them an email asking if they will ship. I'll post the response when i get it.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



I would consider it for the 115 it would cost. They would be stupid not to. 115 dollar donation basically. The issue is the photo but it could be worked around with just sending them a photo via email.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 2, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I would consider it for the 115 it would cost. They would be stupid not to. 115 dollar donation basically. The issue is the photo but it could be worked around with just sending them a photo via email.


I took a selfie for my A-basin season's pass, the pass was waiting for me when I arrived.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 2, 2016)

It is allowed. Bohemia doesnt have physical passes. They said to just print confirmation and show at partner resorts with an ID. The resorts will have a list. Im in and will be sure to have Bohemias number in case of issues. Now all I need to do is remember to buy the pas on dec 3. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## watkin (Nov 2, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> It is allowed. Bohemia doesnt have physical passes. They said to just print confirmation and show at partner resorts with an ID. The resorts will have a list. Im in and will be sure to have Bohemias number in case of issues. Now all I need to do is remember to buy the pas on dec 3.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



Just caught wind of this deal while browsing.  So what is up with the sale date?  Thats the only day they will sell the pass for the $99?  Its really a great deal for Platte and maybe hitting up Magic etc.   Really interested in it so thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jully (Nov 2, 2016)

watkin said:


> Just caught wind of this deal while browsing.  So what is up with the sale date?  Thats the only day they will sell the pass for the $99?  Its really a great deal for Platte and maybe hitting up Magic etc.   Really interested in it so thanks for sharing!



That is what it appears to be... really odd that they have a single sale date and every other day it is 3x the cost. Its a great deal for Black, Bolton, Magic, and Platty!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2016)

Having some beers before the Warren Miller show and it's about 70 degrees out; seems weird!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 2, 2016)

ugh another $100 on lift tix. but it makes so much sense for magic bolton and platty.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 2, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ugh another $100 on lift tix. but it makes so much sense for magic bolton and platty.


I know, hard to say no, I'd do 3 at Platty, and probably a day each at Magic and BV. That's $23 per, not too shabby. I hope to ski CO this year too, so Purgatory is a possibility.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> I know, hard to say no, I'd do 3 at Platty, and probably a day each at Magic and BV. That's $23 per, not too shabby. I hope to ski CO this year too, so Purgatory is a possibility.
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


Purgatory is not near much - Silverton, wolf creek, telluride are the closest.


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Purgatory is not near much - Silverton, wolf creek, telluride are the closest.



Yup and they are spread out down there!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 3, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Purgatory is not near much - Silverton, wolf creek, telluride are the closest.


Yeah, I probably wouldn't use it, my Son lives in Boulder. I did drive to NM last time I was out there. I skied Taos and Wolf Creek. I would like to ski Telluride someday.

I did learn to have a full tank of gas when heading cross country out there. I took off from Taos to Pagosa Springs with a half tank, drove 20 miles, turned around and filled up in Taos. The drive was spooky enough without running out of gas. I didn't see another car for an hour and a half. There was a stretch where it snowed the week before, snow was 10ft high on each side of the road. The snowmelt mixed with the red soil and looked like blood flowing into the road.


Smellytele said:


> Purgatory is not near much - Silverton, wolf creek, telluride are the closest.




Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Yeah, I probably wouldn't use it, my Son lives in Boulder. I did drive to NM last time I was out there. I skied Taos and Wolf Creek. I would like to ski Telluride someday.
> 
> I did learn to have a full tank of gas when heading cross country out there. I took off from Taos to Pagosa Springs with a half tank, drove 20 miles, turned around and filled up in Taos. The drive was spooky enough without running out of gas. I didn't see another car for an hour and a half. There was a stretch where it snowed the week before, snow was 10ft high on each side of the road. The snowmelt mixed with the red soil and looked like blood flowing into the road.
> 
> ...



I drove the other way Pagosa to Taos during a snow storm. I saw 2 vehicles. One was a cop and the other was some idiot towing a boat. There was about 18 inches of snow and only one lane was plowed. When I came upon the policeman in a old bronco we each had to drive with only 2 tires on the plowed surface. Rather sketchy seeing we were on the up hill climb with switchbacks.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 3, 2016)

It is beautiful country out there, but the expanses are vast. Back here, even in the wilderness, except for Maine maybe, you're able to get to some semblance of civilization on half a tank. I didn't check to see if I had cell service, but I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't, why have it? No one lives out there.

I did have fun driving the two lane back to Boulder. Me in my rental Fusion and an Audi A8 did 100 for miles and miles. Easy to pass because you can see forever ahead.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 3, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> It is beautiful country out there, but the expanses are vast. Back here, even in the wilderness, except for Maine maybe, you're able to get to some semblance of civilization on half a tank. I didn't check to see if I had cell service, but I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't, why have it? No one lives out there.
> 
> I did have fun driving the two lane back to Boulder. Me in my rental Fusion and an Audi A8 did 100 for miles and miles. Easy to pass because you can see forever ahead.
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app



While obviously nothing like out west, if you're north of Bangor you can certainly be out of reach of civilization with only half a tank in some parts. I'd have thought some parts of upstate NY too, but maybe not.


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 3, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> $99 Mt. Bohemia pass includes 3 free days each at Magic, Bolton Valley, Plattekill, Black NH, Dartmouth, Granite Gorge, Mcintyre and more out west.  Definitely buying this, if they will mail it.
> 
> http://www.mtbohemia.com/season-passes/



Looks like this will be a big deal.  

Hope the Upper Peninsula phone lines, internet service, smoke-signal receivers and other technological setups will be ready on the Big Day.  Snowshoe's systems crashed during one of their recent offerings of the discounted "Ridiculous Pass".

Are any other ski areas in the Freedom Pass group going to offer the $99 one-day deal that Bohemia is trying?

Woody


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 3, 2016)

bousquet19 said:


> Looks like this will be a big deal.
> 
> Hope the Upper Peninsula phone lines, internet service, smoke-signal receivers and other technological setups will be ready on the Big Day.  Snowshoe's systems crashed during one of their recent offerings of the discounted "Ridiculous Pass".
> 
> ...



It would be nice if a local Freedom pass hill had the one day special.  I would certainly give them my business.  I don't, however, expect to see it.  Looks like I'll be a Bohemia season pass holder this year!


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 3, 2016)

http://www.brownpapertickets.com/event/2666398

$26 for a Smuggs ticket.


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2016)

Cyber Monday sale announcement

$20 early season lift ticket
$199 ski bum season pass (18-25)
Free early season lift ticket with $100 gift card purchase

http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets...utm_campaign=cybermonday2016&utm_medium=email


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2016)

rsne 2fer fridays schedule is out http://www.rideandskine.com/events/


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2016)

billski said:


> rsne 2fer fridays schedule is out http://www.rideandskine.com/events/


You mean Saturdays!  Always has been Saturdays except Shawnee which has always been Friday followed by a Saturday tour stop else where on the same weekend.  I also notice that Pats Peak and Burke compete on one of the Saturdays (March 4th).

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2016)

Saw this 

Saw this in Nashua NH Costco Yesterday.  Killington.

I find these "three packs"  to be a very curious quantity.  Two couples, nah, need to buy another one or give one to a single.   Good for singles who will come back 3x times, or give tickets to their friends.   Interesting combinations...  I'll bet you never see one in even numbers!


----------



## Jully (Nov 6, 2016)

Wildcat ski show deal out. Peak Passport is back at $149. Or a 3 pack at the same price. Also discounted gift cards and a lower season pass price are all back.

http://www.skiwildcat.com/plan-buy/boston-ski-snowboard-expo/


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2016)

billski said:


> View attachment 20962  Saw this
> 
> Saw this in Nashua NH Costco Yesterday.  Killington.
> 
> I find these "three packs"  to be a very curious quantity.  Two couples, nah, need to buy another one or give one to a single.   Good for singles who will come back 3x times, or give tickets to their friends.   Interesting combinations...  I'll bet you never see one in even numbers!


I still think that is expensive IMO. I can get a quad Pakistan for Keystone and A Basin and if you want can ski both in the same day for less that Peaks 3 Packs.  That is like $66 - Pathetic!  I am noticing those products are getting over priced back east.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2016)

dlague said:


> I still think that is expensive IMO. I can get a quad Pakistan for Keystone and A Basin and if you want can ski both in the same day for less that Peaks 3 Packs.  That is like $66 - Pathetic!  I am noticing those products are getting over priced back east.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app




I am thinking what is a quad Pakistan...

And why would I want one?


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I am thinking what is a quad Pakistan...
> 
> And why would I want one?


Auto correct haha

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2016)

dlague said:


> I am noticing those products are getting over priced back east.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Give it a premium price and they will perceive it as a premium product!  
_There's a sucker born every minute. - PTB_


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2016)

SKI show deal - Bolton Valley
Bolton Valley Four Packs will be available for purchase at the show for just $100. The Four Packs are loaded with four lift tickets that you can use any day this season, with no blackout dates. The Four Pack is not available online and can only be purchased at the show. There is a limit of one pack per person. The card holder must be present to redeem the tickets when at Bolton Valley. However, the holder may redeem multiple tickets per day up to the number remaining on the card.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 7, 2016)

Seems that the NH/VT deals that Okemo used to offer are no more this yr.

https://www.okemo.com/mountain-info/special-ticket-deals/


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> SKI show deal - Bolton Valley
> Bolton Valley Four Packs will be available for purchase at the show for just $100. The Four Packs are loaded with four lift tickets that you can use any day this season, with no blackout dates. The Four Pack is not available online and can only be purchased at the show. There is a limit of one pack per person. The card holder must be present to redeem the tickets when at Bolton Valley. However, the holder may redeem multiple tickets per day up to the number remaining on the card.




*$39 Lift Ticket Coupons*
We'll be handing out coupons valid for a $39 lift ticket any day this season. This is perfect for skiers and riders who are not in need of lodging but still want a great deal. Swing by our booth and take as many as you like. We'll see you on the slopes this winter.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 7, 2016)

Bolton Valley's deals are half the reason I go.

Def grabbing that $100 4 pack and a grip of $39 coupons while I'm at it.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Bolton Valley's deals are half the reason I go.
> 
> Def grabbing that $100 4 pack and a grip of $39 coupons while I'm at it.



One of the best deals in the east or the west for that matter!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> One of the best deals in the east or the west for that matter!



any inside scope on summit county discounts? might be out in April and would rather not pay window again @ Breckenridge.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> any inside scope on summit county discounts? might be out in April and would rather not pay window again @ Breckenridge.



Very hard to come by. I got some by doing a time share sit down. (Never went on the actual tour) It was about an hour and a half. got 2 tix for free and bought 2 others for 75 for the 2 of them. Well worth an hour and a half saved 565 bucks. My time is worth less than 375 an hour. 
The next time I got a friend and family passholders "discount". 100 bucks instead of 160.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> any inside scope on summit county discounts? might be out in April and would rather not pay window again @ Breckenridge.



Vail resorts are tough!  The best opportunity there is buying >7 days in advance online or via liftopia - not a huge savings but probably 30%.  If you plan on skiing only Breckenridge then there are multiple day products like the Epic four day pass for $439 right now.  If you want to add in A Basin and Loveland then order the Gems Card and get a 2 for 1 per card at each ski area or 30% off a single ticket.  You can also night ski at Keystone for about $60.  They do a lot of timeshare sales and if you can get an appointment then they will put you up for four days and provide lift tickets too and all you pay is $99 and a couple hours.

http://www.coloradoski.com/shop/shop/gems-card/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> any inside scope on summit county discounts? might be out in April and would rather not pay window again @ Breckenridge.



Hit me up if you come out here and I can get you one of those "discounted" Breck passes for $109


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2016)

FOX44 card - 149 http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-guide

Titus, Burke, Cannon, Whiteface, Middlebry Snow Bowl, Gore, Bolton Valley, S6, Owl's head, MRG, Bretton Woods and Smugglers Notch

*Blackout Dates;
- All Mountains - 12/21/16 - 1/3/17
- All Mountains - 1/14/17 - 1/16/17
- All Mountains - 2/17/17 - 2/26/17
Card expires April 31st, 2017


----------



## Jully (Nov 9, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> FOX44 card - 149 http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-guide
> 
> Titus, Burke, Cannon, Whiteface, Middlebry Snow Bowl, Gore, Bolton Valley, S6, Owl's head, MRG, Bretton Woods and Smugglers Notch
> 
> ...



Better than last year it seems! No counter this year either that I can see. BG called that one from a mile away.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 9, 2016)

Jully said:


> Better than last year it seems! No counter this year either that I can see. *BG called that one from a mile away.*



Never a wise business decision to highlight failure and/or let customers know supply is high.

I think I'll probably pass again even though it's $20 cheaper this year.  I KNOW I'd use it at Gore, Smuggs, and Whiteface, but that's $49.67/ticket, which is expensive.  I might be able to get to MRG as well, but even then, that's $37.50/ticket, which is decent.  Great deal if you live in Vermont and will travel to NY & NH as well.


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2016)

Replaced Jay Peak with Bretton Woods.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2016)

From where I live and as someone who primarily does day trips, the addition of Bretton Woods is actually more appealing than Jay.  I have day tripped Jay a few times since living here and it's just a long ass day.  Also tough to find good deals at BW on weekends peak season.  With the price drop this is a much improved product.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> From where I live and as someone who primarily does day trips, the addition of Bretton Woods is actually more appealing than Jay.  I have day tripped Jay a few times since living here and it's just a long ass day.  Also tough to find good deals at BW on weekends peak season.  With the price drop this is a much improved product.



The BW is not good on Saturdays I noticed


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> From where I live and as someone who primarily does day trips, the addition of Bretton Woods is actually more appealing than Jay.  I have day tripped Jay a few times since living here and it's just a long ass day.  Also tough to find good deals at BW on weekends peak season.  With the price drop this is a much improved product.



I hear you on that one.we have also day tripped Jay Peak from Concord.  2 hrs 20 mn one way was tough.  BW  does work out well unless you are a diehard BW is not good enough and rather have Jay type of skier.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2016)

Potter brothers flex tickets $2 off 11/11-13
https://www.potterbrothers.com/tickets/

dates
[url]https://www.potterbrothers.com/flex-tickets-2/
[/URL]


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2016)

dlague said:


> I hear you on that one.we have also day tripped Jay Peak from Concord.  2 hrs 20 mn one way was tough.  BW  does work out well unless you are a diehard BW is not good enough and rather have Jay type of skier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Jay's terrain certainly has more appeal for me, but at 3.5 hours, it's way further than I prefer to travel for a day trip.  My plans are pretty well set for this season, so I don't see myself buying the card, but it might get consideration again for next year.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> From where I live and as someone who primarily does day trips, the addition of Bretton Woods is actually more appealing than Jay.  I have day tripped Jay a few times since living here and it's just a long ass day.  Also tough to find good deals at BW on weekends peak season.  With the price drop this is a much improved product.





dlague said:


> I hear you on that one.we have also day tripped Jay Peak from Concord.  2 hrs 20 mn one way was tough.  BW  does work out well unless you are a diehard BW is not good enough and rather have Jay type of skier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app





deadheadskier said:


> Jay's terrain certainly has more appeal for me, but at 3.5 hours, it's way further than I prefer to travel for a day trip.  My plans are pretty well set for this season, so I don't see myself buying the card, but it might get consideration again for next year.



2 seasons ago I got a free late-season pass to Jay Peak from billski (big thanks again!), so I did a day trip...

4 and a 1/4 hours each way... it was a pretty long day to say the least - up and out the door around 3:30am, get there and ride all day, then arrived back home at about 10pm.

Last year I did a long weekend instead, which was great.  I'm a big fan of Jay Peak personally.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Jay's terrain certainly has more appeal for me, but at 3.5 hours, it's way further than I prefer to travel for a day trip.  My plans are pretty well set for this season, so I don't see myself buying the card, but it might get consideration again for next year.



Unfortunately most skiing is 3.5 from where I live, BW is close to 4 depending on traffic and road conditions. And of course if I can keep the kids out of the GD bathroom long enough to drive 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2016)

Southern NH would be a great spot to commute from to your work!!! 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Southern NH would be a great spot to commute from to your work!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Trust me I tried to push that option to stern rejection 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 10, 2016)

dlague said:


> I hear you on that one.we have also day tripped Jay Peak from Concord.  2 hrs 20 mn one way was tough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Wuss[emoji6] We day tripped K in December two years ago, 13" of cement, my buddy drove 500 miles round trip, snowed both ways, the skiing was enough to kick my ass, better him than me. I'm probably lucky I'm here to type this.

I'm gonna pass on the Fox card, too many irons in the fire already. I'm more tempted by the Bohemia season pass. I would definitely do 3 days at Platty, wuss distance for me, 100 miles one way. 3 chances at powder days at Magic is tempting too.

I really want to get back out to CO this year too, for the skiing, and to see my Son. Hopefully we can hook up for some turns if I do. I won't have to drive too far, will I?[emoji33] 

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Nov 11, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Trust me I tried to push that option to stern rejection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I would definitely try the argument I mentioned on FB. Your public schools will now have farm animals running around in them and marijuana...THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 11, 2016)

Tin said:


> I would definitely try the argument I mentioned on FB. Your public schools will not have farm animals running around in them and marijuana...THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!



Nice Mike, nice! Kind of a dead subject now with the new house. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 11, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> I'm more tempted by the Bohemia season pass. I would definitely do 3 days at Platty, wuss distance for me, 100 miles one way. 3 chances at powder days at Magic is tempting too.



Agreed.   But has anyone confirmed if we can buy and use this without either visiting the hinterlands of Michigan and/or having a Michigan driver's license?


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2016)

All Active Duty, Retired and Honorably Discharged members of the U.S. Military will receive a free Killington and Pico Express Card and a free lift ticket on Veteran's Day (Memorial Day too, if we're still open).

A little late for today!


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2016)

Who has two thumbs and will give you an extra free lift ticket of his choice if you come see him at the Boston.com Ski & Snowboard Expo?  Come see Jeff, tell him Dave sent you.


----------



## Jully (Nov 11, 2016)

dlague said:


> Who has two thumbs and will give you an extra free lift ticket of his choice if you come see him at the Boston.com Ski & Snowboard Expo?  Come see Jeff, tell him Dave sent you.



Really? I'll definitely be there!


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 11, 2016)

*Discount Card for Mont Ste Anne and Stoneham, Quebec*

Looks like the Kanon Savings Pass just about pays for itself with the first (free) use at MSA or Stoneham, QC, and the 5th visit is also free.

http://mont-sainte-anne.com/en/promotions2/carte-kanon-savings-card/

Other than lodging package discounts, I haven't found any discounts for Le Massif for 2016-17.  Anybody else have luck?

Woody

Availiable online starting November 4thThe KANON Savings Pass *is back with its $79 formula* until December 26th! ($89 afterwards) It includes *2 free visits for skiing* at either Mont-Sainte-Anne or Stonehamski resorts, and a string of interesting deals (taxes not included).


*1st and 5th visits free *at à Stoneham or Mont-Sainte-Anne
*$10 discount* on the regular rate at each visit
*Wednesdays night skiing at $10 *at Stoneham
*Thursdays night skiing at $10* at Mont-Sainte-Anne
*Double-discount *(20$) in April
*2 x 50% discount* on tuning at Sports Alpins
*Flash-discounts*  all season long, follow us on social media and websites!
The more you ride the more you save


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2016)

dlague said:


> Who has two thumbs and will give you an extra free lift ticket of his choice if you come see him at the Boston.com Ski & Snowboard Expo?  Come see Jeff, tell him Dave sent you.



Damn I left before 2 today


----------



## yeggous (Nov 11, 2016)

dlague said:


> Who has two thumbs and will give you an extra free lift ticket of his choice if you come see him at the Boston.com Ski & Snowboard Expo?  Come see Jeff, tell him Dave sent you.



Going to be there tomorrow? I'll stop by.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks like Le Massif is going to be on Liftopia.  Currently 7 deals "out of stock".

Lots of interesting Quebec deals here (click products)....

http://boutique.maneige.com/produits/customer/account/login/

Only catch is it seems you can only register if you're based in Quebec, Ontario or New Brunswick.  A friend's sister picked up one of the passports for me.  So I should be getting 40% almost everywhere and 35% at St. Anne and Le Massif (Tremblant also 35%, but not going there).





bousquet19 said:


> Looks like the Kanon Savings Pass just about pays for itself with the first (free) use at MSA or Stoneham, QC, and the 5th visit is also free.
> 
> http://mont-sainte-anne.com/en/promotions2/carte-kanon-savings-card/
> 
> ...


----------



## Los (Nov 15, 2016)

I just took a 30 second liftopia for a $5 credit, following a link in an e-mail they sent. $5 for 30 seconds of time - why not?!


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 15, 2016)

Link?


----------



## fahz (Nov 15, 2016)

*Passports for Kids*

Last year my youngest utilized this when we skied in VT.  Best deal ever if you have a son or daughter in the grade and ski/board in VT.  She only used it 5 or 6 times but for $11.  We are from NY and still could utilize the VT passport program.

Ski Vt Fifth Grade Passport
http://skivermont.com/fifth-grade-passport

NH has a version for 4th & 5th for $30
http://www.skinh.com/snowsports-passport

NY also has a similar program for 3rd & 4th graders for $26, I have never tried using the NY version, wish I had of for $26 one use would have paid for it
https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/free-kids-passport


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 15, 2016)

Ride and Ski Card for $26

http://www.myjumponit.com/deal/burlington/12042015-the-ride-ski-card-3


----------



## Los (Nov 15, 2016)

sugarbushskier said:


> Link?



https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/FVBKLLG

Hopefully that works...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skifree (Nov 15, 2016)

i logged into liftopia account and logged out.. Boom! within the hour i got survey in my email.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 15, 2016)

Did everyone get their VT 3 and VT 5 passes in the mail?

My 3's arrived 2 days ago, still waiting on the 5's.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 15, 2016)

Got my 3 pack today!  Looking forward to using it at Stowe/Smuggs/Killington

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 15, 2016)

skifree said:


> i logged into liftopia account and logged out.. Boom! within the hour i got survey in my email.


I completed it then noticed it appear on my FB timeline - spooky!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Did everyone get their VT 3 and VT 5 passes in the mail?
> 
> My 3's arrived 2 days ago, still waiting on the 5's.


First year in a while where I am not getting mine - feels weird!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Did everyone get their VT 3 and VT 5 passes in the mail?
> 
> My 3's arrived 2 days ago, still waiting on the 5's.



Same here. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Nov 15, 2016)

My 3-packs came yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 16, 2016)

bousquet19 said:


> Other than lodging package discounts, I haven't found any discounts for Le Massif for 2016-17.  *Anybody else have luck? *



I too have be frantically looking for Massif deals to no avail. It seems our friends north of the border find more value in offering lodging discounts only (at least at Massif that is!).

Though I did stumble across this link which is only good if you are planning to take someone between 7 and 25 in the first 2 weeks of January:

http://www.lemassif.com/en/packages/massif-a-volonte

It appears they have unlimited skiing for those days...savings you make on their ticket might offset some of your own costs, but without a true saving on adult tickets it is hard to justify imo!! 

There's also the *Privilège Card* which gives you your first lift ticket free then subsequent tickets at 10% off (so less than $10 off) for the rest of the season! The card is $80 now and $90 after December 4th.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2016)

http://nh.craigslist.org/tix/5880370163.html
ski and ride card for $25 or $49 with a Pats Peak ticket


----------



## dlague (Nov 17, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> http://nh.craigslist.org/tix/5880370163.html
> ski and ride card for $25 or $49 with a Pats Peak ticket


Interesting!  Jeff is always finding ways to partner with organizations - this is new.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 17, 2016)

Pico 3 packs from $109

http://www.picomountain.com/site/pl...book&utm_campaign=pico3pack&utm_medium=social


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 17, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Ride and Ski Card for $26
> 
> http://www.myjumponit.com/deal/burlington/12042015-the-ride-ski-card-3



Not sure this is a deal. Ride and Ski website already sells card for $25.99 without ticket, and the myjumponit site doesn't mention a ticket.  Does this deal actually cost $0.01 ?

Woody


----------



## Jully (Nov 17, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Pico 3 packs from $109
> 
> http://www.picomountain.com/site/pl...book&utm_campaign=pico3pack&utm_medium=social



$120 for the weekend pack isn't bad. Its a heck of a lot cheaper than any of the Peaks 3 packs that's for sure.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 17, 2016)

bousquet19 said:


> Not sure this is a deal. Ride and Ski website already sells card for $25.99 without ticket, and the myjumponit site doesn't mention a ticket.  Does this deal actually cost $0.01 ?
> 
> Woody


Could be?  I'm not buying it. Just throw it out there for anyone who may want it. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 18, 2016)

Jully said:


> $120 for the weekend pack isn't bad. Its a heck of a lot cheaper than any of the Peaks 3 packs that's for sure.


I think it's a really good deal for those who ski holiday periods. Just under $40 per day at Christmas or Presidents weekend for an almost 2000 vert mtn is hard to beat. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 18, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Could be?  I'm not buying it. Just throw it out there for anyone who may want it.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app




Understood, chuckstah.   Thanks, Woody


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 18, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Looks like Le Massif is going to be on Liftopia.  Currently 7 deals "out of stock".
> 
> Lots of interesting Quebec deals here (click products)....
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link to boutique.maneige.  I checked it out after your post, and the % discounts looked good.  I saw where the "Register" link worked for only Quebec, Ontario or New Brunswick residents, so I planned to call to see if others could also buy the card.  Today the % discounts are no longer posted.  Not sure what happened.

(They're not making this easy....)
Woody


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah it seems like they change stuff a lot on that website.  A few months ago they had the best map for researching Quebec ski areas, gone now.  Please let me know how the call goes.  I know I'll be registering an account with either my own address or a Canadian friend's.  So if you obtain a card I should be able register it in my account if you'd like. I think the cards might only be available in that sports shop now, not sure.  



bousquet19 said:


> Thanks for the link to boutique.maneige.  I checked it out after your post, and the % discounts looked good.  I saw where the "Register" link worked for only Quebec, Ontario or New Brunswick residents, so I planned to call to see if others could also buy the card.  Today the % discounts are no longer posted.  Not sure what happened.
> 
> (They're not making this easy....)
> Woody


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 19, 2016)

Los said:


> I just took a 30 second liftopia for a $5 credit, following a link in an e-mail they sent. $5 for 30 seconds of time - why not?!



Any idea how Liftopia delivers the $5 credit?  I took the simple survey but didn't receive an email.

Thanks,
Woody


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2016)

bousquet19 said:


> Any idea how Liftopia delivers the $5 credit?  I took the simple survey but didn't receive an email.
> 
> Thanks,
> Woody



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 19, 2016)

bousquet19 said:


> Any idea how Liftopia delivers the $5 credit?  I took the simple survey but didn't receive an email.
> 
> Thanks,
> Woody


I think it stated it will be sent to your email on or around 12/2,  when the survey is complete. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2016)

Potter Brothers flex tickets info flex tickets sold at all their store s. Kingston store opens around 8am on weekends to seek ticket s.  www.potterbrothers.com
Jiminy Peak all Sunday's - $43.95 Dec- 11,18. Jan-2,22,29Feb-5,12,26 March 5,12,19. Any time 
JP- Saturday 3 pm to 10 pm. $28 -jan- 7,21,28, Feb- 4,11,25 and 3/4
Killington:$60-dec-4,11,18,jan-6,8,27,feb-3,10,march-2,3,10,12.
Belleayre- Fri-$36 Jan13,27,feb3,17,march3. SAT or Sunday $40-dec-17,jan8,29feb-12,26, march12
Catamount$26 Saturday s 3 pm to 10pm January's 14, 21,28,feb-11,18,25
Windham-$35 SATs- 2pm-8pm dec17,jan-7,21,28,feb4,11. Sun$50 12/8jan8,22,29feb-5,12,mar5,12. 40$12/23,jan2,13,17,23feb2,10,13,28,Mar6,10
Bromley$40Dec17,jan-1,8,16,22,28Feb-5,11,26,Mar4,12,18
Holiday Mountain Sunday 17$ Jan-1,8,22,29, Feb 5,12,26,march5
Plattekill 40$ sunday January 1 and 18. February 5,12, and March 12


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2016)

You generally get an email

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2016)

bretton Woods:
*Available Online beginning Friday 11/25!*
Big savings on our Black Friday / Cyber Monday ticket sale.  These  tickets will only be available online, so check back here when they go  up for sale.  Grab these for yourself or for great stocking stuffers!


*$45 Midweek non-holiday ticket*
_Blackout Dates:  12/26-12/30, 1/2, 1/16, 2/20-24_
 
*$69 Any day non-holiday ticket*
_Blackout Dates:  12/26-1/2, 1/14-16, 2/18-26_


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2016)

Bromley:
The Cyber Monday 3-Pack, coming soon. On November 28, 2016, our e-store will feature an online only deal for 24 hours: the $99 3-Pack. It's a 3-pack of all-day lift tickets - non-holiday and non-transferable. Three lift tickets for $33 each.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2016)

Bolton Valley:
http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/cyber-monday-specials
[h=2]*$20 Early Season Lift Tickets
*[/h][h=2]*Ski Bum Season Pass: Just $199*[/h][h=2]Free Early Season Lift Ticket with Purchase of a $100 Gift Card[/h]


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2016)

Burke:
Black friday
*3-pack Burke Winter Day Lift Tickets (unrestricted) $159.00*
_Save over $10/ticket! Reg. $64.00/piece

_
*Purchase 1-$100 gift card, get 1 winter day lift ticket FREE. *
_$64.00 value

_
*Standard tune-up 3-pack $60.00*
_Save $15.00

_
*Buy one get one 2017 bike park tickets
*_Savings $40.00 (adult)

_
*Cyber Monday
6-pack Burke Winter Day Lift Tickets (unrestricted)  $325  *
_$10.00 savings per ticket; Reg price $64/piece_ 

*
Purchase $50.00 gift card, get $10.00 gift card free!*

*12-pack Burke Winter Day Lift Tickets $575*
_Over $16.00 savings per ticket; Reg. $64/piece_
*Buy-One Get-One 2017 Burke Bike Park Tickets*
_Savings $40.00 (adult)_


----------



## Whitey (Nov 22, 2016)

If you are north of Boston, this is a good deal on tuning.   I just dropped off 4 pairs of skis there.  Small shop but the guys there seemed knowledgeable:

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/1622974-standard-sk-or-snowboardi-tune-up?pos=0

Also - discounts on the Ride and Ski card available now:

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/1623836-2016-2017-season-ride-ski-discount-card?pos=0


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm sure these have been discussed, but I just bought a MRG mad card and a Sugarbush 4 pack.  Bath result in ticket prices of around $55 dollars, suable any time.  Very sweet deal particularly considering we will hopefully use them both over X-mas-new year holiday period.


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

Here is a good deal - I think!  "Bring a Friend" have them buy a Take 3 Pass and then go with them to a resort and take a picture of both of you on the slopes (before you ditch them). Then send the Take 3 Pass proof-of-purchase receipt along with a photo of the two of you at your friend’s first lesson to chloe@skivermont.com. Include an address and a list of your top 3 Vermont resorts, and we’ll send along two lift tickets good for the 2016-17.  The idea is that you will use the other two to bring the friend to the slopes again.  Take 3 Pass is for never evers or beginners and  include lesson, gear and lift ticket for each day.  

I think this could be played!

http://skivermont.com/bring-a-friend-vt

Even if you do not do Bring a Friend tell some one about Take 3 it too is a great deal.

http://skivermont.com/take-3


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

Bolton Valley on  Liftopia - this is a great deal $19 all of December up to and including Christmas and then on January 2nd it is $19 again and since January 1st falls on a Sunday then Monday will off right - it is for us?

Now if you went to the ski show then you have a $10 gift card number and that brings a single day to $9.  Even better, hope December is snowy and do it as a late December play and you might have one of the sweetest deals in all of New England.  If I was back east, I would be all over this for at least one visit.

https://www.liftopia.com/bolton-valley/bolton-valley-1-day-lift-tickets/?start_date=2016-12-13


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

Another great beginner deal $49 during the month of January for lift ticket, gear and lesson at the resort in the link below.  Unfortunately due to its popularity in the past they only offer one beginner package per person.

http://skivermont.com/learn-to-ski-and-snowboard-month


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2016)

Cannon:
DEC 3 - Ski for Hunger Food Drive - food collected benefits the Good Neighbor  Food Pantry in Franconia, NH. Bring 4 non-perishable food items to Guest  Services in the Notchview Lodge and receive 50% off your full-day  ticket that day.

[h=4]Toys for Tots Drive - December 10[/h]A program from the US  Marine Corps Reserve, we'll be collecting toys for children in need this  Holiday season. Bring a new, unwrapped toy to Guest Services that day  and receive a voucher for 50% off any full day ticket vailid through  12/31/16.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2016)

Mt BOHEMIAN went on sale today for99$.dont see Platty listed
A

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## watkin (Nov 23, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Mt BOHEMIAN went on sale today for99$.dont see Platty listed



Cool!!  No platty definitely deserved someone placing a call to confirm.   The original webpage still has it on there, but have to be sure...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2016)

watkin said:


> Cool!!  No platty definitely deserved someone placing a call to confirm.   The original webpage still has it on there, but have to be sure...



This really better be mistake.
http://www.mtbohemia.com

Sale starts November 23rd

Sale is live

BUY ONLINE HERE

Pass benefits include

unlimited skiing /riding at Bohemia

2 days at Crystal Mountain ( MI)*

2 non consecutive days at Shanty Creek resorts Michigan*

2 free days at Porcupine Mountain Michigan*

3 days at Purgatory Colorado*

3 days at Bolton Valley Vermont*

3 days at Magic Mountain Vermont*

3 days at Sipapu New Mexico*

Free skiing at Grand targhee when staying with them*

*Please see Season Pass Page for rules on these other resorts.

 Mount Bohemia accepts only credit/debit cards — no


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 23, 2016)

I just sent an email asking for clarification on the Bohemia pass. Definitely buying if it includes all resorts listed on the pass page

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 23, 2016)

Damn kind of wish I didn't buy a Bolton Valley 4 pack already if that's real.


----------



## dlague (Nov 23, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Damn kind of wish I didn't buy a Bolton Valley 4 pack already if that's real.


Just means you will have 3 more days at Bolton now if you get it.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 23, 2016)

dlague said:


> Just means you will have 3 more days at Bolton now if you get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



And 3 at Magic that I would definitely use..


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 23, 2016)

Called and bought one $ 115, based on the avail of 3 days at days Bolton Valley, Magic, Platty, Dartmouth and even Granite Gorge. Nice guy I spoke with and as much as Bohemia seems like EXACTLY like the area I'd like to ski, logistics of 1118 miles make it mostly impossible.  I know there are other areas included out west, but won't be able to take advantage of it.

This better work.......if not you'll be hearing from me.


----------



## nycskier (Nov 23, 2016)

For $0.99 for the 1st month and $1.99 for every month after you can get buy one get one free lift tickets at all these resorts:
https://shop.entertainment.com/pages/ski
Through the Entertainment.com mobile app.
Over 100 ski resorts are participating!


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 24, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> This really better be mistake.
> http://www.mtbohemia.com
> 
> Sale starts November 23rd
> ...


Scotty, Bohemia replied to me. Platty and all the others on the season pass page are included. They couldnt fit the whole list on the home page link. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 24, 2016)

nycskier said:


> For $0.99 for the 1st month and $1.99 for every month after you can get buy one get one free lift tickets at all these resorts:
> https://shop.entertainment.com/pages/ski
> Through the Entertainment.com mobile app.
> Over 100 ski resorts are participating!


We bought the actual paper boot and it has several 2 for 1s.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 25, 2016)

Discount Liftopia gift cards are available again.  $100 card for $75 looks like the best deal.

http://giftcardsale.liftopia.com/?utm_source=Liftopia.com


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 25, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Scotty, Bohemia replied to me. Platty and all the others on the season pass page are included. They couldnt fit the whole list on the home page link.



You dont have to be from MI of have a MI driver's license to use this at Platty?


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 25, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> You dont have to be from MI of have a MI driver's license to use this at Platty?


Not from what I was told. Just print the purchase confirmation and show an ID.  I'm buying one. But as always, do your own DD. Its your $$  

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2016)

Cyber Monday! $199 - 4 Packs will go fast! Available only on our website: http://www.skiwildcat.com/cyber-monday/


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2016)

Big savings on our Black Friday / Cyber Monday ticket sale. These tickets are available online only at www.brettonwoods.com/specials , so grab these for yourself or for great stocking stuffers!





$45 Midweek non-holiday ticket
- Blackout Dates: 12/26-12/30, 1/2, 1/16, 2/20-24




 $69 Any day non-holiday ticket
- Blackout Dates: 12/26-1/2, 1/14-16, 2/18-26


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2016)

[h=2]Burke

BLACK  FRIDAY DEALS - SNEAK PEEK[/h][h=3]AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE THIS FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 25TH 2016[/h]
ONLINE OR IN-PERSON.  
Burke Guest Services open Friday, Saturday, and Sunday 9am-2pm.
_HUGE SALE_ in the Vertical Drop Retail Store in the new Burke Mountain Hotel and Conference Center open:
Thursday 12-4, Friday 8-6pm, Saturday 8-6pm, Sunday 8-1pm
40% off all apparel from Kuhl , Prana, Burton, and Mountain Hardwear 
50% off ski jackets and pants


3-pack Burke Winter Day Lift Tickets (unrestricted) $159.00
_Save over $10/ticket! Reg. $64.00/piece

_BUY NOW
Purchase 1-$100 gift card, get 1 winter day lift ticket FREE. 
_$64.00 value

_BUY NOW
Standard tune-up 3-pack $60.00
_Save $15.00

_BUY NOW
Buy one get one 2017 bike park tickets
_Savings $40.00 (adult)_


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2016)

Burke, cyber monday
6-pack Burke Winter Day Lift Tickets (unrestricted)  $325  
_$10.00 savings per ticket; Reg price $64/piece_ 

Purchase $50.00 gift card, get $10.00 gift card free!

12-pack Burke Winter Day Lift Tickets $575
_Over $16.00 savings per ticket; Reg. $64/piece_
Buy-One Get-One 2017 Burke Bike Park Tickets
_Savings $40.00 (adult)_
[h=3]DEALS GO LIVE MONDAY, NOVEMBER 28TH![/h]


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2016)

Mt. Sunapee
Our popular 3 for All is back for this weekend only! 3 Tickets for $179.00! Un-restricted - No Blackout Dates! The best deal! (sales ends on Monday, 11/28) Great stocking stuffer! http://www.mountsunapee.com/…/ra…/specialdeals/3-for-all.asp


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 25, 2016)

Burke is also 3 for 1 tickets every Wednesday, from what I was told at the Boston Ski Show.


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 27, 2016)

*Boutique Maneige Cards in Quebec*



jaytrem said:


> Yeah it seems like they change stuff a lot on that website.  A few months ago they had the best map for researching Quebec ski areas, gone now.  Please let me know how the call goes.  I know I'll be registering an account with either my own address or a Canadian friend's.  So if you obtain a card I should be able register it in my account if you'd like. I think the cards might only be available in that sports shop now, not sure.



It turns out that to register online (so you can buy online) you have to have an address in QC, NB or ON.  Not sure if this is the case if you buy in person in one of the sports stores, b/c they're not mailing you anything.  Link

The discount card (Ski Passe-Partout) and the Boni 20% card are separate products.  The Passe-Partout provides discounts at more than 70 participating ski areas, but it is now sold out.  The Boni 20% card is an e-wallet card onto which you can load money; pay $100 and get $120 to apply toward tickets.  The Boni cards are still available.

Now that I recognize that the discount card and Boni card are separate products, I don't think I will buy.  Thanks for the offer and the information, jaytrem.

Woody


----------



## fahz (Nov 27, 2016)

Stratton has announced some Cyber Monday deals on it's facebook page, like a 3 pack for $189
https://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/cyber-monday

online only
Enjoy three visits (valid any day, non-holiday) during the 2016-2017 winter season for just $189* and save up to $42 per day. Give these tickets to friends and family, or keep them for yourself! Hurry, this ticket deal won't last!


Holiday blackout dates include December 24, 2016 - January 1, 2017; January 14, 15, 16, 2017; February 18 - 24, 2017. Limit two Three Pack purchases per household. Lift tickets expire the last day of the 2016-2017 winter season.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 28, 2016)

Anyone able to get on Mt Snow ?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 28, 2016)

No, so I sent an email.  In response, I received two emails from Mt. Snow at 145 AM indicating that their online system wasn't working and that they were taking orders by phone then.

Good luck,
Woody


----------



## yeggous (Nov 28, 2016)

Peak Resort's IT team is a joke. They couldn't even handle the load from the sale for the Wildcat Mug Club.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Peak Resort's IT team is a joke. They couldn't even handle the load from the sale for the Wildcat Mug Club.



I would blame the amount of money that the corp allows them to spend not the IT team per say.


----------



## Jully (Nov 28, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I would blame the amount of money that the corp allows them to spend not the IT team per say.



+1 still frustrating none less.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 28, 2016)

I am feeling SOOOO CHEATED from the Boston ski expo.

Peak Resorts gift cards, 20% off today:
http://www.bmbw.com/blackfriday.html

I am debating how many to buy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I am feeling SOOOO CHEATED from the Boston ski expo.
> 
> Peak Resorts gift cards, 20% off today:
> http://www.bmbw.com/blackfriday.html
> ...



Wonder why this isn't offered through the Wildcat website?  $2 shipping isn't that big of a deal, but it seems strange that it's not being offered at all of their properties. I guess chalk it up to Peaks being disorganized.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Wonder why this isn't offered through the Wildcat website?  $2 shipping isn't that big of a deal, but it seems strange that it's not being offered at all of their properties. I guess chalk it up to Peaks being disorganized.



I noticed at least one other location (Mad River) is offering the deal. I'm starting to wonder if Mount Snow's proximity is the reason for the stinginess in New England this year. On Wednesday I was talking to customer service at Mount Snow and they said they decided not to offer gift cards at all at the ski expo, and they weren't even going to include a discount.

I'm mostly pissed off that I was told that they were reducing the discount to 10%, which effectively raised my prices significantly. Now seeing these means I got screwed. I'm going to ask around to find out who has the power to right the wrong they have done to my wallet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2016)

You might be SOL as I'm guessing they'll say this was a specific special for the holiday weekend.  Can't hurt to ask though.

I do think they really should be consistent with their special offerings across all resorts if they want to operate as a unified company.  I hit click to purchase hoping that the Peaks Inc. language is enough to include the NH resorts as the only individual resorts listed on the website were the four Ohio resorts.  You would think that if they are going to offer a deal that is supposed to be valid at all of their resorts that they'd offer it for sale on each individual resort's website. So, I thank you for the where with all to check out the Ohio resort pages.  Those would never be on my radar.  The beer I owe you from the other day just got 20% cheaper!


----------



## Jully (Nov 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> You might be SOL as I'm guessing they'll say this was a specific special for the holiday weekend.  Can't hurt to ask though.
> 
> I do think they really should be consistent with their special offerings across all resorts if they want to operate as a unified company.  I hit click to purchase hoping that the Peaks Inc. language is enough to include the NH resorts as the only individual resorts listed on the website were the four Ohio resorts.  You would think that if they are going to offer a deal that is supposed to be valid at all of their resorts that they'd offer it for sale on each individual resort's website. So, I thank you for the where with all to check out the Ohio resort pages.  Those would never be on my radar.  The beer I owe you from the other day just got 20% cheaper!



Interesting that you can only use towards a season pass. I really hope they honor the Ohio cards!


----------



## yeggous (Nov 28, 2016)

Jully said:


> Interesting that you can only use towards a season pass. I really hope they honor the Ohio cards!



They say that there is a limit, but there is a way around it. Load the card value onto your pass, then pay with that. I have done this for years. I saved 20% on every beer and my Peaks Pass.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2016)

I bought three of the $125 cards.  I figure that will cover me for F&B for the season.  Really just B.  Now that my son's daycare bill each month costs more than my season pass, I need to scale way back on buying lunches and brown bag it.  I was tempted to buy more cards to use towards a discounted pass next year, but there's an outside chance I switch to Cannon.  Their snowmaking upgrades are quite impressive so far. Peaks financials are concerning too.  If Wildcat has a major blowout again in their snowmaking system like a few years ago, I don't want to lock myself into a bad situation for next year.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Now that my son's daycare bill each month costs more than my season pass, I need to scale way back on buying lunches and brown bag it.



I've heard good things about the hot dog in a canteen.


----------



## dlague (Nov 28, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I've heard good things about the hot dog in a canteen.


Hotdogs in a thermos is da bomb!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 30, 2016)

$39 lift tickets @ Okemo this Sunday with food drive items

Sunday, December 4 is Okemo Cares & Shares Food Drive day. Donate at least five non-perishable food items, a new child’s toy or new clothing item, and receive a coupon for a $39 lift ticket good for December 4. Donations will be collected in the Clock Tower Base Plaza from 7am - 1pm.


----------



## Jully (Nov 30, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> $39 lift tickets @ Okemo this Sunday with food drive items
> 
> Sunday, December 4 is Okemo Cares & Shares Food Drive day. Donate at least five non-perishable food items, a new child’s toy or new clothing item, and receive a coupon for a $39 lift ticket good for December 4. Donations will be collected in the Clock Tower Base Plaza from 7am - 1pm.



That's a good deal and with Ragged not opening this weekend I need to find somewhere cheap to ski as I am out of BW tickets and the other vouchers I have I want to wait until midseason. Only issue is I'm pretty sure that Okemo will be *jammed* with that deal on Sunday.


----------



## fahz (Dec 3, 2016)

*Bromley 50th Anniversary specials*

Appreciate the reminder about Okemo, I hope to be there with my donation tomorrow.  

http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/specials-ticket-packs

*2016-17 Lift Ticket Specials listed below. *
[h=2]$19.66 Night Skiing[/h]Bolton Valley was founded in 1966 and in honor of our 50 year anniversary you can ski and ride for just $19.66 starting at 4pm, Tuesday through Saturday this season. Better yet, night skiing will run until 10pm each night, giving you six hours of skiing and riding for under $20.
[h=2]$19.66 Mondays[/h]Bolton Valley was founded in 1966 and in honor of our 50 year anniversary you can ski and ride for just $19.66 on non-peak Mondays this season. This All Access Lift Ticket get you access to the lifts, 100km of Nordic and backcountry skiing, and the Sports Center with pool, hot tub and sauna. 
[h=2]Wednesday is College Night[/h]Beginning at noon each Wednesday, students with a current college ID can ski and ride for only $19. Your current college ID also gets you $2 pizza slices, hot dogs, and sodas in the Base Lodge cafeteria.
[h=2]Members of the Military Save 50%[/h]Active members of the military save 50% on lift tickets everyday for themselves and their dependents. Just show your military ID at Guest Services to receive the discount.


----------



## frostyfreeze (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone.  This is my first post.  Been lurking since last year but wanted to register and give back a little.  Thanks to those that posted this and all the other deals.  

The Mt. Bohemia season pass sale was supposed to expire yesterday according to their site but I was still able to purchase for $99 ($116 after fees) this evening, about an hour ago.  My guess is it will work until tomorrow morning at least, or whenever someone notices that it's still the promo price.  

See you at Bolton/Magic/Black/Dartmouth/Granite/Lost Valley!  Who knows, I might even see you at McIntyre.


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2016)

Bolton and Magic are well discussed here but some of the others are not Dartmouth can be a lot of fun especially if bother sides are open. The best runs being across the road.  Lost Valley is tiny but you feel like king there because there are not many experienced skiers.  There are fun little glades.  Granite is a pretty cool place with some go pitch in areas.  Overall they are fun to just boot around at.

Have fun and take what they give you.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum frostyfreeze, I pulled the trigger on the Bohemia pass too. My buddy was talking of actually doing a trip there, one day drive there, 11 hours, 3 days ski, one day drive back. If you got lucky and hit it during some LES, I'm sure it'd be a trip you'd remember the rest of your life. If they didn't get snow, you'd remember it too, in a bad way. It sounds like a cool place. Too risky to plan ahead to go there imo.

Dave, your comment on Lost Valley reminded me of my day at Wolf Creek. It was Texas break, things were firm and fast in the AM, had to stick to groomers till things softened up. I felt like Bode amongst the flailing Texans. Hey, how good can you get skiing a couple times a year?


Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 5, 2016)

Does anyone know when the 3 passes at the other areas can be used?  Is it M-F? Do they begin as soon as the areas are open?  

I too bought this pass as it seemed like a no brainer as I'll use the Magic, Bolton at the very least and it will give me an excuse to stop at Dartmouth and perhaps GG on the way north.


----------



## fahz (Dec 5, 2016)

The Bohemia Pass is a season pass that includes an extra perk called the Freedom Pass.  I believe that is the deal.  After doing a little more digging I tracked down the Facebook site for the Freedom Pass.  The information below is from that site.  The details in the paragraph seem to indicate that there are no black out dates.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/freedomskipass/about/?ref=page_internal

The Freedom Pass was created two seasons ago with the goal of offering flexibility and added value to pass holders at six New England ski and snowboard areas. There was a $50 additional charge for each pass holder to upgrade to the Freedom Pass. This year the up-charge has been dropped and the number of partner mountains has increased to thirteen, spanning the country from Alaska to Maine.

The concept is simple. Pass holders at participating mountains are now able to get three complimentary lift tickets at each partner mountain this season. There is no additional charge so all full pass holders at each partner mountain are automatically part of the Freedom Pass. Pass holders simply take their pass to a partner mountain to receive a complimentary lift ticket for the day. There is a limit of one ticket per pass holder, per day and a limit of three tickets per pass holder at each partner mountain over the season. There are no blackout dates, you are welcome to use your complimentary lift tickets any day of the season.

Mountains currently include Black Mountain (NH), Bolton Valley (VT), , Dartmouth Skiway (NH), Eaglecrest (AK), Granite Gorge (NH), Lost Valley (ME), Magic (VT), McIntyre (NH), Mount Bohemia (MI), Pajarito (NM), Plattekill (NY), Sipapu (NM), and Ski Cooper (CO).


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 5, 2016)

.....and that's why I'm part of this forum...thanks fahz. Always good info on AZ. Can't wait to use as I haven't been out yet and chompin at the bit!  

First day is 12/12 at MT Snow for Founders Day.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2016)

They dropped the $50 buy in, all season passholders of the collective get 3 lift tickets at the rest.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2016)

Santas ski free at Whiteface this Sunday, 12/11. Snow is on the way too, ho, ho, ho. http://www.whiteface.com/events/santas-ski-free-day

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2016)

https://mountsnow.ltibooking.com/product?product_id=7568&start_date=2016-12-12

Mount Snow Founders Day Ticket - December 12
starting Monday, December 12, 2016 
from $12.00
Details

To celebrate our great history, we have decided that December 12, Mount Snow’s birthday, will be known as Founders Day! These lift tickets are only valid on Monday, December 12, 2016.  There are only 2000 tickets available at the $12 rate. Once they're gone, the price will continue to increase as we sell out of inventory.  **Please note, Mount Snow requires the person purchasing this ticket special to be present at time of pickup.  Discounted lift tickets purchased online are non-refundable.**  *Kids 5 and under ski for $10. Visit us at any ticket window.*
Pickup Instructions


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2016)

[h=1]40% Off From Blue Mountain Ski Resort[/h]

 $33 for a Weekday Adult EZ Slope Lift Ticket ($55 value)
 $27 for a Weekday Youth EZ Slope Lift Ticket ($45 value)
 $24 for a Weekday Youth/Adult EZ Slope Night Lift Ticket ($40 value)
 $18 for a Monday-Thursday, Four-Hour Snowtubing Pass ($30 value)


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 6, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> I think it stated it will be sent to your email on or around 12/2,  when the survey is complete.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



I received my Liftopia $5 credit in today's email.  It was a reward for filling out their best ski areas survey last month.

Woody


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 6, 2016)

*Bohemia and the Freedom Pass for 2016-17 (and beyond)*



Cornhead said:


> They dropped the $50 buy in, all season passholders of the collective get 3 lift tickets at the rest.
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app



It will be interesting to see how the Freedom Pass deal will work beyond the 2016-17 season.  Bohemia offered it for only $99 (for a limited period), but I didn't notice that any of the other participating areas followed suit.  I wonder if they will next year, and I wonder if Bohemia will be allowed to offer such a great deal in the future.

I considered pulling the trigger on Bohemia this year, too, but held off.  Living and working in Virginia doesn't afford many chances to drop by for a few runs at McIntyre, Magic, et al.

Woody


----------



## Jully (Dec 6, 2016)

bousquet19 said:


> I received my Liftopia $5 credit in today's email.  It was a reward for filling out their best ski areas survey last month.
> 
> Woody



Got the ski and snowboard expo email recently too. I hadn't checked my promotion folder on gmail (Where all liftopia emails go for me by default) in a few days.


----------



## fahz (Dec 6, 2016)

If you were a VT resident a youth pass would be $99 with no additional fees & the same pass at Mount Bohemia with fees $115.  Three passes (1 adult & 2 juniors) at Magic would have been $447 vs $345 at Mount Bohemia.  Bohemia's deal is cheaper but imho if I was a resident of VT I believe that deal is even better.  Unlimited trips to Magic & the proximity to more areas available for the Freedom Pass.  

Curious to those that have done the pass and received the passes/receipt - do we just use that sheet of paper to ski at other participating Freedom Pass mountains or do we get something more pass like from Mt Bohemia?

I emailed Mt Bohemia about the question above.  The reply, "Do not use your pass till after dec 13 
Please show your email reciept and drives liscense at the ticket window" Thought others might benefit from the info



bousquet19 said:


> It will be interesting to see how the Freedom Pass deal will work beyond the 2016-17 season.  Bohemia offered it for only $99 (for a limited period), but I didn't notice that any of the other participating areas followed suit.  I wonder if they will next year, and I wonder if Bohemia will be allowed to offer such a great deal in the future.
> 
> I considered pulling the trigger on Bohemia this year, too, but held off.  Living and working in Virginia doesn't afford many changes to drop by for a few runs at McIntyre, Magic, et al.
> 
> Woody


----------



## Tin (Dec 6, 2016)

http://skifreedeals.com/    Shell gas fill up starts in January.  Any info on the Irving one?


----------



## Jully (Dec 6, 2016)

Tin said:


> http://skifreedeals.com/    Shell gas fill up starts in January.  Any info on the Irving one?



Shell was typically a mostly western and Midwestern deal. Irving has been pretty good in the past. They have a new phone app this year so it might become a part of that.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 6, 2016)

bousquet19 said:


> I received my Liftopia $5 credit in today's email.  It was a reward for filling out their best ski areas survey last month.
> 
> Woody



Also received mine in the last day or so.  Probably won't ever use it, but you never know?


----------



## nycskier (Dec 6, 2016)

SkiPA.com has a lot of good deals (including their 4th & 5th grader kids ski free snow pass). You can also get a printable coupon for $5 off midweek adult lift tickets at these PA ski resorts:
Bear Creek Mountain ResortBig BoulderBlue Knob Ski ResortBlue Mountain ResortCamelback Ski ResortElk MountainHidden Valley ResortJack Frost MountainLiberty Mountain ResortMontage MountainMystic Mountain at NemacolinRoundtop Mountain ResortSeven Springs Mountain ResortShawnee MountainSki-Big BearSki Sawmill Family ResortTussey Mountain All SeasonsWhitetail Resort

Here:
https://www.skipa.com/plan-a-trip/m...ents-downloads/coupons/26-midweek-coupon/file


----------



## skimagic (Dec 6, 2016)

Tin said:


> http://skifreedeals.com/    Shell gas fill up starts in January.  Any info on the Irving one?




I can't believe this deal went to litigation as someone complained the ski free ticket wasn't actually free.  I'd be surprised if they continued with this program as it only became a 2.2 million dollar headache.

https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...2-2m-free-ski-ticket-class-action-settlement/


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 6, 2016)

Sounds like Bohemia is anticipating partners not wanting to honor the reciprocal tickets. Perhaps there will be a class action suit if they renig. From Bohemia's website.

Attention season passholders

if you plan on using your pass at a reciprocal resort read below

The master list should get to the other ski resorts by December 13th so please do not show up before then.

Please bring your email pass receipt and picture ID

Be respectful of the ticketing people at all times!

bring our phone numbers 906 289 4105 and 906 360 7240 and use them if u have any problems

But at all times be respectful at these resorts or we will lose these privelages

*



Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 6, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Sounds like Bohemia is anticipating partners not wanting to honor the reciprocal tickets. Perhaps there will be a class action suit if they renig. From Bohemia's website.
> 
> Attention season passholders
> 
> ...


I can't see mountains not accepting the reciprical days. If 500 people use it at a given resort that's a potential 1500 extra skier visits spread over an entire season.  Many will spend on F and B, and many will be exploring new resorts for the first time, hopefully to return. I do however think this may be a one season deal. I could see the cheap pass be not eligible for Freedom benefits in the future. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2016)

skimagic said:


> I can't believe this deal went to litigation as someone complained the ski free ticket wasn't actually free.  I'd be surprised if they continued with this program as it only became a 2.2 million dollar headache.
> 
> https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...2-2m-free-ski-ticket-class-action-settlement/



Wow what an absolute a-hole. Who on earth would do that!?


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2016)

Attorneys, because class action lawsuits result in a few dollars for the claimants and 100's of thousands of not millions for the attorneys.  It is a racket.  Like the attorneys using Google Earth to find  hotels that are not meeting ADA requirements.  Or sueing companies of all sizes for websites not meeting ADA rules.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Attorneys, because class action lawsuits result in a few dollars for the claimants and 100's of thousands of not millions for the attorneys.  It is a racket.  Like the attorneys using Google Earth to find  hotels that are not meeting ADA requirements.  Or sueing companies of all sizes for websites not meeting ADA rules.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


ADA, American Dental Association? Just kidding, I caught a little of the 60 minutes piece, wacky.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2016)

skimagic said:


> I can't believe this deal went to litigation as someone complained the ski free ticket wasn't actually free.  I'd be surprised if they continued with this program as it only became a 2.2 million dollar headache.



Yet another disgraceful lawsuit.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> ADA, American Dental Association? Just kidding, I caught a little of the 60 minutes piece, wacky.
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app



Haha - in case others are confused American Disabilities Act

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 7, 2016)

Ski Company outlets have vouchers for $5 lift tix good at Greek Peak this Sunday


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2016)

CSC has added eight $45 Magic Mtn. days to it's list for 2017.  5 of those are weekend dates.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2016)

billski said:


> CSC has added eight $45 Magic Mtn. days to it's list for 2017.  5 of those are weekend dates.


 Just right for you as they are good for 2017 only.


----------



## manhattanskier (Dec 9, 2016)

CVS Hartford ski card!

http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs..._content=11220&utm_campaign=single-column-242


----------



## Jully (Dec 9, 2016)

manhattanskier said:


> CVS Hartford ski card!
> 
> http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs..._content=11220&utm_campaign=single-column-242



That's actually a solid deal if you intend on skiing those mountains.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 10, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/GreekPeakMountainResort/posts/10154631787397900


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 10, 2016)

$5 night skiing at Sunday River next Saturday, Dec 17, 4-8 pm.  

http://www.sundayriver.com/events-and-activities/events-calendar/winterfest-weekend


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2016)

Yearly - http://www.skiridefree.com/gas_ski_how.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2016)

Berkshire E this Friday 2 for one.

DEC
16
Two for One Friday, Dec. 16th
Public · Fitness · by Berkshire Whitewater and 4 others


----------



## RHODYTURNS (Dec 13, 2016)

For DoD and first responders - GovX.com has Attitash and Wildcat weekend/holiday tickets available for $54 and weekday for $55. Not a typo on my part, but assuming an error on the website.


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2016)

MONT SUTTON:  On this special day, get your day lift ticket for $5,


WHEN: December 17, 2016 @ 8:00 AM – 4:00 PM
WHERE: 671 Chemin Maple Sutton
QC
Quebec J0E 2K0 Canada


On this special day, get your day lift ticket for $5, the yesteryear’s price. The traditional birthday cake will be served around 1 p.m. at the main chalet Alt.400m. Make sure to show up before the last piece is given! Happy Birthday Mont SUTTON!
Details: http://www.montsutton.com/en/evenements-et-activites/activites_a_la_montagne/activite/320


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 15, 2016)

waterville 40.50
http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/phi...utm_source=localoffersemail&utm_content=11078


----------



## Skier4life (Dec 16, 2016)

manhattanskier said:


> CVS Hartford ski card!
> 
> http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/cbs..._content=11220&utm_campaign=single-column-242




Anyone tried this one out before? Thinking of getting it as I know I will ski Catamount and Magic, might just throw Butternut in just because.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 19, 2016)

TICKET DEALS 
LOOKING FOR VALUE? BUY IN ADVANCE
The winter season has kicked off at Crotched Mtn with solid natural snowfall, great snowmaking temps and a stout trail count.  With the mtn ready to roll, it's time to lock in your lift tickets!

As always, the more in advance you buy tickets online, the better the deal. Plus, our weekly $29 ticket deals are available, if purchased in advance! Ski 8 hours, either 9:00 am-5:00 pm or 1:00 pm-9:00 pm, for only $29. That's $3.60 an hour! Combine that with our Rocket Chair, the fastest summit lift ride in New England (4 minutes) and we're talking real value.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 19, 2016)

Montage in PA is selling $30 weekend lift tix through the 24th. You can use them any Thurs to Sun all season. Just skied there Sat on this deal (actually got an even better deal as I got it with a $100 gift card I got last year on sale for $70, so my price was $21)


----------



## frostyfreeze (Dec 19, 2016)

For you Mt. Bohemia passholders...

I used mine on Saturday at Bolton Valley.  I showed the guy at the outside ticket window the PDF on my phone and mentioned the Freedom Pass.  He grabbed a supervisor and she showed him what to do.  It was nearly 10AM and they were busy but it still went smoothly and only took a couple of minutes total.  They didn't even want to see my ID.  They took my name and email address and then gave me a ticket.  The ticket said "partner mountain" or something to that effect.    

This was my first day of the season and first time at BV and it was great despite being relatively crowded.  Friendly staff.  The Vista lift did break down around midday but they got it going again fairly quickly.  I look forward to using my other Freedom Pass days there, hopefully with a bit more of the mountain open later in the season.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 20, 2016)

frostyfreeze said:


> For you Mt. Bohemia passholders...
> 
> I used mine on Saturday at Bolton Valley.  I showed the guy at the outside ticket window the PDF on my phone and mentioned the Freedom Pass.  He grabbed a supervisor and she showed him what to do.  It was nearly 10AM and they were busy but it still went smoothly and only took a couple of minutes total.  They didn't even want to see my ID.  They took my name and email address and then gave me a ticket.  The ticket said "partner mountain" or something to that effect.
> 
> This was my first day of the season and first time at BV and it was great despite being relatively crowded.  Friendly staff.  The Vista lift did break down around midday but they got it going again fairly quickly.  I look forward to using my other Freedom Pass days there, hopefully with a bit more of the mountain open later in the season.


Thanks, good to know. I plan to use a day or 2 over the holiday period when my pass is blacked out. Probably a day at Magic and maybe one at Black or BV. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 20, 2016)

If someone uses the Bohemia pass at Platty be sure to post and let us know how it goes. Based on past issues with BOGO'S, and other things, I'm anticipating a struggle getting them to honor. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it goes off without a hitch there.

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 20, 2016)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Montage in PA is selling $30 weekend lift tix through the 24th. You can use them any Thurs to Sun all season. Just skied there Sat on this deal (actually got an even better deal as I got it with a $100 gift card I got last year on sale for $70, so my price was $21)



Just curious, How were conditions ?


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 20, 2016)

Killington $100 gift cards for $80 at COSTCO.  I think you need to be a member.  Not sure if this is valid on passes, but if it is it's a no brainer for 20% off my spring pass.

http://www.costco.com/.product.100308373.html


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 20, 2016)

Just bought two, thanks!! Great deal and doesn't expire


----------



## watkin (Dec 21, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> If someone uses the Bohemia pass at Platty be sure to post and let us know how it goes. Based on past issues with BOGO'S, and other things, I'm anticipating a struggle getting them to honor. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it goes off without a hitch there.



Am thinking of using one Friday.  Will report back.  I surely hope it goes smoothly.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2016)

watkin said:


> Am thinking of using one Friday.  Will report back.  I surely hope it goes smoothly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


This Friday they are closed 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 22, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Just curious, How were conditions ?



Montage had 2 very nice runs open, a black that was groomed (cannonball) and a double black (boomer) that was ungroomed amd is one of my fav PA runs. Each had received a few inches fresh the nice before, and boomer had small soft bumps that were powdery enough that snow was spraying above my knees as my made my turns.  Did about 2/3 of my runs on Boomer and 1/3 on cannonball. Crowds so sparse that I never shared a chair unless by choice. Couldn't ask for a better day this early in the season in PA.

There were also a green and blue open that I skied once each which also had a nice soft surface.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 26, 2016)

frostyfreeze said:


> For you Mt. Bohemia passholders...
> 
> I used mine on Saturday at Bolton Valley.  I showed the guy at the outside ticket window the PDF on my phone and mentioned the Freedom Pass.  He grabbed a supervisor and she showed him what to do.  It was nearly 10AM and they were busy but it still went smoothly and only took a couple of minutes total.  They didn't even want to see my ID.  They took my name and email address and then gave me a ticket.  The ticket said "partner mountain" or something to that effect.
> 
> This was my first day of the season and first time at BV and it was great despite being relatively crowded.  Friendly staff.  The Vista lift did break down around midday but they got it going again fairly quickly.  I look forward to using my other Freedom Pass days there, hopefully with a bit more of the mountain open later in the season.


I used my Freedom Pass today at the mighty Mcyntire to get out locally for a couple hours. No issues at the window. Just showed my printout and it took maybe 2 minutes for them to look up my name. There seems to be a good system in place.  No ID was needed.  I won't comment on the actual skiing, all 200 vertical feet of it!

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 26, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> I used my Freedom Pass today at the mighty Mcyntire to get out locally for a couple hours. No issues at the window. Just showed my printout and it took maybe 2 minutes for them to look up my name. There seems to be a good system in place.  No ID was needed.  I won't comment on the actual skiing, all 200 vertical feet of it!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


What, no pics?! Hey, at least the price was right, and you have two more visits!

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 26, 2016)

Here you go Cornhead.  Epic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey, at least you got out today and didn't have to work! ;-)

Doesn't look any worse than going to Yawgoo Valley, only it's less crowded!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 26, 2016)

I have two McIntrye vouchers from the WM movie this yr in Manchester.  I plan to try and use at least one of them for some night turns this yr.   Have never been but for a couple hrs after work and free/paid for I'm down.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 27, 2016)

Funny to think about this now but 19 years ago, our son took private lessons there - price was right.  I had also been away from skiing for 12 years so I got my skiing life started again there.  Living around Manchester at the time, it served it's purpose.  We also brought our other boys there a few times early on.  Our youngest skied there a few times with his cousin.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 27, 2016)

Here a little something if you can Ski Mt Abrams 50% off lift tickets

http://mountainplaygroundgroup.ski/#explore-section

There are other discounts but out west.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2016)

Plattekill discount Day coming up January 6 for first 50 rider's.  25$

http://www.plattekill.com/mountain-info/activities-events


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2016)

For those of you that possibly can use these I pulled together a list of 2 for 1 opportunities with The Ride and Ski Card.  Another thread made me think about this.
*
Crotched Mountain*
2 for 1 lift ticket, Mon. to Fri., non-holiday – 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. or 1 p.m. to 9 p.m.
or
FREE Youth lift ticket (17 & under) with purchase of full day Adult lift ticket. Valid: Mon.-Fri. & Sunday, non-holiday
*Ragged Mountain*
2-for-1 Sun-Fri non-holiday
*Waterville Valley*
2-for-1 Sunday–Friday at the Ticket Window, non-holiday
*Whaleback Mountain*
2-for-1 on full day tickets 7 days a week
*Bolton Valley*
$39.00 lift tickets any day including holidays  (Not 2 fer but good deal)
*Jay Peak*
2-1 Sunday–Friday non-holiday


----------



## Skier4life (Dec 29, 2016)

Got these...very happy!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2016)

https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/discover-ny-ski-day

12$ to ski lot's of different hill choice on 19
.


----------



## frostyfreeze (Jan 1, 2017)

Used the Bohemia/Freedom Pass at Dartmouth Skiway today.  It took less than a minute.  Told them I wanted to use the Freedom Pass and showed my printout and ID.  The lady at the ticket counter remarked "there are a bunch of you, was there a bus or something?"  I didn't volunteer any more info with my NH drivers license...

My first time here and it is great.  I posted on a trip report from yesterday.  If you see a tall guy in black with a bright yellow-green helmet, say hi!

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 1, 2017)

frostyfreeze said:


> Used the Bohemia/Freedom Pass at Dartmouth Skiway today.  It took less than a minute.  Told them I wanted to use the Freedom Pass and showed my printout and ID.  The lady at the ticket counter remarked "there are a bunch of you, was there a bus or something?"  I didn't volunteer any more info with my NH drivers license...
> 
> My first time here and it is great.  I posted on a trip report from yesterday.  If you see a tall guy in black with a bright yellow-green helmet, say hi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I used my Bohemia there yesterday also.  The woman stated that I was the sixth person, whereas only 2 from Bolton had redeemed.  I also volunteered no additional info.  I would think the resorts on this pass, most of which operate well under capacity,  would want the extra traffic.  Hopefully most people will spend on food/beverage, rentals ,retail or lessons while there.


----------



## burnsfp (Jan 5, 2017)

This is a really helpful thread.  Thanks all!


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 5, 2017)

Sunday @ Mount Snow Youths pay their age.
(18 and under)


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sunday @ Crotched Mtn (NH) - kids pay their age.

Looks like Mt Snow the same, an in-between weekend (xmas break & MLK) to bring crowds.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 6, 2017)

Same thing at Wildcat and Attitash


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2017)

Quietman said:


> Same thing at Wildcat and Attitash



Quiet quietman. I am going to Wildcat Sunday and don't want everybody and their nephews there.


----------



## rach (Jan 9, 2017)

The past couple of years Cannon Mt (NH) has had a 2 for 1 lift ticket special on Superbowl Sunday (for those of you who don't care about football, or want to get some runs in before the game). However, I don't see the special listed on their website this year, so maybe its no longer happening?


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2017)

rach said:


> The past couple of years Cannon Mt (NH) has had a 2 for 1 lift ticket special on Superbowl Sunday (for those of you who don't care about football, or want to get some runs in before the game). However, I don't see the special listed on their website this year, so maybe its no longer happening?


Resorts continually tweak their incentive offerings from year to year.  In my experience, most offers like this don't show up until a week or two out.  They presumably don't want to cannibalize their revenue stream.  I'd suggest following them on FB or Twitter may get you more timely info.  Or just call them on the phone.:smash:


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 10, 2017)

Wachusett FREE this Friday.  While it lasts. I'm in. Haven't been in years.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/fox25-on-the-slopes-wachusett-registration-30932138860


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 10, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Wachusett FREE this Friday.  While it lasts. I'm in. Haven't been in years.
> 
> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/fox25-on-the-slopes-wachusett-registration-30932138860



Wow was this photo taken this season? They look to be having a great year over there!


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wachusett has been surprisingly good this year.  When we have been getting rain at home, they have been getting snow (more often than not).  Last week when we got 2-3" of snow and then rain, they got 10-12" of all snow.  I was there last night also and although it was a mixed precipitation and some rain, the snow was still pretty good.  Not a bad local resort.  My wife and I like to go at night after work at least once per week.


Shouldn't that flyer say 8-10P though?


----------



## rach (Jan 11, 2017)

Ok thanks! Hopefully its happening again and just not posted yet. I'll try contacting them directly.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh okay, just read the link...

It says "10A" because tickets must be picked up by 10AM.


----------



## rach (Jan 11, 2017)

Have the lift lines been full of ski teams at Wachusett weeknights?


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 11, 2017)

rach said:


> Have the lift lines been full of ski teams at Wachusett weeknights?


We tend to get there around 7 or so during the week.  There wasn't much of a crowd last night, but it was actually the most crowded I have seen it on a week-night this season.  The Polar Express Quad had a small line right when we got there last night, but I didn't have to wait more than a chair or 2 or 3 to get on.  Most nights it has just been ski on/ski off, especially by 7.  Also, if you stay away from the Minuteman Quad, you can steer clear of the park rats and ski teams because that's the side both the park and race course are on.  There's usually more of a crowd for that lift than the Polar Express to the summit.


----------



## rach (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks! Good tip to stick with the Polar Express. I tried to get a few runs in at Blue Hills (just because its so close and inexpensive), but with only 1 main lift, I was frustrated waiting in line with the ski teams. Sounds like it more worth it just to drive out to Wachusett for better runs and shorter lines!


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 11, 2017)

rach said:


> Thanks! Good tip to stick with the Polar Express. I tried to get a few runs in at Blue Hills (just because its so close and inexpensive), but with only 1 main lift, I was frustrated waiting in line with the ski teams. Sounds like it more worth it just to drive out to Wachusett for better runs and shorter lines!


How far are you from Wachusett?  Do you have a pass and does it make sense to come on a week-night?  I would avoid Saturday and Sunday during the day because it gets very busy.  Sunday PM isn't as much of a problem and then weeknight PM is the best from a crowd standpoint.


----------



## frostyfreeze (Jan 12, 2017)

Take a lesson, get paid:

"For the entire month of January, we’re paying you to take a lesson. It’s super easy, go take a lesson during the month of January and send a photo of your smiling face and a copy of your receipt to LearntoSki@Skis.com and we’ll send you $50 in store credit." 
http://blog.skis.com/january-learn-ski-snowboard-month/


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 19, 2017)

Buy a helmet at K or Pico by 1/27, and receive a free lift ticket valid ANY day 1/28 til the end of the season.  Some helmets are cheaper than a peak lift ticket window rate.

http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/things-to-know/national_safety_awareness_week


----------



## puckoach (Jan 21, 2017)

billski said:


> Resorts continually tweak their incentive offerings from year to year.  In my experience, most offers like this don't show up until a week or two out.  They presumably don't want to cannibalize their revenue stream.  I'd suggest following them on FB or Twitter may get you more timely info.  Or just call them on the phone.:smash:



I have been going on a Super Bowl Ski Trip for 7 of the last 8 years.  Sunday - Tues.  

On Sunday, there are some morning skiers, but clears out early.  Following the trend of the game watching in NE,   people are going to house parties now.  (We watch at the Woodstock - join us !)

There have been deals offered.  More so in the past 5 years.  Usually,  the offers have been announced following the Conference games, 2 weeks before the SB.  

Interestingly, this year there is not as many "rooms" available.  

Loon did offer the following last week for a few days, on Facebook.  Most posted responses insulted them.  

"
For only $229, you can choose a 3-day lift ticket valid either Friday-Sunday, February 3-5, 2017 - or Saturday-Monday, February 4-6, 2017 .                 This deal disappears after Friday, Jan. 20 "

Maybe they were trying to grab some sales, before the real deals are offered.  Or, maybe they know something we don't.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2017)

Greek, not terrible, but sad noless, lemonade day. Mars was groomed, required shuttle bus access, had zero visibility, fog, but was empty, and gripped great.

Main hill was ungroomed, sunny on top, foggy at bottom.





Illiad

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## puckoach (Jan 24, 2017)

puckoach said:


> I have been going on a Super Bowl Ski Trip for 7 of the last 8 years.  Sunday - Tues.
> 
> On Sunday, there are some morning skiers, but clears out early.  Following the trend of the game watching in NE,   people are going to house parties now.  (We watch at the Woodstock - join us !)
> 
> ...



Not much posted yet.  I know that yesterday might have been "come up with a plan" day, and meetings to figure it out might be today or tomorrow.

As I said earlier, not as many room as available as past years.  Although some might get freed up, now the "we" are in the game.

Liftopia did have limited number of $30 deals from Attitash and Wildcat.   

WMUR has posted a listing of "deals", a few days before the game, for the past 4 years.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 24, 2017)

*Magic Mtn Monday 2/6 $30 includes Brunch*

From their site:

[FONT=dinneuzeitgroteskltw01-_812426][FONT=avenir-lt-w01_35-light1475496]Feb 6th: Special Super Bowl Monday Brunch and Ski Day with Bloody Monday Bloodies. Ski Tickets just $30 (includes Brunch)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=dinneuzeitgroteskltw01-_812426][FONT=avenir-lt-w01_35-light1475496]​[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=dinneuzeitgroteskltw01-_812426][FONT=avenir-lt-w01_35-light1475496]There's no reason not to plan  your new 3-day weekend in early February and watch the game here and ski the next day for a special Magic Monday opening[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 24, 2017)

Bretton Woods Super Bowl Sunday



*The Big Game (2/5)*
Ski & Ride for $51 before cheering on your favorite team.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 24, 2017)

Crotched free this Friday, Jan 27.  Pre- register while they last.  

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/fox25-on-the-slopes-crotched-mountain-tickets-31333766138


----------



## fahz (Jan 27, 2017)

*BOLTON VALLEY Subaru & Hyundai deals*

A little too late for today, but a couple days in March.  Confirmed that it is open to out of state registrations as well.

If you're a Subaru or Hyundai owner, prepare for some fantastic news. Once again, Bolton Valley will host four special days for Subaru and Hyundai owners. Each day will include a different lift ticket deal for owners with a valid registration.
The promotion will run on two Sundays and two Fridays this season. On Sundays, the promotion will allow owners to receive up to (4) All Access full day lift tickets at 50% off the current rate for that day. On Fridays, receive one complimentary ticket with the opportunity to purchase (3) additional tickets at 50% off.*
_*Tickets are only valid for the current date of promotion. Please bring your Subaru or Hyundai registration to Guest Services to get your free and discounted lift tickets. Offer must be claimed by 4pm._


*Sunday, January 8 (4 at 50% off)*
*Friday, January 27 (1 free, 3 at 50% off)*
*Friday, March 3 (1 free, 3 at 50% off)*
*Sunday, March 12 (4 at 50% off)*
AND, all season long Subaru and Hyundai customers will receive a 10% discount on a Ski and Stay Package. Holidays included! Cool car and great skiing and riding? Thanks Subaru and Hyundai!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2017)

fahz said:


> A little too late for today, but a couple days in March.  Confirmed that it is open to out of state registrations as well.
> 
> If you're a Subaru or Hyundai owner, prepare for some fantastic news. Once again, Bolton Valley will host four special days for Subaru and Hyundai owners. Each day will include a different lift ticket deal for owners with a valid registration.
> The promotion will run on two Sundays and two Fridays this season. On Sundays, the promotion will allow owners to receive up to (4) All Access full day lift tickets at 50% off the current rate for that day. On Fridays, receive one complimentary ticket with the opportunity to purchase (3) additional tickets at 50% off.*
> ...



I was there today unfortunately only the lower mid-mountain and snowflake lifts were open because of wind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2017)

Superbowl Sunday tickets at Wildcat are $30

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 29, 2017)

Mad River Glen

This Tuesday 1/31 is Roll Back the Clock Day $3.50 lift tickets.
Valentine's Day Tickets are $14 with advance purchase.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 29, 2017)

Super Bowl Sunday at Cannon is 2-for-$75. I may go.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2017)

*Coming Tomorrow! *
Welcome to our Super Bowl Weekend Ski Blitz!
*Saturday, February 4th and Sunday, February 5th is a big weekend! *
*Our team is in the Super Bowl - Go Patriots!*
*Starting at 7:00pm on Sunday night you can buy lift tickets at incredible deals for Super Bowl Weekend. Touchdown!*
*Kick-Off (sale) begins tomorrow - Sunday, January 29th, at 7:00pm. Purchase on-line only here: Super Bowl Weekend Ski Blitz. *
If you are the fastest at rushing yards (or buying promptly), you can ski Saturday, Feb. 4th and Sunday, Feb. 5th, or both days for $40.00 a day! The quicker you rush, the better your price! 
Each down has limited availability and once all the tickets in each down (bracket) are sold, we move to the next. First down begins with the Brady Ticket and fourth down ends with the Belichick Ticket!
So, be ready tomorrow at 7:00pm to hit the BUY NOW button!








1st Down
Brady Ticket: $40.00
2nd Down
Edelman Ticket: $49.00
3rd Down
Hightower Ticket: $54.00
4th Down
Belichick Ticket: $64.00

*

*


----------



## moresnow (Jan 30, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> FOX44 card - 149 http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/ski-and-ride-guide
> 
> Titus, Burke, Cannon, Whiteface, Middlebry Snow Bowl, Gore, Bolton Valley, S6, Owl's head, MRG, Bretton Woods and Smugglers Notch
> 
> ...



Came across this card on another site for $99. Appears to be the same broadcasting group. 
It's getting late in the season, but if you use it twice it's a pretty solid deal. Three or more times and it gets really good.

http://www.localsyr.com/ski-card


----------



## Jully (Jan 30, 2017)

moresnow said:


> Came across this card on another site for $99. Appears to be the same broadcasting group.
> It's getting late in the season, but if you use it twice it's a pretty solid deal. Three or more times and it gets really good.
> 
> http://www.localsyr.com/ski-card



Wait what? Is that real? I guess because it is late in the season. I already have most of my plans ironed out. Maybe this indicates the price could be lower next year?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 30, 2017)

Wonder when that card went on sale. High on the list of deals to look for next season. My plans are pretty much ironed out as well.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2017)

99 on the old site as well.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 30, 2017)

moresnow said:


> Came across this card on another site for $99. Appears to be the same broadcasting group.
> It's getting late in the season, but if you use it twice it's a pretty solid deal. Three or more times and it gets really good.
> 
> http://www.localsyr.com/ski-card



Sold!  I told myself no more vouchers, but I have a problem.  Should be able to get at least 4 weekend days in which is a no brainer.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2017)

moresnow said:


> Came across this card on another site for $99. Appears to be the same broadcasting group.
> It's getting late in the season, but if you use it twice it's a pretty solid deal. Three or more times and it gets really good.
> 
> http://www.localsyr.com/ski-card



That is friggin awesome!


----------



## saragoldsmith (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for posting! Gonna chase some deals!


----------



## puckoach (Feb 1, 2017)

A search doesn't come up with a complete listing yet.  I keep checking WMUR, as they have had a list the past few years.

Checking individual area sites:

Sunday River - Ski Free Friday, with 2 nights stay
Bretton Woods - $51
Attitash and Wildcat  $30
Gunstock - Season Pass Holders - Lifts open at 7:30am
Cannon and Sunapee mentioned earlier in other posts
Crotched - $29 Sat midnight madness, and all day Sun - if wearing Pats gear
Cranmore - Passholders can get first tracks with President & GM, Ben Wilcox! Meet at the Skimobile Express at 7:45am
Mt Snow - Ski all day Sat, and until noon Sunday $99  - Limited time offer
Pats Peak - free races
Loon - $45 for afternoon only.  Good on 2-12  too.  ( I may grab this, or an early beverage..... )
Ragged, Black, Shawnee, Waterville, Stratton, Killington - nothing showing as of time of this post.  

Please update if you spot something !

Good catch by Quietman, correcting one of the deal.  Please, I did this quickly.  Check the web site before you go to any of the area's !


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 1, 2017)

Sugarloaf posted on their Facebook if you wear a Patriots jersey on Sunday you can get $51 lift tickets.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 1, 2017)

puckoach said:


> Crotched - $29 Sat and Sun - if wearing Pats gear



Just to make sure people know, Crotched $29 for Sat is for Midnight Madness only, not during the day.

_To celebrate the Patriots heading to the Superbowl, we're offering $29 tickets for Midnight Madness on Saturday night and all-day Sunday (9a-5p). Just wear a piece of Patriots gear to the ticket window and take advantage of the deal. If you don't have any Patriots logowear, you can also ski 1p-5p on Sunday for $29 with our weekly Sunday Fun Day promotion. _


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2017)

Plattekill flex ticket from Potter brothers ski shop is 45$ for this Superbowl Sunday. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## puckoach (Feb 2, 2017)

There's another thread titled Super bowl Sunday, other deals not listed here, are posted there.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Feb 2, 2017)

C & B Sports (MA) has great deals - my fam of 4 skiing Loon this Super Bowl Sunday for $209. Good stuff.

http://www.skicbsports.com/

Lots of date specific deals, can't be beat. Website seems a bit sketchy but solid thru the years.


----------



## frapcap (Feb 3, 2017)

Hotronics knockoffs for $60 on Woot! 
http://sport.woot.com/offers/therma...erm=0_c5ca76da11-d929683844-305535245#tracked


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2017)

[h=2]Pair of Lift Tickets to Mt Abram Resort -$59[/h]
https://www.seizethedeal.com/deals/...ddress=tim.lamphere@fmr.com&utm_term=Portland


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 3, 2017)

frapcap said:


> Hotronics knockoffs for $60 on Woot!
> http://sport.woot.com/offers/therma...erm=0_c5ca76da11-d929683844-305535245#tracked



I would love to look at this but this fucking site is getting intolerable! Someone please fix the DNS error for iPhones, Please!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2017)

Sunday River 
NH residents Day every Tuesday - $49


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 6, 2017)

Blue Hills free this coming Friday on Fox 25 promo.  Register in advance.  While they last.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/fox25-on-the-slopes-blue-hills-tickets-31427338014


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 7, 2017)

Stowe midweek $66
https://www.stowe.com/plan/winter-deals/?utm_source=SkiiSkiing&utm_campaign=Feb7&utm_medium=email

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ejaegs (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## kcharris22 (Feb 8, 2017)

awesome!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 9, 2017)

Got an unrestricted voucher for Sunday River that I will not use, $60 to whomever wants it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 14, 2017)

If someone is interested in a nice trip to Big Sky check this out - $179 Spring Pass.

http://bigskyresort.com/the-mountai...passes/season-passes-and-sky-cards/april-pass

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Feb 14, 2017)

any Waterville vouchers or deals?


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 15, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> Got an unrestricted voucher for Sunday River that I will not use, $60 to whomever wants it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



SOLD


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 17, 2017)

99 Restaurants offers 2 Waterville vouchers if you win their Tuesday night trivia. 
Otherwise, St Pattys Day is $17 and day before April Fools is $1, but both of those days tend to be very crowded assuming decent conditions and weather (think 20 minute waits for White Peaks at a minimum).


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 22, 2017)

If you stay in the hotel, kids ski free at Burke in March.  The downside of this deal is that you have to bring your kids.  :-D

http://skiburke.com/deals/kids-ski-free/


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 22, 2017)

Stratton Mountain is offering a ticket deal for Vermont and New  Hampshire residents February 27-March 3. One day lift tickets for adult  skiers and riders will be $49 and $39 for kids age 17 and under.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 23, 2017)

4 days for $99. Spring Loaded is back!  https://www.bromley.com/winter/tick...tm_medium=email&utm_content=springloaded-text
Card is valid February 26, 2017 through December 22, 2017!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 27, 2017)

Sunapee is doing $37 Adults Mon-Fri this week and $25 for 6-12 yo


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 27, 2017)

Pats Peak March Midweek Specials

https://www.patspeak.com/Tickets-Passes/March-Online-Specials.aspx


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Pats Peak March Midweek Specials
> 
> https://www.patspeak.com/Tickets-Passes/March-Online-Specials.aspx


That's great if you can get out during the week.  That is when the best deals are everywhere.  Like $25 resident Wednesdays at Cannon. 

Cool thing at Pats is raising money for a cause.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 28, 2017)

Stratton

https://www.travelzoo.com/local-dea...44544_html_-_deal:2444544&utm_content=2444544


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 2, 2017)

http://do617.com/r/AZ3wM/events/7560780?utm_medium=email enter for a chance to win two Killington tickets for this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Mar 4, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> http://do617.com/r/AZ3wM/events/7560780?utm_medium=email enter for a chance to win two Killington tickets for this season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I used all my troll emails and Zeke's, your odds just went up a bunch lol


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks!! Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## sugarbushskier (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a couple of tickets in hand that I'm probably not going to be able to use before the end of the season and would be willing to trade or sell.  Make me an offer:

1.  Monday through Friday Loon ticket
2.  Unrestricted Burke ticket

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 13, 2017)

Waterville Valley has $17 lift tickets this Friday.  Perfect timing with the mid-week storm.


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 13, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> Waterville Valley has $17 lift tickets this Friday.  Perfect timing with the mid-week storm.



Same at Mount Snow, purchased online.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 19, 2017)

I have two tickets that are good for either Squaw Valley, Alpine Meadows, or Northstar-at-Tahoe.

Part of the Ski Lake Tahoe 6 pack. Since the tickets are from 2 different 6 packs you could use 2 at the same resort the same day. They say "not for resale" but having used them they are essentially ticket vouchers with nobody's particular name assigned to them and no questions asked redeeming them at any of the participating resorts.

Will trade both for $50 Liftopia credit. Or make me an offer. They are good through the rest of this season.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider (Mar 20, 2017)

If there are any other Canadians here, I just stumbled on Express Ski. Got Jay tickets for $57 CAD, no tax, valid this season, any dates (roughly $42 USD at current exchange rate). It pays to follow Grandpa Grunt's on Facebook! Buying a discounted 3-day ticket for specified dates on Jay site is $63 CAD  per day, including VT tax. $6 will get you a coffee at Stateside, and change.
https://www.expresstours.ca/ski-en

Who knows, it might work for US residents, I have no idea.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 27, 2017)

Sunapee Sunday 4/2 $35

http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/onthemountain/events/eventdetails/caresshares.asp


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 27, 2017)

Bretton Woods is now on Spring Rates through the end of the season. $29 Adults/Teens/Juniors
$25 Seniors


----------



## puckoach (Mar 27, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Bretton Woods is now on Spring Rates through the end of the season. $29 Adults/Teens/Juniors
> $25 Seniors



Used this rate yesterday.  Was an awesome day.


----------



## Jully (Mar 27, 2017)

A few places typically do cheap April 1 tickets. April 1 is Saturday this year, so many places are doing it on the Friday. Waterville has $1 tickets this Friday March 31.


----------



## dlague (Mar 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> A few places typically do cheap April 1 tickets. April 1 is Saturday this year, so many places are doing it on the Friday. Waterville has $1 tickets this Friday March 31.


Ah fell on a Saturday this year so it happens on a weekday only.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 28, 2017)

Cranmore $29 this weekend.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi everyone. Long time no see. Hope everyone is skiing well. 

I'm having a great season personally. 

Unfortunately (for me) I have a Ski-VT 5 Pass that I'm don't think I'm going to be able to use. 

Any interest?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 30, 2017)

Burke tickets for $22.50:
http://calrec.nimbledeals.com/deal/st-johnsbury/spring-skiing-at-burke-mountain


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 31, 2017)

Wachusett. $5 on Monday, April 3, if you wear a Red Sox Jersey. Opening Day. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 1, 2017)

Mohawk $7 on Sunday for the last day of the season.


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 1, 2017)

Bolton valley is 20 bucks on the 7th, 8th, & 9th. Last three days of the season.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 4, 2017)

Cannon Spring Rates thru the end of the yr
2 for $75


----------



## fahz (Apr 4, 2017)

*The Max Pass*

https://www.themaxpass.com/

I haven't seen this mentioned yet but I am giving this some serious consideration.  The addition of Belleayre, Windham, Gore & Whiteface to the East with no blackout dates to any of the locations.  19 locations in the East 44 total.  Five visits per location with about eight places in driving range for me.  I would have to ski an awful lot to get the cost per day down to a number I like.  Anyone agree or want to talk me off the ledge here?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 4, 2017)

Max Pass can be a great deal if you work it right. Even if you don't it still pays for itself pretty quickly.


----------



## catherine (Apr 4, 2017)

Got the MaxPass this year as I was going out west.  Definitely getting it again for next year.  5 days just at Sugarloaf would cost @ $375.  Loon $425.  With just East coast skiing, my average cost was $28.  It's a no brainer


----------



## cliffsteep (Apr 6, 2017)

Is there a deadline date for buying the maxpass?  I can't find one on their ad page.  Thanks.

Sent from my XT1045 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 6, 2017)

cliffsteep said:


> Is there a deadline date for buying the maxpass?  I can't find one on their ad page.  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1045 using AlpineZone mobile app



May 1 for the first price increase. Its kind of hidden, but on their website front page.

Max pass itself usually stops all sales in the middle of the season sometime.


----------



## fahz (Apr 6, 2017)

cliffsteep said:


> Is there a deadline date for buying the maxpass?  I can't find one on their ad page.  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1045 using AlpineZone mobile app



I believe the price goes up on 5/2.  So if you wish to lock in at the current rate. It will go up but I believe you will be able to continue to purchase it going forward at the new price after that date.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 15, 2017)

*Killington discount*

From Monday, April 10, 2017 through the end of the winter season, save 50% off midweek and 25% off weekend one-day window rate Killington lift tickets when you present a 2016-17 season pass or lift ticket from any resort.  Killington and Pico lift tickets purchased after April 9, 2017 do not qualify to receive the discount.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 28, 2017)

Had hoped to use up the last of our Killington vouchers this weekend, but no can do.  I have 3 vouchers available.  Make an offer.


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 28, 2017)

Pm'd


----------



## rtibbs4 (May 15, 2017)

Lots of info here and maybe already mentioned but we go the Ski Vermont Pass for our 5th grader this year. Three tickets to every VT mountain for $10. Great deal!


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 15, 2017)

rtibbs4 said:


> Lots of info here and maybe already mentioned but we go the Ski Vermont Pass for our 5th grader this year. Three tickets to every VT mountain for $10. Great deal!



Nice didn't know there was an even cheaper kids version.


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Nice didn't know there was an even cheaper kids version.



There is not a cheaper kids version of the Ski 3 or Ski 5 Passes - it is the Ski VT Passport, 5th grade only.  NH has the same concept but 4th and 5th.  Some states (CO and UT) it is 5th and 6th.

Here is the run down for several states - http://www.snowcountry.com/ski-deals/kids-ski-free


----------



## dlague (May 24, 2017)

Killington Resort is proud to offer FREE skiing/snowboarding, mountain biking and golfing to all active duty, retired and honorably discharged members of the U.S. Military for Memorial Day on Monday, May 29. Just present a valid military I.D., a copy of your DD214 form (photo ID required) or discharge certificate (photo ID required) at a ticket window or the golf pro shop.


----------

